#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-08
<Ubulette> any error message ?
<Ubulette> try with xulrunner-1.9 and xulrunner-1.9-dom-inspector
<searayman> wait try what?
<Ubulette> apt-get install xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9-dom-inspector
<Ubulette> it's in gutsy now
<searayman> ok
<Ubulette> i've made that mandatory in the next webrunner
<searayman> Ubulette: ok still doesnt work
<searayman> i am uploadign a screenshot for you
<Ubulette> ok
<searayman> Ubulette: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2415/1509217951_a86c5539fe_o.png
<searayman> thast what i get when i try and run google docs
<Ubulette> plz show me the result of : update-alternatives --display xulrunner
<searayman> Ubulette: mike@mike-desktop:~$ update-alternatives --display xulrunner
<searayman> xulrunner - status is auto.
<searayman>  link currently points to /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner
<searayman> /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner - priority 50
<searayman> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8/xulrunner - priority 50
<searayman> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner.
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<Ubulette> bingo
<Ubulette> you're running xulrunner 1.8
<searayman> ok sooo how do i fix this?
<Ubulette> you just need to swap.
<Ubulette> sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner
<Ubulette> select the other one
<searayman> There are 2 alternatives which provide `xulrunner'.
<searayman>   Selection    Alternative
<searayman> -----------------------------------------------
<searayman> *+        1    /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner
<searayman>           2    /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8/xulrunner
<searayman> Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:
<searayman> which do i do 1 or 2
<Ubulette> 2
<searayman> whcih one should i enter?
<searayman> ok
<Ubulette> btw, I have a fix for that
<searayman> cool it worked!!! thansk
<Ubulette> good
<searayman> now i just need a webapp for iscrybe......
<Ubulette> btw, who told you to ping me ? ;)
<searayman> gnomefreak on the ubuntu channel
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<Ubulette> so, enjoy :)
<searayman> thansk
<searayman> are webapps hard to make?
<searayman> can i just give it a url to make a webapp for?
<gnomefreak> yeah i didnt feel comfortable with some of his questions and thats your baby ;)\
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, hey, thanks
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: anytime, i mow need to hope studio people are up ;)
<Ubulette> http://wiki.mozilla.org/WebRunner:Bundle#HowTo
<Ubulette> it's quite easy
<Ubulette> be sure to include an icon
<searayman> i noticed that in the google docs one the cursor which shows where your typing is invisible...
<searayman> also once i put all this into a file [Parameters] 
<searayman> id=unique-app-id@unique-author-id.whatever
<searayman> uri=http://[the-url-what-you-want-to-connect-to] /
<searayman> status=yes
<searayman> location=no
<searayman> sidebar=no
<searayman> navigation=no
<searayman> it says zip it up with a .webapp how do i make the .webapp
<Ubulette> just name your zip .webapp instead of .zip
<Ubulette> have a look in /usr/share/webrunner/
<searayman> ok and how do i set an icon?
<Ubulette> put it in the zip with the right name
<searayman> whta name do i give it, liek where in the code to i tell it to use that icon...
<searayman> and in that code do i put the link inside the brackets or shoudl i get rid of them?
<gnomefreak> this doesnt look easy
<searayman> no i think i get it
<searayman> i am looking at the other one i just downloaded
<searayman> Ubulette: does the id have to be soemthign@something.org?
* gnomefreak working on music (thats what i meant by doesnt look easy
<searayman> Ubulette: you there? coudl u check my trial of this?
<Ubulette> well, if it works for you, you're good to go
<gnomefreak> is there something that will compress tighter than tar?
<Ubulette> the id is supposed to be a unique identifier so somethingidentifyingyourapp@yourdomain
<Ubulette> tar doesnt compress, it packs
<gnomefreak> need mp3s the tightest i can get it
<gnomefreak> tars do compress afaik (you tar up text files it makes them smaller)
<Ubulette> tar.gz or .tar.bz2 are compressed
<Ubulette> tar alone isn't
<gnomefreak> yes
<searayman> Ubulette: what if i don't have a domain?
<gnomefreak> thats what i meant since i dont use /tar/ alone
<Ubulette> searayman, use a fake one, it's just an id
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, bz2 is usually better than gz
<Ubulette> but for mp3, no luck, it's already a compressed format
<searayman> Ubulette: ok but then how do i zip em?
<gnomefreak> i know zip cant handle the size that tar.* can but are they tighter?
<Ubulette> searayman, put all the files in a dir, zip the content then rename the zip
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, what ?
<searayman> zip it as in select the .ini. and the icon and then right click and pick archive?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> just have a look at one existing webapp
<searayman> ok i did all this and mine didnt work
<Ubulette> under ubuntu, you'll need your icon to be .xpm
<searayman> can i host it on mediafire and send it to u to chekc out?
<Ubulette> yep but it's late here, 2am. could it wait tomorrow ?
<Ubulette> the idea is to do foo.webapp, a zip containing webapp.ini and foo.{ico,xpm,icns}
<Ubulette> ico for win, xpm for unix and icns probably for mac
<gnomefreak> zip cant handle files over (example 1gig) where as tars can handle up to 2gigs(again example
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you have mp3 bigger than 1G ?
<Ubulette> waaa
* gnomefreak would like to compress say 2gigs as small as possible what is best way
<Ubulette> depends on the content
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: not per mp3 no but amount of mp3s i would like to back up oh yes
<Ubulette> try 7zip but with mp3, you'll never gain much
<gnomefreak> as it stands total is 2.2gigs
<Ubulette> some people convert their mp3 to another format
<Ubulette> I don't
<gnomefreak> i dont like to either personally i know its one of the bigger formats but thats only 1 price to pay
<Ubulette> ogg is usually smaller
<gnomefreak> im looking at hacking them is one reason to back them up now
<Ubulette> but I prefer quality over size so I prefer flac or mp3 320k
<Ubulette> 192k min
<Ubulette> space is cheap nowadays
<gnomefreak> dvd can have muxic bunt to it?
<gnomefreak> burnt
<gnomefreak> music
<gnomefreak> oh hell you know what i mean
<Ubulette> you mean, as data ? dvdr yes
<Ubulette> dvd audio is something else
<Ubulette> a format of its own
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubulette> for dvd audio, you need authoring tools
<gnomefreak> i just know the blank dvds i have are single without overlay and 4.7 gigs
<Ubulette> that's the disk :)
<Ubulette> not the format
<Ubulette> "E16 version 0.16.8.10 is now available for download"
<gnomefreak> it always has been
<gnomefreak> yes i know i am thinking burning one bug tar.gz to dvd just to use as a backup instead of 10 cds
<gnomefreak> s/bug/big
<Ubulette> test first. tar.gz a dozen mp3, compare the size
<Ubulette> i bet on nada
<Ubulette> no gain
<Ubulette> maybe even bigger
<Ubulette> imho, it's not worth the time. just put your mp3 directly on the disc in dirs
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> they are in my music dir
<gnomefreak> not helpfull if something happens
<Ubulette> as long as it's not a flat, that will do
<gnomefreak> than i have to rip all 20 cds over again, im not even done yet
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> what
<Ubulette> no, do a data disk
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> trying to aviod having 10 cds full of tars that was point of trying with dvd since it holds me
<Ubulette> if it's just for backup, data disc is the best/fastest/easier
<gnomefreak> more
<Ubulette> dvdr could hold data too
<Ubulette> well, 2pm i need some sleep
<gnomefreak> night
<Ubulette> users are complaining that gp a7 is no longer in gutsy
<Ubulette> as a8 wiped it but remained in queue
<Ubulette> too bad
<Ubulette> ok, bed time
<Ubulette> 'night
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: gnomefreak@Gutsy:~$ policy firefox-granparadiso
<gnomefreak> firefox-granparadiso: Installed: 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6 Candidate: 3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~$ apt-cache madison firefox-granparadiso
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<gnomefreak> only the sources are there, no binaries yet as it seems
<Mirv> asac: any news on the ubufox update? are you planning it before the gutsy, still? or maybe gutsy-updates otherwise?
<Mirv> asac: I also now put the changes together as a patch in bug 139380
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139380 in ubufox "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139380
<Ubulette> hi
<bluekuja> heya ubotu
<bluekuja> :D
<Ubulette> asac, could you please investigate why ff3 is still stuck in queue?
<bluekuja> * Ubulette
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> how are you today?
<Ubulette> maybe admins want us to do something
<Ubulette> bluekuja, I'm good, you ?
<Ubulette> i'm late too
<bluekuja> fine here thanks :)
<bluekuja> I was waiting asac as well
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=firefox
<Ubulette> i have to go.
<Ubulette> see you all ~8pm
<bluekuja> ok, have fun
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> Ubulette: as i said yesterday ... stuck because of broken depends
<Ubulette> oh, asac, if we have to change something in xul, please try to integrate xul.dev #54 as current is hurting people with 1.8 installed + webrunner
<Ubulette> depends broken ? it's fully built
<asac> yeah ;) ... see bzr branch
<asac> Ubulette: you should definitly subscribe to bugmail ;)
<bluekuja> heya asac :)
<asac> bluekuja: whats up?
<bluekuja> asac: lightning upload got a problem, the section was "internet" but it does not exist
<bluekuja> asac: I'm fixing and uploading a new revision
<asac> bluekuja: yes thanks
<bluekuja> asac: libagg is on
<bluekuja> asac: there should be a mail with links on your box
<asac> bluekuja: is there a bug open?
<bluekuja> asac: nope, mertiki sent me a mail
<bluekuja> yesterday I guess
<asac> bluekuja: you really have to open one so RMs can see in your changelog entry
<asac> bluekuja: and document the bug in changelog
<bluekuja> asac: ok, I open a bug for them
<asac> good
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute to look at agg?
<bluekuja> asac: builds twice fine and everything is ok
<bluekuja> asac: who are RMs?
<asac> slangasek
<bluekuja> oh k^^
<asac> is our new power RM
<bluekuja> yeah, steve langasek
<asac> bluekuja: you can ask on #ubuntu-release i gues ...
<asac> you have to tell them that your bug should be milestoned for -rc
<asac> then upload a package that closes that -rc bug
<bluekuja> asac: also if the package is in universe?
<bluekuja> there's no freeze for universe atm
<bluekuja> except new
<asac> no idea ;)
<asac> then you have to just ask RMs to let it in
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> asac: I guess opening a bug is not needed
<bluekuja> I just upload a fix and I ping pitti
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: ping before ... bugs are good to be sure
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: [11:01:31]  <pitti> but for mere bug fixes, the door can be open for very long
<bluekuja> I open the bug
<bluekuja> and I link it inside debian/changelog as alwais
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... its definitly better to have one ... then on upload paste the debdiff there too so RMs can easily review
<bluekuja> asac: bug fixes wont go inside approving queue
<bluekuja> if they are just bug fixes
<bluekuja> they get accepted automatically for now
<bluekuja> anyway I'm opening a bug atm
<bluekuja> and I attach a rationale
<asac> bluekuja: how do they detect bugfixes automatically? probably through changes?
<asac> bluekuja: yeah;)
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> they check closes-lp on .changes file
<asac> bluekuja: good :) then i did it right, right from the beginning
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: It would be great if you can check agg as soon as you can, and if you need any explanation I'm here
<asac> bluekuja: i added to todo
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> will be done ... i guess you send mail, right?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> asac: you plan to do it today?
<bluekuja> or ?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> you rock thanks
<asac> unless something hard pops-up of course (e.g. new grave bug for some main package i maintain)
<bluekuja> ah yeah :)
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-extension-locales/+bug/150492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150492 in lightning-extension-locales "0.5-0ubuntu1 revision failed to upload" [Undecided,New] 
<bluekuja> asac: now grabbing source, fixing and pushing
<asac> bluekuja: thanks ... at least test if the translation works at all :)
<bluekuja> asac: yup i will
<asac> Ubulette: is python functional in xul?
<asac> Ubulette: i wonder if I can write a python xpcom componentn :)
<asac> for launchpad-webrunner
<asac> because we have a python API for launchpad already
<asac> hehe ... i gained 400+ karma points yesterady
<asac> ;)
<asac> not bad for weekend
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: I downloaded lightning-extension
<bluekuja> now installing it
<bluekuja> and then locales
<asac> bluekuja: you can test like:
<asac> LANG=de_DE thunderbird
<asac> or export LANG=de_DE
<asac> thunderbird
<asac> probably same for it_TI
<asac> it_IT
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: so the extension is not needed to be installed then?
<asac> bluekuja: yes it is
<bluekuja> oki
<asac> lightning-extension-locale-xx should depend on lignthing-extension
<asac> doesn't it?
<asac> if it doesn't please add the depends as well
<asac> but i hope it does
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> Depends: lightning-extension (>= 0.5), lightning-extension (<< 0.5.1)
<bluekuja> yup, it does
<bluekuja> now I fix, build, test and push
<bluekuja> asac: why some locales got Homepage:
<bluekuja> empty?
<bluekuja> is it normal?
<asac> he?
<asac> where do you see that?
<bluekuja> inside description field
<bluekuja> e.g
<bluekuja>  Hungarian menus and messages for lightning-extension.
<bluekuja>  .
<bluekuja>  Homepage:
<bluekuja> asac: if it's normal, I push
<bluekuja> it works nice
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: maybe there's no homepages for those
<asac> bluekuja: where do you see this problem=
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> asac: lightning-extension-locale-pa-in
<bluekuja> for example
<bluekuja> asac: lightning-extension-locale-mn another
<bluekuja> lightning-extension-locale-sl as well
<asac> bluekuja: i don't understand which homepage you mean
<bluekuja> asac: in debian/control
<bluekuja> asac: every locale got a description
<bluekuja> asac: with an Homepage:
<bluekuja> at the end
<bluekuja> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686/
<bluekuja> asac: what should I do?
<bluekuja> leave them as they are
<bluekuja> ?
<asac> bluekuja: looking
<asac> bluekuja: ah ... in package description? ... its safe to ignore ig uess
<bluekuja> asac: so I leave it?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> pushing
<asac> thanks
<bluekuja> asac: there is a debian/scripts/template/control file as well
<bluekuja> asac: with internet section
<bluekuja> but I guess it doesnt matter
<bluekuja> for the archive
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... fix that as well :) ... or remember to do that on next update
<bluekuja> asac: pushed already
<asac> at best file a bug so its not forgotten
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: anyway it's not a problem
<asac> bluekuja: and tell mertiki ... he should probably maintain a bzr branch for it
<asac> yes
<asac> its ok
<bluekuja> ok, gonna ping him
<asac> however next update would then break again ;)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> so better fix it now on some branch ... to not forget
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> bluekuja: feel free to open a mozillateam branch
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> mertiki can then submit updates through his own branch which we can merge before upload
<bluekuja> I push current files
<bluekuja> going to eat now
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> bluekuja: yes, please do ... but only debian/ dir of course
<bluekuja> only debian dir?
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: darn
<bluekuja> Component: universe Section: misc
<bluekuja> it failed again
<asac> so fix it for real then ... please check with lintian before upload
<bluekuja> talked with pitti
<bluekuja> and got rejected
<bluekuja> darn template
<asac> what got rejected?
<bluekuja> I asked him to reject the upload
<bluekuja> so I can fix the template as well
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> ok
<asac> bluekuja: if you setup the bzr branch, please replay the few uploads we had
<asac> e.g. start with first upload debian/ dir
<asac> then second ... then third ;)
<asac> its a bit more work, but good to allow mertiki to review the changes :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, every change a bzr revision
<asac> more or less ... for me its enough to have one revision per debian upload happened
<asac> but that should be equivalent in our case here ;)
<bluekuja> asac; yeah
<bluekuja> asac: changed section on the control template as well
<bluekuja> now re-pushing
<asac> bluekuja: where do you put the branch to?
<asac> i th9ink there is a sunbird project?
<bluekuja> let me see
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/sunbird
<asac> that exists
<asac> use that one to place the branch under
<asac> it should comprise the lightning extension because its more or less the same project for now
<bluekuja> asac: I guess lightning extension exists as well
<asac> no
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> ok, I'll use sunbird then
<bluekuja> asac: anyway I'm pushing it
<bluekuja> asac: sections are ok everywhere
<bluekuja> both debian/control and template file
<asac> bluekuja: does lintian complain?
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> asac: it did not complain before too
<asac> strange
<asac> ok
<asac> linda?
<asac> maybe linda would have complained?
<asac> but i doubt it
<bluekuja> nothing on linda for that
<bluekuja> it's a template file
<bluekuja> so it didnt recognize
<bluekuja> the error
<bluekuja> I'm waiting the mail
<bluekuja> to see if the section is ok
<bluekuja> asac: again misc
<bluekuja> asac: installer moves it to misc without a reason
<bluekuja> I'm talking with pitti to have it pushed on web with archive admin tools
<bluekuja> asac_: again misc
<bluekuja> pitti will move it to web manually then
<asac_> bluekuja: why didn't you set web? ... is it really web? where is lightning in?
<bluekuja> I set web
<bluekuja> everything is set on web now
<bluekuja> template and control
<bluekuja> yes, it's web
<bluekuja> asac: oh, it's for the override
<bluekuja> [13:09:34]  <pitti> yes, that's due to the override
<bluekuja> [13:09:39]  <pitti> which i need to fix manually anyway
<bluekuja> asac_: everything is ok
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac_> kj
<asac_> i hate uploading firfox origs
<asac_> they always eat all my bandwidth for soo long
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac_: pitti explained me the override problem
<bluekuja> asac_: he has to fix it manually for every package
<asac_> yes
<asac_> i see
<bluekuja> so we have to wait a little bit
<bluekuja> more
<bluekuja> before having it accepted
<asac> yeah ... thats fine
<asac> its not really a package with potential to be completely broken :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but without that fix
<bluekuja> it wont be available
<bluekuja> for users
<asac>  \o/ bugmail backlog: 5000 mails ... now i am happy
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> maybe i should send them to /dev/null ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> oh wrong its just 2500
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> i think i should unsubscribe from torrent bugs
<asac> on most i have no real opinion
<bluekuja> asac: we will move to motu-p2p
<bluekuja> asac: should I push lightning to bzr as it is on the archive now?
<bluekuja> with my fixes to section as well
<bluekuja> and I write upload to the archive --> version
<asac> bluekuja: if you could replay the uploads that happened it would be nice
<asac> at least use mertikis version as initial revision
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> k
<asac> and then the current upload as next
<bluekuja> ok great
<gnomefreak> asac: if i read that right why do you have ubufox in main depending on flash in multiverse? (was this expected)
<asac> i don't
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> its just that we have that package in the plugin database ... so users will get it suggested
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: could the following be what you meant last night dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/firefox-granparadiso/pref': Directory not empty
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<gnomefreak> list of those but they shouldnt be a problem on user end
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Get:10 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support 3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1 [63.6kB] 
<gnomefreak> Get:11 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe firefox-3.0-gnome-support 3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1 [81.4kB
<gnomefreak> that cant be good/right/way it should work
<gnomefreak> it should comflict with firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> leaves usless binaries laying around (imho it needs to conflict with it)
* gnomefreak suprised no one else caught this
<DarkMageZ> asac, firefox-3.0 package in gutsy is missing a depends on xulrunner-1.9 :(
<asac> DarkMageZ: ubuntu2 should fix this issue for you
<asac> DarkMageZ: try to upgrade
<asac> DarkMageZ: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu2
<DarkMageZ> solong as you know, that's all good :)
<asac> DarkMageZ: well ... if that version still has the issue, I would like to know :)
<DarkMageZ> ah, k. i've made a note to check that again later.
<bluekuja> asac: how far from agg?
<IdleOne> having an issue launching GP get an error saying " failed to launch child process .... any help ?
<IdleOne> tells me there is no such file or dorectory this is after latest update
<asac> IdleOne: which version?
<IdleOne> lemme look
<asac> dpkg -l firefox-3.0
<asac> dpkg -l xulrunner-1.9
<asac> IdleOne: ^^
<IdleOne> firefox-granparadiso 3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1 this version
<IdleOne> both those commands I need to run?
<asac> yes
<IdleOne>  no packages found on xulrunner-1.9
<asac> IdleOne: you are not up-to-date
<asac> run dist-upgrade
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> sudo  apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<IdleOne> I did that is what caused this issue hehe
<asac> well try again
<IdleOne> ok
<asac> apt-get update
<asac> dist-upgrade
<asac> IdleOne: oh you had ppa packages?
<IdleOne> ppa?
<asac> then remove firefox-granparadiso first
<asac> ah ... sorry
<asac> please run the command above
<IdleOne> you got me confused
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> you want m,e to remove firefox-granparadiso?
<asac> dpkg -l firefox-3.0
<IdleOne> ok
<asac> what happens?
<IdleOne> idleone@ubuntu-box:~$ dpkg -l firefox-3.0
<IdleOne> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<IdleOne> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<IdleOne> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<IdleOne> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<IdleOne> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<IdleOne> ii  firefox-3.0    3.0~alpha8-0ub lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (De
<IdleOne> that is the output
<asac> please just dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> ok
<asac> wait till things arrive
<asac> you need ubuntu2
<asac> but have ubuntu1
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade returns o packages
<IdleOne> 0 not o
<IdleOne> so I just wait till apt tells me the package is available?
<IdleOne> ubuntu2 package is comming now
<IdleOne> not bad wasnt that long of a wait
<asac> ok
<asac> lunch now
<IdleOne> enjoy
<asac> bug 147744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147744 in apturl "Ubufox tries to install flashplugin-nonfree, can't find it (multiverse not enabled)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147744
<bluekuja> asac: does bzr pull effect changes on the mirrored branch as well?
<bluekuja> asac: so if I push to branch B it gets automatically mirrored to branch A
<IdleOne> asac: still having same issue with GP even after dist-upgrade to ubuntu2
<asac> IdleOne: i don't understand your issue to be honest. But maybe i just forgot
<asac> what is your problem?
<bluekuja> asac: or after pulling I have to push manually
<bluekuja> asac: in the mirrored branch
<asac> bluekuja: what is a mirrored branch?
<bluekuja> asac: I was using bzr pull to mirror alioth's branch to launchpad bzr
<bluekuja> asac: does it work?
<asac> why would it?
<asac> there is nothing like a cron service on alioth
<bluekuja> asac: I'm asking you if mirroring a branch is possible
<asac> bluekuja: just set up a branch in launchpad
<asac> and tell him where the one to mirror is
<bluekuja> asac: I have a branch on lp and I did bzr pull alioth-branch
<bluekuja> asac: is that right?
<asac> bluekuja: well ... in that direction it won't work automatically
<asac> only launchpad can automatically sync a branch
<asac> just browse around on launchpad ... you will surely find that issue
<asac> that feature
<bluekuja> asac: so I have to do bzr pull lp branch
<bluekuja> and not alioth one
<asac> i honestly don't understand your problem ;)
<asac> but that might be my problem ... being a moron today
<bluekuja> asac: i want to mirror a branch
<bluekuja> so I dont have to push in two different places
<bluekuja> I want to have a branch in lp and one in alioth
<asac> bluekuja: then push and pull from alioth
<asac> and setup the branch to be synched from there
<asac> you will find that
<bluekuja> I cant find that on launchpad
<bluekuja> I cant find a place like "mirror branch"
<bluekuja> or something like that
<asac> bluekuja: look closer
<asac> setup a branch
<asac> then you set the upstream branch for it
<asac> bluekuja: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/sunbird/+addbranch
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> mirrored is there!
<bluekuja> thanks mate
<bluekuja> asac: is agg far inside your TODO?
<asac> not yet on top
<bluekuja> ok, ping me when you start
<bluekuja> I'll be on later as well
<bluekuja> now I start working on that branch
<asac> cwong1: hi
<cwong1> asac:  hi I saw you fixed the menu
<asac> cwong1: i have the release ready, but i am unsure about the huge copy action of the whole preferences folder
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: after mirroring it in lp, is necessary to pull?
<asac> i also started to debug the gconf proxy setting thing
<bluekuja> asac: or gets mirrored automatically?
<asac> basically it works, but there are still bugs
<cwong1> asac: I didn't want to make the changes in the browser diretory
<asac> bluekuja: just be patient ... should happen automatically from what i know
<asac> bluekuja: or ask on launchpad
<cwong1> asac: thats why I cloned the files into midbrowser
<bluekuja> asac: ok alex
<asac> cwong1: yes, which files die you change (except for the chrome urls)
<asac> cwong1: isn't it just one or two preferences tab?
<cwong1> asac: I removed all the help button from the preferences tabs
<cwong1> asac: and the "Tab" tab
<cwong1> asac: was changed
<asac> cwong1: hmm so each preference tab ships its own help button?
<asac> ok
<asac> cwong1: ok ... i would really like to do something
<cwong1> asac: ok what?
<asac> cwong1: uncommit that change and split it in two commits:
<asac> 1. copy over what is in browser
<asac> 2. do the changes
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> thats fine with me
<asac> that should allow us later to use diff-3 to merge in changes that are done upstream in browser
<cwong1> sounds reasonable
<asac> cwong1: ok let me look
<asac> cwong1: ok i pushed a pre-rebased version to WORKING
<asac> if you pull working you can git reset --hard HEAD^
<asac> and then redo the changes
<asac> maybe create a backup branch by git checkout -b backup1
<asac> before resetting top revision
<asac> if you have done the same in two revisions let me know so i can rebase it to master again
<cwong1> ok I will do it.  But It will takes an hour or so.  I crashed my system and in the middle of a rebuild.
<asac> cwong1: ok ... i will look when i return from sport and beer and if the commit is there, build release and upload
<asac> thanks
<cwong1> thanks
<asac> cwong1: maybe do a reset --hard HEAD^^^^ ... to uncomiit the currently top 4 commits
<cwong1> ok
<asac> the commits for nsWindow.cpp are not used ... same for the * Testing asac's write access  commit
<cwong1> got it
<asac> fine
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> <gnomefreak> Ubulette: could the following be what you meant last night dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/firefox-granparadiso/pref': Directory not empty
<Ubulette> hmm, I don't know why it has been left behind, but we can clean that for sure
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: is python functional in xul?
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: i wonder if I can write a python xpcom componentn :)
<Ubulette> <asac> for launchpad-webrunner
<Ubulette> <asac> because we have a python API for launchpad already
<Ubulette> asac, you want a xulapp, not a webapp, this is totally different
<Ubulette> I've made a lp webapp already
<Ubulette> not very usable at the moment. I need to patch webrunner
<bluekuja> heya mertiki
<mertiki> hi bluekuja :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : How are you today
<bluekuja> mertiki: quite fine thanks
<bluekuja> mertiki: I fixed lightning-locales
<bluekuja> did you see?
<mertiki> bluekuja : Was this just a error in the control file?
<bluekuja> mertiki: yeah
<mertiki> bluekuja : I didn't receive another message from launchpad buildd system
<bluekuja> mertiki: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-extension-locales/0.5-0ubuntu2
<mertiki> good|
<mertiki> yes that's it
<mertiki> I was looking at the ubuntu1 version
<bluekuja> mertiki: now we have a working locales
<bluekuja> thanks for your work
<bluekuja> asac: tell me when back
<mertiki> tested, it works flawlessly
<bluekuja> mertiki: yeah, works like a charm
<bluekuja> well done
<mertiki> bluekuja : thanks for your help too :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> np, glad to help
<mertiki> same here :)
<bluekuja> :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : In order to be installed automatically as a language support (like the Thunderbird language package), does this package needs to be in main?
<bluekuja> mertiki: to have it installed automatically need to be in restricted
<bluekuja> but  it's hard to have it inside main/restricted
<bluekuja> needs time
<mertiki> Ok
<mertiki> great, I'm happy that this project gave final results!
<bluekuja> mertiki: :)
<bluekuja> mertiki: get ready for hardy
<mertiki> bluekuja : hehe, I will
<bluekuja> cool, I'll wait some of your debdiffs then
<mertiki> bluekuja : Of course, I will take some time to speak with asac after Gutsy final release to work on some of his ideas and my ideas too :)
<mertiki> bluekuja : I must go now, thanks again for the quick upload
<bluekuja> mertiki: np, have fun and thanks again
<mertiki> :) +
<mertiki> @+ *
<cwong1> asac: ping
<kaba> hi, could you plz influence the Gecko-development, that this pitiful bug is ironed-out? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382824
<ubotu> Gnome bug 382824 in gtk "Dragging non-ascii text from gecko to GtkEntry sometimes inserts invalid UTF-8" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: are we planing on removing -granparadiso and just keep -3.0
<Ubulette> gp and trunk are now just dummies
<Ubulette> not sure when we could get rid of them
<Ubulette> is there a policy for that ?
<gnomefreak> the dummy packages are being upgraded with -3.0 including gp-gnome-supprt and friends
<Ubulette> right
<gnomefreak> there is no policy about them afaik
<gnomefreak> maybe wait for ubuntu3 than pull them?
<Ubulette> it usually lasts longer than that
<gnomefreak> im thinking let them go before release sometime
<gnomefreak> once release its gonna be a bitch to drop them
<Ubulette> if someone miss the short window, they will be doomed too
<Ubulette> so it's better stick with that
<gnomefreak> it can be pulled from repos after release but its a bit harder than while still in devel, atleast it was with the packages i had dropped from gutsy and feisty
<Ubulette> but i have no hard feeling here
<Ubulette> look at ethereal -> wireshark
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: just like firefox 2 still has one mozilla-firefox
<gnomefreak> but iirc it doesnt use the binaries for its stelf
<Ubulette> same here
<gnomefreak> it uses the same binaries
<Ubulette> those dummies are empty packages
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: no i have firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support and firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> list firefox-granparadiso-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> those are 2 binaries that are the same but if you look at firefox its only one binary for it
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1????
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> not my idea
<gnomefreak> wth is no bin only
<gnomefreak> i know bin == binary
<Ubulette> just a stripped tarball to remove binary only files
<gnomefreak> ah ok and we named it?
<Ubulette> asac did it
* gnomefreak would have thought leave same name and its just a lighter version
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i know
<Ubulette> not possible
<gnomefreak> why not possible?
<Ubulette> we chnanged tarball so we had to change version
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: changed tarball change one number in version maybe 2 not the full name
<Ubulette> change something before the dash
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.6+#change-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> since the +2 is upstream tarball maybe thats why
<Ubulette> # is probably forbidden
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> lol
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: # == 2 or 3 or 4 or whatever
<gnomefreak> bumped up one from other version
<gnomefreak> where is mozillas svn
<Ubulette> you mean git ?
<Ubulette> hm, no, hg
<gnomefreak> finding google isnt easy to use with cvs svn git or friens
<gnomefreak> friends
<gnomefreak> thier moving shit around again i see
<gnomefreak> you know these people make me sick
<Ubulette_> ?
<gnomefreak> everyone hates that mozilla moved seamonky profile to fit the rest of mozilla apps so it would now be !/.mozilla/seamonkey/profile
<gnomefreak> -! + ~
<gnomefreak> not far off from ~/.mozilla/default/profilename
<gnomefreak> /.mozilla/seamonkey/<ProfileName>  ~/.mozilla.org/seamonkey/<ProfileName>
<gnomefreak> those are the changes but 1.1.4 doesnt give us a ~/.mozilla.org fir
<gnomefreak> dir.
<Ubulette> hmm, mozilla ships cairo 1.5.1 while gutsy has 1.4.10
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/gfx/cairo/cairo/src/cairo-features.h.in#58
<gnomefreak> can we change to use mozillas? afaik we are using ours atm
<Ubulette> nope. we dropped ours with a7 because of an assert on shutdown
<gnomefreak> is there an easy way to tell the diff. between source tarball and normal tarball from mozilla?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: oh we did end up going with thiers :)
<Ubulette> yep, since a7
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i remember that problem i thought we kept it the same though
<gnomefreak> 13mb seems more like normal installer tarbal
<gnomefreak> tarball
<Ubulette> for what ?
<gnomefreak> they have seamonkey tarballs but i dont believe they release nightly sources and serarching with google gave me nothing on cvs svn or git
<gnomefreak> once i get the source i believe we left the rules file alone so i should beable to produce orig.tar easy
<Ubulette> that's a task for mozclient
<Ubulette> btw, i've added a target to mozclient for you
<Ubulette>    make thunderbird-orig      Create thunderbird-3.0 sources tarball
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<Ubulette> it's stripped for binaries and tests like ff and xul
<Ubulette> -for-from
<Ubulette> cairo 1.5.1 is not even released. it's from upstream git
<gnomefreak> wth is mozilla git?
<gnomefreak> ah only source tarballs have a makefile i guess
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> http://hg.mozilla.org/
<Ubulette> no official git
<Ubulette> but there's one somewhere
<gnomefreak> ill look at it ty
<gnomefreak> mozilla cvs sucks
<Ubulette> lol
<gnomefreak> it makes no damn sense
<gnomefreak> i have to checkout the client.mk than the mozconfig although mozconfig failed cannot find the moduless
<gnomefreak> instructions here suck http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mozilla_Source_Code_Via_CVS#Checkout
<Ubulette> use mozclient
<Ubulette> is it for seamonkey ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> do:
<gnomefreak> mozclient isnt set up for it
<Ubulette> make client
<gnomefreak> is it?
<Ubulette> make -f mozilla/client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=suite
<Ubulette> then you tar yourself
<gnomefreak> make client is separate from make -f?
<Ubulette> do just as I typed
<gnomefreak> im updating mozclient now
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> client is a target from mozclient
<Ubulette> do just co client.mk and patch it
<Ubulette> -do+to
<gnomefreak> its downloading
<Ubulette> cool
<Ubulette> btw, it's explained in the README of mozclient
<gnomefreak> i though mozclient just made tarballs
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while this is going. and im assuming since you said "than tar it up yourself" mozclient isnt set to tar it up yet (but still should be easy)
<gnomefreak> so just tar up the mozilla dir and the patches dir?
<Ubulette> patches dir ?
<gnomefreak> yes i thought it was make client that made that but maybe its mozclients patches dir
<gnomefreak> it has nss nspr adn xul patches
<Ubulette> you don't need that. just tar the mozilla dir
<Ubulette> exclude the cvs stuff
<Ubulette> --exclude=CVS --exclude=.cvsignore
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> lmfao tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<gnomefreak> lets try it withou thte --flags and ill go in and fix it if it works
<Ubulette> tar zcf foo_version.tar.gz --exclude=CVS --exclude=.cvsignore foo-version
<gnomefreak> foo-version?
<gnomefreak> tar zcf iceape_2.0-cvs20071008t1745.orig.tar.gz --exclude=CVS --exclude=.cvsignore mozilla
<gnomefreak> that look right
<gnomefreak> oops does that look right i mean
<Ubulette> i think you need to move mozilla into iceape-2.0-cvs20071008t1745 first
<Ubulette> and use ~ not -
<Ubulette> 2.0~cvs
<Ubulette> is 2.0 the upstream version ?
<gnomefreak> yes but i guess i should use exact alpha or beta versioning as well
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> a1pre
<Ubulette> why are you using the debian name ? I thought ubuntu was allowed to use mozilla brandings
<Ubulette> a1pre, waa, like tb.
<Ubulette> so a1~cvs
<gnomefreak> easier to maintain for now
<Ubulette> i've pushed minefield a9 to our ppa
<asac> Ubulette: what is the difference of a xul-wepapp ... vs. a xulapp ... i understood a xul-webapp to be xulapp that just focusses on providing XUL interface for a specific website
<Ubulette> a xulapp is a program in xul/js while a webapp is just an url and an icon
<Ubulette> webrunner being a xulapp
<asac> Ubulette: i know the difference
<asac> Ubulette: i just thought that a xul-wepapp would b more than just a website in a xul window :)
<asac> e.g. being capable to still deploy a chrome et al
<asac> but you are right, maybe i just want a full xulapp
<Ubulette> in a webapp, the url is kind of trapped
<Ubulette> that's why it doesnt worek for lp
<Ubulette> work
<Ubulette> for lp, we need to trap the domain, not the host
<Ubulette> for that, webrunner needs to be patched
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think i have to look into this more closely
<Ubulette> by trap, I mean that if you leave the initial host (provided by the url), the link goes to your default/active browser, not in the webapp
<asac> ah ok. i see
<asac> thats a feature my lp xulapp wants as well :)
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/webrunner/webrunner-launchpad
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-09
<cwong1> asac: hey there,  I finally got my system up and running and with access to the git repository.
<cwong1> asac: I am now running gusty and "git" is slightly different on gusty.  Can you help me with that?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ff3 no text boxes showing up on ubuntufourms.org  is this a known issue
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: nevermind it was a user issue (maybe not restarted after update)
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> getting an error : could not execute child process firefox granparadiso ( no such file or directory ) after upgrade to ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ubuntu3 should be out
<IdleOne> heh ok
<IdleOne> let me check
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: my repos dont seem to have it yet. I am using archive.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> there it is
<gnomefreak> sorry my fault it is 2
<IdleOne> lmao freaks me out how I hit the servers and it isnt there and a minute later i get a upgrade notcie
<gnomefreak> was thinking of another package. try instead of using gp use firefox-3.0 and make the icon use that
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: ubuntu2 is not working for me
<gnomefreak> see if that helps as granparadiso is a dummy package
<IdleOne> what is the command for firefox3.0?
<IdleOne> nm think i got it
<gnomefreak> not sure use menu
<gnomefreak> .win 17
<IdleOne> .win 17?
<IdleOne> haha that wasnt meant for this window
<gnomefreak> asac: JanC has ffox 2 and 3 hanging with or without extensions shes running some more differnet things to see if they help
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: thanks that helped
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yw
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: we really need to do something about -gp as it seems it wont launch being a dummy package, IdleOne please explain this to Ubulette when you see him
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: sure thing
<gnomefreak> ty
* gnomefreak really getting yelled at again, night
* tonyyarusso wonders what on earth is going on at the gnomefreak household lately
<IdleOne> wife is probably a lil pissed about the amount of time he spends on the computer.
<IdleOne> I know my wife gets mad at me now and then
<IdleOne> so he needs to go and cuddle for a few days hehe
<DarkMageZ> you just need to take her out somewhere on one of the weekend days.
<jonasj> i don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know if there are plans to make easy codec installation work with the totem firefox plugin as well?
<asac> jonasj: it doesn't work?
<asac> jonasj: totem has easy codec installation from what i know
<jonasj> totem has
<asac> would be strange if it doesn't work in plugin (but might be the case)
<jonasj> if i open a movie in totem, it asks to get codecs
<jonasj> also if i open a stream in totem
<jonasj> but not with the plugin
<asac> ok
<asac> there is nothing one can do from firefox pov
<jonasj> you can just rightclick the plugin and say "open in movie player", and it will search for codecs
<asac> please ask on #ubuntu-desktop ... or file a wishlist bug to support easy-codec in totem plugin
<jonasj> but it would be more discoverable if it gave the yellow bar in the top like with missing plugins
<asac> let me ask for you :)
<jonasj> niec :)
<asac> ok they don't know ... i would suggest that you file a bug
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+filebug
<jonasj> will do so
<jonasj> thx
<asac> np ... sorry that i couldn't help, but its a feature that totem has to implement on its own
<jonasj> asac: hmm, turns out it used to work, but upstream removed the functionality with no explanation... oh well. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/89072
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89072 in totem "Totem-mozilla doesn't request codecs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> everything fine there?
<bluekuja> I'm doing another partial upgrade to gutsy
<asac> yeah ... close to your TODO :)
<bluekuja> oh great :D
<asac> partial?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> why?
<asac> do a full upgrade ... everything else will complain :)
<asac> fail i mean
<asac> bluekuja: is the branch done?
<bluekuja> asac: not yet, next todo after upgrading my pc
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you when done
<asac> pretty late for a MOTU to upgrade now to gutsy ;)
<bluekuja> it was already upgraded
<bluekuja> but with partial upgrade
<bluekuja> so I had gutsy repos
<bluekuja> but forget to update everytime with update-manager popup
<bluekuja> on the right-top side
<bluekuja> asac: so in fact I was on gutsy since the beginning of september
<asac> ok :)
<bluekuja> asac: have you ever heard about partial upgrade?
<bluekuja> or I'm the only one who did it?
<asac> i honestly don't know what you are talking about :)
<bluekuja> oh great :)
<asac> sometimes the upgrade app asks me if i want to do a partial upgrade
<asac> no idea if you mean that
<bluekuja> yeah, that's it
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> but i think thats because some depends are not yet fulfillable
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> e.g. _all packages are available, while _amd64 packages are still on the buildd or something
<bluekuja> I should apt-get upgrade instead
<asac> bluekuja: apt-get upgrade is partial upgrade imo
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade is full one
<bluekuja> I'll try to see what I get with dist-upgrade after doing this partial one
<bluekuja> asac: I had some problems with gutsy at the beginning of semptember
<bluekuja> asac: for cd rom and other stuff drivers
<bluekuja> pc was unusable
<bluekuja> had to move back to feisty for a while
<bluekuja> until next kernel release
<bluekuja> now everything seems to be fine
<bluekuja> asac: is there any chance to get icedove in ubuntu?
<asac> bluekuja: why? we have thunderbird ;)
<asac> bluekuja: anyway, until all mozilla apps are xulrunner based i am not allowed to upload new mozilla copies :)
<bluekuja> asac: icedove features are the same of thunderbird?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: nvm then
<asac> just a different branding
<asac> maybe they are not 100% in sync
<bluekuja> asac: best mail client is thunderbird atm, right?
<bluekuja> for features et all
<asac> depends on your requirements. but with lightning-extension i don't see any reason to use evolution anymore
<bluekuja> true thing
<bluekuja> I tested lightning-extension yesterday
<bluekuja> and that's a pretty useful app
<asac> the UI isn't yet perfect, but it more or less does its job
<asac> yes.
<bluekuja> asac: did you ever tried out apple mail?
<asac> no apple here :)
<asac> or is it a free software application?
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> no it's not
<bluekuja> asac: not an apple lover there?
<bluekuja> asac: restarting everything, brb in 10 mins
<asac> Ubulette: haha ... i suck ;) ... i took the time to document the changes of the ffox prod->.dev merge in the commit log and forgot the most important part :)
<asac> Ubulette: fixed ... overwritten rev 108 ;)
<bluekuja> asac back
<bluekuja> damn, my keyboard settings got changed to en
<bluekuja> asac_: you there?
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when back ;)
<gnomefreak> bunch of people filing bugs about 64bit sys. and flashplugin-nonfree but none of them state snpluginwrapper :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> is it broken?
<asac> gnomefreak: show me a bug
<asac> bnworks for me
<bluekuja> asac: any news?
<asac> cwong1: there?
<asac> bluekuja: now looking
<bluekuja> asac: you rock thanks :)
<asac> bluekuja: .upstream branch doesn't have any new revision
<asac> is it just a bugfix?
<bluekuja> asac: yup, mere bug fix
<asac> bluekuja: your bzr log doesn't tell me were development for this revision starts ... or where the last upload happened
<asac> bluekuja: usually you should create new changelog entry right after release with UNRELEASED
<bluekuja> asac: let me tell you
<asac> and then for upload update date and to gutsy ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> tell me the revision that was in the last upload
<bluekuja> asac: rev. no. 5
<bluekuja> is the previous upload
<bluekuja> asac: no
<bluekuja> asac: rev .no 4
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> deleting gpc folder, which is not-free so cannot be distributed. Updating changelog revision.
<bluekuja> that's the previous upload
<bluekuja> 5-6-7-8-9 are new
<bluekuja> for this upload
<asac> bluekuja: why remove the if ENABLE_GPC blocks instead of taking care that ENABLE_GPC isn't true?
<asac> bluekuja: its --disable-gpc from what i see
<gnomefreak> asac: jan didnt give me a bug, iirc jan is canonical employee but i will ask her to report one when i see her (thought i did ask her to report one)
<bluekuja> asac: which revision?
<asac> bluekuja: you shouldn't need to patch configure.in either
<asac> bzr diff -r4..5
<asac> gnomefreak: jan? which nick?
<gnomefreak> JanC
<gnomefreak> im 99% sure she is
<bluekuja> asac: that patch was already there
<bluekuja> asac: I just cleaned up
<asac> you told me that 5 is new
<asac> anyway ... that patch isn't needed imo
<asac> --disable-gpc should be enough
<asac> if not, then that should be fixed instea
<bluekuja> asac: was added by rene
<asac> hmm
<bluekuja> and it's needed
<asac> well .. --disable-gpc? and fixing the SUBDIRS AC_OUTPUT dependent on the ENABLE_GPC var
<asac> anyway ... just remember to look into it
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: so maintainer mode patch is yours?
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<asac> so its not new either?
<asac> see how hard its even for you to see what is new :)
<asac> pleaes tell me _which_ revisions belong to this release :)
<asac> bluekuja: see bzr log
<bluekuja> asac: for new I mean needed for the new release
<asac> you committed the revision 4..5 patch on 7 oct
<asac> thats definitly new
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... then tell me how you get those patches?
<asac> so we can still redo 4..5 :)
<bluekuja> asac: debian BTS
<bluekuja> I told you that some days ago
<asac> ok ... maintainer mode patch is ok
<asac> 01_disable_gpc patch should be redone if possible to tackle the real issue
<asac> drop the patch and see what is needed to make --disable-gpc work properly
<asac> then you can send the patch upstream
<bluekuja> asac: mmm..why is not needed?
<asac> the rest is good
<bluekuja> it was added since 2.4
<asac> read the patch
<asac> you remove checks for if ENABLE_GPC ... which thus appear to be true
<asac> so pass --disable-gpc on configure and autogen.sh and see how you can fix it in a way that it works even if the directory doesn't exist
<asac> for that you have to make the AC_OUTPUT make file dependent on ENABLE_GPC
<asac> in configure.in
<asac> and the SUBDIRS variable dependent on ENABLE_GPC in Makefile.am
<asac> i configure.ac you ca replace gpc/Makefile in AC_OUTPUT
<asac> by ${GPC_MAKEFILE}
<asac> and set GPC_MAKEFILE to gpc/Makefile if ENABLE_GPC is set
<asac> in Makefile.am you can introduce a variable GPC_SUBDIR = gpc
<asac> and only set that if ENABLE_GPC
<bluekuja> asac: maybe I'm watching a bad patch
<bluekuja> are you looking at no_gpc patch?
<bluekuja> or  am_maintainer
<bluekuja> one
<gnomefreak> asac: shes afk i guess but i asked her for bug number again just incase i forgot last night
<bluekuja> asac: I removed gpc folder from SUBDIRS
<bluekuja> and from makefile
<asac> bluekuja: yes read what i wrote
<asac> its about no_gpc patch
<bluekuja> asac: just to know, what's the problem on having the patch that way?
<bluekuja> we dropped the gpc dir
<bluekuja> removed references
<bluekuja> disabled from building
<bluekuja> with --disable-gpc
<asac> no
<asac> you don't use that
<asac> drop the patch ... use that ...  and see were it breaks
<asac> if you do it like i say, the patch can be included upstream
<asac> your patch is a hack :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> and since the right solution is simple i would fix it for real
<bluekuja> asac: let me see if it works
<asac> it doesn't
<asac> read what i wrote
<asac> those two changes are needed
<asac> instead of the patch ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I removed the patch
<bluekuja> adding --disable-gpc to configure
<bluekuja> *autogen
<asac> yeas
<asac> you have create a new patch
<asac> that fixes configure.in AC_OUTPUT
<asac> and Makefile.am subdirs
<asac> but not just removing, but making them dependent on whether --disable-gpc is passed.. i outlined it above
<bluekuja> asac: that's harder
<bluekuja> asac: a patch that applied fixes configure.in/makefile and add --disable-gpc to rules?
<bluekuja> so if disabled
<bluekuja> makes it dependent to it
<bluekuja> enabled/disabled
<asac> yes
<asac> bluekuja: ^^
<bluekuja> asac: so a patch that removes gpc stuff configure.in/makefile plus adding a --disable-gpc on debian/rules
<asac> bluekuja: no ... it doesn't remove gpc ... it makes it dependent on whether its --disable-gpc or not
<asac> removing wouldn't be better than what we have right now
<asac> bluekuja: i outlined how you can do that above
<bluekuja> asac: I've understood I need a new patch
<bluekuja> asac: I just dont understand how can I make it dependent on that variable
<bluekuja> asac: only thing is to delete manually gpc stuff in the makefile/configure and a variable in debian/rules
<asac> bluekuja: i outlined it above
<asac> 17:07 < asac> for that you have to make the AC_OUTPUT make file dependent on ENABLE_GPC
<asac> 17:07 < asac> in configure.in
<asac> 17:07 < asac> and the SUBDIRS variable dependent on ENABLE_GPC in Makefile.am
<asac> 17:08 < asac> i configure.ac you ca replace gpc/Makefile in AC_OUTPUT
<asac> 17:08 < asac> by ${GPC_MAKEFILE}
<asac> 17:08 < asac> and set GPC_MAKEFILE to gpc/Makefile if ENABLE_GPC is set
<asac> 17:09 < asac> in Makefile.am you can introduce a variable GPC_SUBDIR = gpc
<asac> 17:09 < asac> and only set that if ENABLE_GPC
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<bluekuja> asac: that's the patch plus I add --disable-gpc on debian/rules
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> asac: I'm getting crazy
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: restarting pc for a while
<cwong1> asac: hey
<cwong1> asac: tx for taken care of the uncommit
<asac> cwong1: let me know when you have it up ... so i can release ;)
<cwong1> asac: ok
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> asac: what we will have different from the current situation?
<bluekuja> asac: e.g what will change
<bluekuja> asac: I dont understand why we need to make changes for a dir that doesnt exist
<bluekuja> and wont exist in debian for copyright issues
<asac> bluekuja: because we don't want to carry patches that are not needed
<asac> its always better to do it right and submit upstream
<asac> than carrying a hack forever
<bluekuja> asac: but upstream will keep shipping gpc
<bluekuja> I guess
<asac> think ;)
<asac> it doesn't matter ... it just fixes the --enable/disable-gpc option
<asac> in a way that we can strip the dir
<asac> nothing upstream wouldn't like about it
<cwong1> asac:My files are in. Tested the build locally. Please go ahead and do the release.
<bluekuja> asac: true, I need to find out how to do it. I have your first istructions
<bluekuja> but I need to move on
<bdmurray> Are there any known issues with svg rendering in Firefox?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, I don't get why you included remove.binonly.sh in ff3.dev, it's not needed
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571583
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<thiebaude> I have a problem in firefox
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> asac: tell me when you're there
<bluekuja> need to ask you something
<asac> don't ask to ask ;)
<asac> go ahead
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> I'm reading your istructions
<bluekuja> and I started to work on the new patch
<bluekuja> I did
<bluekuja> 1) added GPC_SUBDIR = gpc to makefile.am
<bluekuja> 2) in configure.in changed gpc/makefile to ${GPC_MAKEFILE} (in AC_OUTPUT
<bluekuja> )
<bluekuja> asac: now I need to apply the ENABLE_GPC
<bluekuja> variable
<bluekuja> which is already there
<bluekuja> in configure.in
<bluekuja> for the check
<bluekuja> that enables gpc
<bluekuja> AC_ARG_ENABLE(gpc,
<bluekuja>     AC_HELP_STRING([--enable-gpc] ,[gpc polygon clipper library] ) )
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: in fact it was necessary to add --disable-gpc
<bluekuja> to autogen.sh
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> so there wont be a check
<asac> to autgen.sh invocation you mean :)
<bluekuja> and there wont be gpc inside
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> right
<bluekuja> autogen.sh --disab...
<asac> you can test for if test x$ENABLE_GPC != x; then ...
<asac> and set a variable that contains gpc/Makefile if ENABLE_GPC contains a value
<bluekuja> asac: added inside configure.in?
<asac> bluekuja: the problem you have to fix in configure.in is that AC_OUTPUT currently always contains gpc/Makefile
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> we dont have a gpc folder anymore
<asac> so you check if gpc is enabled and only then add that to AC_OUTPUT
<asac> i would replace the gpc/Makefile string with just $gpcmakefile
<asac> and set gpcmakefile=gpc/Makefile if ENABLE_GPC is true
<asac> of course all in configure.in
<bluekuja> asac: there is AM_CONDITIONAL(ENABLE_GPC,[test xyes = x$enable_gpc] ) too
<bluekuja> just after the check, of course..
<asac> ok then you can just do
<asac> if test test xyes = x$enable_gpc; then gpcmakefile=gpc/Makefile; done
<asac> remove one |test| of course
<bluekuja> added it
<bluekuja> to configure.in
<bluekuja> GPC_SUBDIR = gpc
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> asac: is still needed?
<bluekuja> also we have
<bluekuja> AC_OUTPUT(
<bluekuja>    Makefile
<bluekuja>    libagg.pc
<bluekuja>    ${GPC_MAKEFILE}
<bluekuja> inside configure.in
<bluekuja> as well
<asac> yeah
<asac> give it a try
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> patch added
<asac> GPC_SUBDIR is not needed in configure.in
<asac> you just can do that in Makefile.am
<asac> by
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> if ENABLE_GPC
<asac> GPC_SUBDIR = gpc
<asac> endif
<asac> then
<asac> SUBDIRS = .... $(GPC_SUBDIR) ...
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> building
<bluekuja> asac: getting a syntax error
<bluekuja> ./configure: line 20252: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<bluekuja> ./configure: line 20252: ` if if test xyes = x$enable_gpc;then gpcmakefile=gpc/Makefile; then'
<bluekuja> 
<asac> bluekuja: you will figure
<asac> its just a shell script
<asac> double if is definitly wrong
<bluekuja> I dont know
<bluekuja> why there are two "if"
<asac> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-6.html
<bluekuja> ENABLE_GPC,[if test xyes = x$enable_gpc;then gpcmakefile=gpc/Makefile] )
<bluekuja> I have this
<bluekuja> where does it get the second if?
<asac> well you changed the AM_CONDITIONAL line
<asac> its just outside
<asac> revert what oyu don
<asac> and do it outside of any AM_ AC_ macro
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> asac_: configure worked
<bluekuja> but failed on creating makefiles
<bluekuja> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<bluekuja> asac_: that's because we changed the variable on AC_OUTPUT
<bluekuja> inside configure.in
<asac> bluekuja: you will figure it out ... you probably did something wrong
<asac> for AC_OUTPUT
<bluekuja> asac: AC_OUTPUT in configure.in file
<bluekuja> got only
<bluekuja> ${GPCMAKEFILE}
<bluekuja> added
<bluekuja> instead of using gpc/makefile
<bluekuja> that's the only change I made there
<asac> does it work if you set GPCMAKEFILE = gpc/Makefile manually?
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> asac: nope, doesnt work...
<bluekuja> I added GPC_MAKEFILE=gpc/Makefile
<bluekuja> but nothing
<bluekuja> still cannot find input file
<asac> its probably a syntax issue ... try just $GPC_MAKEFILE
<asac> otherwise look in the firefox configure.in ... they dynamically extend the set of used Makefiles
<asac> they just setup a VARIABLE MAKEFILES that contains all makefiles and then use:
<asac> AC_OUTPUT($MAKEFILES)
<asac> i think you can follow that approach easily
<bluekuja> asac: doesnt work, are you sure about ac_output(makefiles)?
<bluekuja> asac: there are something like 15 other makefiles
<bluekuja> maybe it will mess up everything
<bluekuja> asac: maybe he cant find gpc/makefile
<bluekuja> with that variable
<bluekuja> because it's simply does not exist
<asac> bluekuja: the idea is to test whether it works if gpc/Makefile exists
<asac> i thought that its clear
<bluekuja> asac: the point is clear
<asac> and then test if it works if gpc doesn't exist, and GPC_MAKEFILE is empty
<asac> i am sure for AC_OUTPUT($MAKEFILES)
<asac> you just have to assemble MAKEFILES properly
<asac> lunch now ... if you don't find a solution i can do it tomorrow i guess
<asac> but try to play around ... read autoconf documentation et al :)
<bluekuja> asac: also
<bluekuja> without the original patch
<bluekuja> added by rene
<bluekuja> and withot
<bluekuja> my patch
<bluekuja> it doesnt build
<bluekuja> configure.in:144: required file `gpc/Makefile.in' not found
<bluekuja> Makefile.am:1: required directory ./gpc does not exist
<bluekuja> 
<asac> bluekuja: well thats the issue we want to fix
<bluekuja> asac: wait a minute
<bluekuja> asac: re-adding the gpc dir
<bluekuja> but disabling gpc itself
<bluekuja> is wrong?
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> it fails with gpc dir as well
<bluekuja> damn, staying alwais at home it's soo damn boring
<bluekuja> everything for that damn crash
<asac> well ;) ... you can learn autoconf and automake
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> ... is valuable know-how if you want to do something for real ;)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, but I definitely cant understand how can I define a variable for a dir that doesnt exist
<bluekuja> it's normal that automake complains
<asac> no
<asac> hmm
<asac> paste your configure.in please
* asac back to rc cd testing
<bluekuja> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741/
<asac> bluekuja: well its obvious that it will fail if you don't have gpc/Makefile for that case
<asac> set GPC_MAKEFILE to nothing and see if it still fails
<bluekuja> k
<asac> if it works you have to set GPC_MAKEFILE only if GPC is enabled
<bluekuja> asac: fails
<bluekuja> GPC_MAKEFILE=
<asac> well how does it fail?
<bluekuja> configure: creating ./config.status
<bluekuja> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<bluekuja> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 1
<bluekuja> 
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> still there
<bluekuja> asac: seems that --disable-gpc doesnt work how we want
<bluekuja> asac: and agg checks for gpc
<bluekuja> without finding necessary files
<bluekuja> and fails
<bluekuja> that's why rene removed the check itself
<bluekuja> check removed plus gpc dir removed
<asac> bluekuja: do you see that the last error you get has nothing todo with gpc?
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...yeah, missing makefile.in?
<bluekuja> in ./?
<bluekuja> or I'm on a wrong way?
<asac> ok ... lets forget about the configure.in stuff ... just strip everything from gpc/ directory _except_ Makefile.am ... and just fix the top level Makefile.am to not contain gpc in SUBDIRS
<asac> the gpc/Makefile.am probably doesn't have a licensing issue
<bluekuja> asac: you mean pushing everything from gpc/ to ./?
<bluekuja> or removing every gpc dir file
<bluekuja> except
<bluekuja> the makefile.am?
<bluekuja> yeah,
<bluekuja> let me do it
<bluekuja> building
<bluekuja> asac: works
<bluekuja> built twice in a row succesfull
<bluekuja> as well
<bluekuja> asac: why we tried to work on the configure.in file if not needed?
<asac> sounds cleaner to me to remove the whole gpc directory
<bluekuja> asac: so we return back to the origins
<asac> why?
<asac> SUBDIRS should be fixed in the same way that i suggested for the complete fix
<asac> its just a partial fix we do now
<bluekuja> asac: subdirs was fixed in previous patch as well
<bluekuja> -SUBDIRS = gpc src font_freetype font_win32_tt include examples
<bluekuja> +SUBDIRS = src font_freetype font_win32_tt include examples
<bluekuja> this was already done
<bluekuja> asac: removing the entire gpc folder will get back to the latest upload
<asac> yes thats wrong
<asac> i repeated how to fix Makefile.am multiple times
<bluekuja> +SUBDIRS = src font_freetype font_win32_tt include examples
<bluekuja> +GPC_SUBDIR = gpc
<bluekuja> +if ENABLE_GPC
<bluekuja> +endif
<bluekuja> +then
<bluekuja> +SUBDIRS = $(GPC_SUBDIR) src font_freetype font_win32_tt include examples
<bluekuja> this way, I know
<asac> yeah ... but just with proper syntax/semantic
<asac> you can send it upstream as well if done
<bluekuja> asac: so changes to the CURRENT branch are:
<bluekuja> 1) makefile.am fix (like I pasted you now)
<asac> replace the gpc patch by just a patch to fix SUBDIRS in Makefile.am
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> asac: can you please explain me
<bluekuja> why working on configure.in
<bluekuja> was the wrong way to work?
<asac> its not the wrong way ... its good to have, but is not essential to fix our issue in an upstream suitable fashion ... you can look into this later if you have time
<asac> the perfect fix would do both: fix Makefile.am + configure.in ... so you can just remove the complete gpc/ directory
<asac> just fixing Makefile.am is sufficient to satisfy our requirements in a way that can be used upstream as well
* asac back to cd testing
<|bluekuja|> damn, I lagged
<|bluekuja|> asac: gonna ping you when branch is pushed
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...it fails with that makefile.am change
<bluekuja> I posted you above
<bluekuja> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/742/
<bluekuja> I should use fi
<bluekuja> not endif
<bluekuja> let's see
<asac> well the syntax is wrong
<asac> look in other Makefiles to get an idea how it looks
<asac> i think its even in the same Makefile.am where you can see how if works
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> syntax wrong
<asac> there are examples in the same package
<bluekuja> asac: right one is http://paste.ubuntu.com/743/
<bluekuja> using this atm
<bluekuja> and buildinh
<asac> looks better
<asac> you maybe can use
<asac> SUBDIRS = $(GPC_SUBDIR) $(SUBDIRS)
<asac> but then you have to define the first subdirs
<asac> with
<asac> SUBDIRS := src font_freetype ...
<asac> i guess
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> let me do it
<bluekuja> let's see if it works this way first
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...doesnt work
<bluekuja> also if the syntax is correct
<bluekuja> same error, makefile.in
<asac> your orig probabyl doesn't have the right files ... the approach has changed
<bluekuja> asac: I have no orig file atm
<bluekuja> working with dpkg-buildpackage
<bluekuja> directly on the source
<bluekuja> so I take the branch
<bluekuja> add the patch
<bluekuja> and build
<bluekuja> asac: makefile.in problem wont leave us in peace
<bluekuja> I guess
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> asac: seems that configure.in file was ok before
<bluekuja> makefile.am with those changes
<bluekuja> mess up everything
<bluekuja> asac: should I fix only the SUBDIRS variables
<bluekuja> removing gpc
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> asac: ?
<asac> its you who sets the standard of what you want in your packages ... making SUBDIRS generic should be a simple task imo ... but i can upload what is currenlty in bzr as well
<bluekuja> asac: problem is using GPC_ENABLE variable
<bluekuja> FTBFS
<bluekuja> in makefile.am
<asac> almost certainly a syntax issue then
<asac> how does it fail?
<bluekuja> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<bluekuja> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 1
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> and my patch is
<bluekuja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/751/
<bluekuja> asac: it doesnt look like a syntax issue then
<asac> it is
<asac> you use sh syntax in makefile
<asac> look for examples in that package
<bluekuja> found an example
<bluekuja> let me try that syntax
<bluekuja> asac: I used another syntax and keep failing
<bluekuja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752/
<bluekuja> I checked abother makefile.am
<bluekuja> for it
<bluekuja> so cannot be wrong
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> bluekuja, the "if" line is wrong
<bluekuja> y?
<Ubulette> +if ENABLE_GPC
<Ubulette> +SUBDIRS = $(GPC_SUBDIR) src font_freetype font_win32_tt include examples
<Ubulette> +endif
<bluekuja> Ubulette: why its wrong?
<Ubulette> could be ifdef $(ENABLE_GPC) or something else depending on what ENABLE_GPC contains
<asac> Ubulette: if is an automake AM_CONDITIONAL feature
<Ubulette> oh, I just read the pastebin.. not much context there
<asac> bluekuja: check in config.status if ENABLE_GPC is defined
<asac> but you don't say how it fails so its just blind guessing
<bluekuja> configure: creating ./config.status
<bluekuja> config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<bluekuja> make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 1
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> alwais same error
<asac> thats a configure issue
<asac> you probably didn't clean it up properly after your experiments
<bluekuja> asac: now I re-grab the branch
<bluekuja> I add the patch
<bluekuja> and I build
<asac> yeas
<bluekuja> (patch= the one on pastebin)
<asac> try to not use a variable
<asac> if that still doesn't work ... actually you don't need to use a variable if you do it the way you do (e.g. duplicating the subdirs line)
<bluekuja> asac: what should I use then?
<asac> anything that works ;)
<bluekuja> oh^^
<asac> my hints were just suggestions to improve it ... whenever you say you are happy i can upload ... unless there is really something critical
<bluekuja> asac: let's see if this time work
<bluekuja> asac: lets delete the gpc variable then
<bluekuja> +if ENABLE_GPC
<bluekuja> +SUBDIRS = gpc src font_freetype font_win32_tt include examples
<bluekuja> +endif
<bluekuja> should be fine?
<bluekuja> asac: without using GPC variable directly
<asac> probably
<asac> be sure that gpc/Makefile.am exists
<asac> and try to figure out where gpc was initially build (e.g. after or before src?)
<bluekuja> asac: so it's ok for you to have gpc/Makefile.am?
<bluekuja> you said me it's not clean
<asac> bluekuja: i said its not clean, but better to keep it than patching all things in a way that will never go upstream :)
<asac> clean would need configure.in
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> ok, I add gpc/Makefile.am
<bluekuja> and I use that patch
<asac> keep that in orig ... and fix debian/rules ... then its just a nice 1 line patch
<asac> try SUBDIRS += gpc
<asac> instead of duplicating all dirs
<bluekuja> debian/rules why?
<bluekuja> asac: for disable-gpc you mean?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> ok builds fine
<bluekuja> asac: what I did is
<bluekuja> 1) adding the patch for makefile.am
<bluekuja> you can find it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/754/
<bluekuja> 2) added gpc/Makefile.am
<bluekuja> 3) fixed debian/rules
<bluekuja> 4) built
<bluekuja> 5) built twice in a row
<bluekuja> asac: are these small steps right?
<bluekuja> if yes, I push and everything is ready
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: pushed
<bluekuja> asac: can you please branch everything out and give it a try?
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> thanks alex
<asac> bluekuja: upstream branch isn't updated
<bluekuja> asac: I added gpc dir to debian only
<bluekuja> should I add it to upstream as well?
<bluekuja> anyway merging those two branches will end up in having it at the end
<bluekuja> but if you want me to push gpc/Makefile.am there too, is ok
<asac> bluekuja: of course to upstream only
<asac> then merge it over to debian
<bluekuja> asac: aww, sent to debian already
<asac> you don't merge from debian to upstream but the other way
<bluekuja> let me add it manually
<bluekuja> to upstream
<asac> try merge upstream to debian afterwards ... to see if bzr resolves th conflict smart fashion
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac
<bluekuja> R   gpc/ => gpc.moved/
<bluekuja> Conflict adding file gpc.  Moved existing file to gpc.moved.
<bluekuja> 1 conflicts encountered.
<bluekuja> asac: seems ok then
<bluekuja> gpc is on debian as well
<bluekuja> other files are N
<bluekuja> so same for both branches
<asac> please resolve the conflict now
<asac> (so its done in turn of a merge associatable with this upload)
<bluekuja> asac: I should re-remove gpc folder
<bluekuja> and merge again then
<asac> figure it out ... i hate resolving these "added in two places" conflicts
<asac> i think you have to remove the gpc.moved dir ... or bzr mv it back
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> lets see
<bluekuja> asac: resolved
<asac> good
<bluekuja> asac: after merging, should I push?
<asac> if it makes sense yes
<bluekuja> added gpc
<bluekuja> added gpc/Makefile.am
<bluekuja> deleted gpc
<bluekuja> deleted gpc/Makefile.am
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> asac: seems that it doesnt make sense
<bluekuja> so I keep them resolved here
<bluekuja> locally
<asac> that doesn't help
<asac> resolve them in a way that fixes it ... otherwise i cannot build the package from bzr
<asac> because --merge will fail
<bluekuja> asac: let me see if it fails
<bluekuja> asac: builds ;)
<bluekuja> try there
<bluekuja> asac: just use a correct orig
<bluekuja> with gpc/Makefile.am
<bluekuja> only
<bluekuja> and will build fine
<bluekuja> dpkg-deb: costruisco il pacchetto `libagg-dev' in `../libagg-dev_2.5+dfsg-2_i386.deb'.
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> Cleaning build dir: ../build-area/agg-2.5+dfsg
<bluekuja> asac: works fine there?
<asac> bluekuja: it works but its a pain ... you should sureley resolve the conflict properly ... otherwise it will come back on next update et al
<bluekuja> asac: why pain?
<bluekuja> gone like a charm here
<asac> because you cannot merge new upstream revisions now
<bluekuja> true
<asac> try bzr merge ../libagg.upstream ... it will result in the conflict. better resolve that now then later
<bluekuja> nothing to do
<bluekuja> I get
<bluekuja> and
<bluekuja> All changes applied successfully.
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> no conflicts here
<asac> then you haven't pushed all?
<bluekuja> 3 revisions for upstream
<bluekuja> and 11 for debian
<bluekuja> merging should make a rev 12
<bluekuja> for debian
<bluekuja> 12 plus 3 of upstream
<bluekuja> 1.1.1
<bluekuja> 1.1.2
<bluekuja> and 1.1.3
<asac> bluekuja: you haven't pushed the merge
<asac> bluekuja: please do that then
<bluekuja> asac: ok
<bluekuja> give me a small second
<bluekuja> asac: done, try now please
<bluekuja> asac: ok everything is fine then
<asac> ok ... doing test build
<bluekuja> perfect
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
(Ubulette/#ubuntu-mozillateam) you have to rename it
(Ubulette/#ubuntu-mozillateam) otherwise md5 or size wont match
<bluekuja> Ubulette: asac will just have to upload the tarball
<bluekuja> bzr bd creates
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> but unfortunately he went out
<Ubulette> if the tarball for agg_2.5+dfsg-1 has been changed, you cannot reup for agg_2.5+dfsg-2; you have to bump version
<Ubulette> like agg_2.5+dfsg+1-1
<bluekuja> Ubulette: huh?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: bzr bd creates a tarball with agg_2.5+dfsg2
<bluekuja> *-2
<bluekuja> it wasnt uploaded
<bluekuja> along with the files:
<bluekuja>   agg_2.5+dfsg-2.dsc
<bluekuja>   agg_2.5+dfsg-2.diff.gz
<bluekuja>   libagg-dev_2.5+dfsg-2_amd64.deb
<bluekuja> so dak gets the orig already in the archive
<bluekuja> which is wrong
<bluekuja> because it has been changed
<harLuad> hi
<harLuad> I'm unable to connect on secured site (like gmail) since an upgrade of firefox (2.0.0.7).. The message ask me if PSM is correctly installed. A complete reinstall of firefox change nothing. Anybody have an idea ?
<asac> bluekuja: yes right you have to bump the upstream version to dfsg1
<asac> the dfsg one was uploaded before, right?
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> asac: I've talked with myon too
<bluekuja> asac: so dfsg1-2?
<Ubulette> dfsg2-1
<Ubulette> makes more sense
<bluekuja> Ubulette: why asac said dfsg1?
<Ubulette> or dfsg1-1
<bluekuja> mm
<Ubulette> as you prefer
<Ubulette> -1 because it's the 1st round with the new tarball
<bluekuja> Ubulette: we had another dfsg tarball
<bluekuja> before this one
<bluekuja> agg (2.5+dfsg-1)
<bluekuja> was previously uploaded revision
<Ubulette> dfsg is part of the version so append something after it, either 1 or 2
<Ubulette> then -1 for the revision
<bluekuja> Ubulette: and for a second revision?
<bluekuja> on a different tarball
<bluekuja> but still with dfsg?
<Ubulette> 2.5+dfsg-1 => (now) 2.5+dfsg2-1 => (later) 2.5+dfsg2-2, 2.5+dfsg2-3
<Ubulette> then 2.6+dfsg-1 again
<bluekuja> Ubulette: thanks for the hint, it's not usual working with dfsg stuff
<bluekuja> 2.5+dfsg2-1 now then
<Ubulette> it's not different from +cvs
<bluekuja> Ubulette: anyway tarball gets +dfsg only
<bluekuja> without a revision
<bluekuja> and that's why dak complains
<Ubulette> with 2.5+dfsg2-1, the tarball will end in dfsg2
<bluekuja> yeah
<Ubulette> that's what you want
<bluekuja> yup
<Ubulette> (i know) :)
<bluekuja> now I wait asac and I push the update to the branch
<bluekuja> so he can upload
<Ubulette> damn, ppa is slow
<Ubulette> 1 or 2 hours to start the build
<bluekuja> awww
<Ubulette> for 10 sec of build :P
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> bluekuja: so what did you came up with?
<Ubulette> hm, with the latest webrunner, my lp webapp is now usable
<bluekuja> asac: still here?
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: great
<bluekuja> asac: I bump version to dfsg1-1
<bluekuja> and then should be ready for upload
<bluekuja> right?
<asac> bluekuja: which version is currently in debian?
<bluekuja> 2.5+dfsg-1
<asac> ok thats correct then
<bluekuja> asac: give me a while and it's live on the branch
<bluekuja> asac: pushed
<bluekuja> asac: just remember to include new orig as well
<bluekuja> asac: works fine?
<asac> building
<bluekuja> great
<asac> uploading
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I talked with myon some hours ago
<bluekuja> asac: about identification stuff
<asac> outcome?
<bluekuja> asac: he said me I can start the NM, do every test but when creating the account, I should have a DD to sign my key
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> so it's not necessary to have it now
<asac> thats true
<asac> its just uncommon
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but he said I'll have to organize
<bluekuja> in the next month
<asac> but things can go fast and being at the DAM level without key would make me shiver
<bluekuja> asac: it's hard for me to get a DD here
<bluekuja> I have no car
<asac> bluekuja: why next month?
<bluekuja> *months
<asac> visit turin :)
<bluekuja> what there will be in turin??
<asac> a DD?
<asac> no idea
<bluekuja> oh^^
<bluekuja> I've explained him
<bluekuja> my situtation
<bluekuja> and he said
<bluekuja> [19:48:45]  <bluekuja> can an application start the NM also if the key has not been signed yet?
<bluekuja> [19:48:54]  <bluekuja> e.g having it signed in a second moment
<bluekuja> [19:49:01]  <Myon> yes, as long as the key is signed at some point
<asac> well, i just say that it should not be different if you get the key soon ... or later ... just that you will take the risk to get stuck at DAM stage because you never got it done :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, but I promise I'll organize myself on a holiday period
<bluekuja> to get a DD
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> I need to talk with my father
<bluekuja> and he should bring me around italy
<asac> i don't need your promis :) ... promise that to yourself ;)
<bluekuja> he'll kill me
<bluekuja> but that's not a problem
<asac> how about train?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> yeah, train would be ok too
<bluekuja> there will be a meeting
<bluekuja> in Siena
<asac> sounds good
<bluekuja> and I'll be there
<bluekuja> so I can ping enrico
<bluekuja> to come
<bluekuja> and get my key signed
<bluekuja> there will be a keysigning party as well
<bluekuja> asac: who signed your key?
<bluekuja> when you started NM
<bluekuja> (long time ago)
<asac> someone here :)
<asac> i am not the great key-signer either
<asac> but i would have travelled by train et al to get it :)
<asac> fortunately i live in a big city, so there are a few DDs here
<bluekuja> you're lucky, italian DDs are quite inactive except for giskard and enrico
<bluekuja> so it's hard to find one available
<asac> then contribute a lot and request sponsorship to travel to debconf next year
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> still on south america?
<bluekuja> or where?
<asac> why still?
<asac> its somewhere else every year
<asac> this year was england
<asac> next year its argentina
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> ah yeah, was on dublin
<asac> no idea actually
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> argentina
<bluekuja> that's a long distance
<bluekuja> you will be there?
<asac> depends
<bluekuja> asac: agg accepted
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: from?
<asac> two many things to tell ... and even more that i don't know about yet ;)
<bluekuja> I would like to meet you
<bluekuja> in the future
<asac> yeah :) ... who knows, maybe next UDS will be in italy :)
<bluekuja> would be great!
<bluekuja> asac: my curiosity
<asac> but i doubt it ;)
<bluekuja> how to make a binary upload?
<bluekuja> like debian does
<asac> just without arguments :)
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> will do the trick
<bluekuja> and for uploading?
<asac> if you have messed up your versioning and need an orig for other debian revision than -1 you can also pass -sa
<asac> bluekuja: uploading? you just dput the .changes file ... as usually
<bluekuja> and it uploads the .deb as well?
<asac> yes try to build like above ... look at .changes file
<asac> if you don't add -S ... binaries will be included by default
<bluekuja> lol yeah!
<asac> dput uploads everything in changes file ;)
<bluekuja> thanks for this, was keeping asking me
<bluekuja> "hey, how he pushes binaries too?"
<bluekuja> asac: ok, everything clear now
<bluekuja> asac: tomorrow, I'll compile the request form
<bluekuja> and I'll ping you at some point of the day
<bluekuja> adding a note to my TODO
<bluekuja> having key signed
<bluekuja> priority = high
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> request form?
<bluekuja> yeah, surname/name/mail
<bluekuja> nm.debian.org
<asac> ah right
<asac> then i need to advocate you
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac: yeah :)
<bluekuja> asac: which mail should I use?
<bluekuja> the one where my packages are registered?
<asac> i would use your personal one
<asac> usually yes ... but it doesn't matter much i guess
<asac> but using a role email isn't good either imo
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, you're absolutely right
<bluekuja> I'll use gmail one then
<bluekuja> I hope they'll find my QA page
<bluekuja> ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-11
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: hi
<bluekuja> asac: everything fine?
<bluekuja> was registering my new domain
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna pm (or mail?) you the advocating link soon
<bluekuja> or if you want I paste it here
<asac> bluekuja: please mail
<bluekuja> asac: ok, one more thing
<bluekuja> asac: are you sure I can use another email?
<asac> another email from what?
<bluekuja> from the one used for my packages
<bluekuja> in QA page
<bluekuja> asac: e.g using a different mail from the one I use for packages
<asac> bluekuja: thats not a problem ... on next upload you can just change your email in the packages
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, exactly
<bluekuja> asac: anyway they will find my page
<bluekuja> asac: mail sent
<bluekuja> with the link
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: ping when done, I'm around as alwais
<asac> done with what
<asac> will take a few days
<asac> to advocate
<asac> its really lowest prio for me atm
<bluekuja> asac: ah yea, need to sign the mail
<bluekuja> you received from doing that
<shonen_> hey guys, lol if anyone is around
<gnomefreak> asac: push iceape already would you please. i lost one fix that i did already because it was never pushed
<asac> gnomefreak: tell me when i am back ... have to run now
<Ubulette> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: reminder: iceape is ready for upload either http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=360 or https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x im gonna be working on 2.0 see if i can get it to atleast build, i go to hospital in morning around 6am EST and ill either be back tomorrow night or monday ish depending what they find
<gnomefreak> why does upstream make this so damn hard why cant they apply a whole frigging patch instead of bits and peices not to mention changing line numbers as well
<Ubulette_> ?
<gnomefreak> the patch fails to apply because they 1. upstream applied 1 hunk of this patch out of 2 and its no longer at line #bleh its 200 lines further down
<gnomefreak> 2. they didnt apply hunk#2 so i have to totally redo patch
<gnomefreak> not to mention the patch xulrunner/config/rules.mk doesnt exist but the patch now is config/rules.mk not sure why the xulrunner is even in the patch since there is no xulrunner dir
<gnomefreak> +++ xulrunner/config/rules.mk == config/rules.mk
<gnomefreak> *should* be easy enough to fix but they really should apply a full patch IMHO i know if we dont submit it its likely not gonna happen
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, which package ?
<gnomefreak> iceape
<gnomefreak> install:: $(EXTRA_COMPONENTS)  needs to be added to it so i just edit patch and remove part they applied and add the above part to it
<gnomefreak> than mostlikey since its config/rules.mk run autoconf
<gnomefreak> ahouls be close atleast
<gnomefreak> should
<gnomefreak> asac: ;atest gnash seems to freeze up on youtube with iceape and ffox2 only tested with them
<gnomefreak> latest
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 397296
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 397296 in Build Config "Firefox builds need to use the current NSS CVS tag" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397296
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-12
<trimmer> anyone have an idea when the repos wil be updated with mozilla-thunderbird 2?
<trimmer> I have to say, I le=ike ubuntuzilla.py!
<trimmer> kudos
<trimmer> The key verification system withinit, however, is another matter...
<trimmer> It would not install without -g option.
<trimmer> So I got and verified the software myself, and then used that download instead allowing another download.
<trimmer> In either case, I am up-to-date thunderbird 2.0.0.6!
<trimmer> woohoo!
<trimmer> I will soon switch to betas
<asac> trimmer: we have tbird2 in gutsy packaged
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<trimmer> Do I want to update my repos with the gutsy package repos before release though?
<asac> trimmer: your decision
<trimmer> what about stability?
<asac> !moztest
<trimmer> not to mention all the software I will have to recompile after kernel upgrade...
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<asac> there is a feisty archive from what i know
<asac> there is tbird 2.0 in it
<asac> trimmer: as i said ... its your decision :)
<trimmer> I couldn't find it, I read in the feisty infos that to upgrade to tbird 2 I had to us ubuntuzilla or change my repos.
<trimmer> I like the stable releases, production machine and all...
<asac> don't use ubuntuzilla please
<asac> that is a mess
<asac> at best uninstall the package first
<asac> who knows what version they used et al
<trimmer> already did and it was a complete success...
<trimmer> I directed the install package to the one I downloaded and verified authentic.
<asac> yeah ... short term success ;)
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<asac> Ubulette: do you know who is responsible to setup the symlinks from /sys/class/net/wlan0/devices to /sys/devices/.... ?
<Ubulette> isn't it udev ?
<asac> i found code in udev that tries to follow that symlink
<asac> however its not there ... so udev fails
<asac> i guess its done by the kernel itself in a magic fashion
<Ubulette> yep, probably
<Ubulette> hmm, (xul/ff/nss)-trunk all ftbfsed today
<gnomefreak> asac: did you upload update-manager today?
<Ubulette> hm, we need to ship libnssutil3.so in nss, now
<Ubulette> and more likely, somane it
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have the last 2 changelogs handy for network-manager by chance and last 2 of gnash if you have them, these 2 apps caused me issues the last 2 days and would like to see what changed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-13
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> how are you today? :)
<asac> on my way out :)
<bluekuja> leaving for weekend?
<asac> anything i forgot to do?
<asac> yeah :) ... till tomorrow evening i guess
<bluekuja> asac: just advocating on your TODO
<bluekuja> I guess
<asac> right
<bluekuja> asac: sea, mountain?
<asac> gf ;)
<bluekuja> oh, better one than
<bluekuja> *then
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: if you need the link again I'm here
<asac> i will try to do the advocation tomorrow.
<bluekuja> ok :)
<bluekuja> let me know when you're back tomorrow
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> and ...have fun :)
<bluekuja> you need some relax
<asac> u2
<bluekuja> thanks mate :)
<JenFraggle> where would my folder containing my thunderbird profile be?  I want to back it up but can't find it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-14
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> bluekuja, do you maintain exaile ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: hey :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette: nope, I did a merge of it
<bluekuja> I guess
<Ubulette> bug 123409
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123409 in exaile "[exaile/gutsy]  crash in lib gtkembedmoz" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123409
<Ubulette> I've reported that a long time ago and provided a fix
<Ubulette> I've just added a patch too
<Ubulette> as people are still complaining it's not fixed
<bluekuja> Ubulette: where did you get that patch?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: is it fixed upstream?
<Ubulette> I did it. no idea for upstream
<bluekuja> why suggests for
<bluekuja> MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox exaile
<Ubulette> read the comments
<Ubulette> #10
<Ubulette> it could be a bug in python but at least, it's a workaround for exaile
<bluekuja> Ubulette: why you added only +export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox then?
<bluekuja> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/firefox was already in?
<bluekuja> and here you say setting both LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox *and* MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox before starting python fixed it.
<bluekuja> also the fix is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9678100/gutsy_information_crash.patch
<bluekuja> for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/exaile/+bug/136202
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136202 in exaile "Segmentation fault when clicked on Artist tab on Information page" [High,Fix committed] 
<Ubulette> well, before, there was a script in debian/rules adding LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox, I've added MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME in there. I just apt-get source exaile and re-added MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME in the (new) startup script
<bluekuja> Ubulette: so it got added
<bluekuja> by debian then
<bluekuja> or by upstream
<Ubulette> so why did I get a dozen of bugmail for that today ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: in fact it fixes two bugs
<bluekuja> Ubulette: so the working patch is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9678100/gutsy_information_crash.patch
<Ubulette> ok, feel free to ignore/redo my patch, as long as the problem is fixed for everyone
<bluekuja> Ubulette: but in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/exaile/+bug/136202
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136202 in exaile "Segmentation fault when clicked on Artist tab on Information page" [High,Fix committed] 
<bluekuja> that patch seems to not work
<bluekuja> or causes a crash
<bluekuja> check #7 or #8
<Ubulette> for me, the crash is gone since I've added MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to the existing LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Ubulette> but I'm no longer using exaile as it seemed unmaintained for too long
<Ubulette> so I no longer really care. I just hate to see users still complaining about that
<bluekuja> Ubulette: tomorrow is the last day to have things accepted
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I gonna talk with scottk about that
<bluekuja> Ubulette: so we can at least fix #123409
<bluekuja> Ubulette: other bugs
<bluekuja> seems to be still having problems
<bluekuja> and users keep reporting crashes
<Ubulette> I dont see the fix in gutsy
<bluekuja> Ubulette: huh?
<Ubulette> it will be fixed in the next version (upstream)
<bluekuja> Ubulette: yeah, but we cant have it for gutsy then
<Ubulette> why ? just apply my patch (v2)
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I mean we cant have new upstream release
<bluekuja> for gutsy
<Ubulette> i know
<bluekuja> but the fix yes
<bluekuja> Ubulette: can you point me to the right patch?
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9979811/fix_crash_in_gtkembedmoz_bug123409.patch
<bluekuja> Ubulette: this one looks better
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: arent you a motu?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: yeah, of course
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: why are you not pushing your own packages?
<bluekuja> huh?like?
<gnomefreak> ximp3 is sitting in revu
<bluekuja> I should archive that
<gnomefreak> thought you would have pushed it to repos
<bluekuja> it's already in
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: yeah it is
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> care to push iceape?
<gnomefreak> :)
<bluekuja> It has been uploaded already
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: is it NEW?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: no its an update
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: does it fix any bug?
<bluekuja> currently only important bug fixes
<bluekuja> are accepted
<gnomefreak> ah hold on i cant remmeber ill check
<bluekuja> ok
<Ubulette> damn, xul no longer builds with nss.head
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: fixes bug 145073
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145073 in iceape "[Gutsy]  Installing iceape suggests that you install iceape-calendar" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145073
<gnomefreak> we havent built calendar since weve had it and that was left over
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: mmm...it seems to be not critical
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: does it preclude the app to start?
<bluekuja> or anything else like that?
<gnomefreak> its not
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> its been waiting since sept. 22
<gnomefreak> than i finally built it for revu just changed time and date
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: darn, you should have pinged me
<gnomefreak> it can wait, i didnt know universe went to freeze before final freeze
<gnomefreak> i pinged asac a bunch of times
<gnomefreak> he never got to it
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: currently tomorrow is the end-line
<bluekuja> also for univese
<bluekuja> *universe
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<bluekuja> and I dont see any release-manager
<bluekuja> around
<bluekuja> so I cannot have it accepted
<bluekuja> we have another critical bug
<bluekuja> for exaile
<bluekuja> Ubulette reported me
<gnomefreak> thats fine i can let it sit it just pissed me off that its still there
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: I know :/
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: just pinging me would have fixed it
<gnomefreak> i had built and uploaded nspluginwrapper fix too but noone uploiaded it and someone took my fix
<gnomefreak> not helpful when trying to go for motu
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: I know, just let me know when you have something ready
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<bluekuja> I'm pinging a release manager
<bluekuja> let's see
<bluekuja> if he's available
<bluekuja> it's sunday, damn
<bluekuja> Riddell: if you'll be around, ping me please
<gnomefreak> noone is around on sundays
<gnomefreak> :) i shouldnt be here either
<bluekuja> yeah^^
<bluekuja> Ubulette: pushed ;)
<bluekuja> leaving now, gnight
<Ubulette> thx (on behalf of users)
<Ubulette> bluekuja, can I update the case ?
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-06
<rzr> debian a que faire de non-free :)
<fta> nss n'est pas non-free, pas de branding la dedans. mais ca ne les a pas empeché de tout changer
<rzr> fta: anyway do you think its safe that this system relies on closedsource software ?
<fta> you mean what ? java ? ff ?
<fta> ff is not closed source
<rzr> sun jvm
<fta> i hate java, free or not, but i don't see how they could do that without it
<fta> and i doubt they'll do an open sourced multi-platform plugin
<rzr> well when i'll be president i'll wont make my country in hands of computers firms :)
<fta> lol
<rzr> asac: how is the "online signing" part done in germany ?
<asac> rzr: java ... client cert
<fta> same as in france then
<asac> hi
<asac> debian bug 468954
<ubottu> Debian bug 468954 in enigmail "enigmail: icedove does not detect upgrade to compatible version" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/468954
<armin76> asac bug 422399
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 422399 could not be found
<armin76> err
<armin76> mozilla bug 422399
<armin76> *g*
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422399 in Spelling checker "should be able to use Linux system spell checker (like Enchant)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422399
<asac> yeah nobody knows what that means ,)
<sebner> asac: Got a second for me? Discovered something strange
<sebner> asac: pulseaudio related ^^
<sebner> nm-rocker: alter ego?
<armin76> lol
<sebner> asac: ha! I see you are active. when you got time please answer :)
<asac> sebner: eafter lunch (now)
<sebner> asac: so now or later? ^^
<asac> later
<sebner> asac: ah, kk. just ping me. thx
<sebner> asac: is later now? ^^ // just want to make sure you don't forget me :P
<asac> sebner: go ahead and just ask ;)
<sebner> asac: ha! pulseaudio is now default (intrepid I mean)?
<gnomefreak> im only here for a minute, ended up in hospital saturday for phnomia(sp) getting ready to go for another test
<gnomefreak> sebner: only in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> maybe Xubuntu i dont remember
<sebner> gnomefreak: as I said -> intrepid
<sebner> gnomefreak: ah, for me intrepid = ubuntu = gnome :P
<gnomefreak> sebner: ;)
<sebner> never heard about xubuntu or kubuntu :P
<asac> sebner: dud you ask anything? ;)
<RainCT> Hi
<sebner> asac: bah -.- .. sure :P scroll back
<RainCT> Is anyone here going to Mozilla Camp Europe?
<gnomefreak> ok way too much email to do atm. i will hopfully be back later today or tomorrow
<asac> sebner: the pulseaudio question?
<sebner> asac: yep
<asac> dont see anything (maybe i had reconnect)
<sebner> oh
<asac> sebner: pulseaudio is default yes ;)
<asac> but why do o need some time ;)
<asac> (to answer that)
<sebner> asac: because I have further questions about that :P
<sebner> asac: I built a new pc for my family and installed ubuntu 8.10
<sebner> the sound was pretty not loud so I edited modprod./alsa-base so he chooses the correct driver and everything is ok but I discovered that it uses alsa by default
<asac> sebner: what uses alsa? flash?
<sebner> asac: everything
<sebner> I think
<asac> sebner: i doubt it ;)
<sebner> asac: at least flash does.
<asac> sebner: gstreamer stuff definitly should use pulse by default
<asac> sebner: start gstreamer-properties to configure which backend gstreamer uses
<asac> sebner: flash never had native pulseaudio support and wont have that in flash 10
<asac> sebner: so yes it uses alsa ... but alsa uses a pulseaudio plugin again ;)
<asac> if you fiddled with your alsa setup that might not be true anymore
<sebner> asac: ah, yes it's working. but I got interested because a game (frozen-bubble) dies on startup because of pulseaudio issue
<asac> but in general the idea is to support legacy apps (e.g. those that use alsa directly) by sending it through pulse by alsaplugin
<asac> sebner: i think not all variants of alsa usage are supported
<asac> e.g. the one flash 9 used wasnt and still isnt supported
<asac> (i think its async alsa thats not working, while sync alsa does)
<sebner> asac: my parents pc has this problem: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/274577   , me not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274577 in pulseaudio "Various programs fail to start with Assertion 's' failed at pulse/stream.c:971, function pa_stream_drain(). Aborting." [Medium,Incomplete]
<asac> sebner: i think you should raise general pulseaudio issues in -devel and ping TheMuso about them
<sebner> asac: ah ,k. just thougth you maybe know something about it (because you already helped me a lot with pulseaudio stuff) ;)
<sebner> asac: ubuntuforums say that deleting .pulse may help O_o
<asac> hehe
<sebner> asac: what should I think about such a fix O_o
<asac> not sure ;)
<sebner> asac: anyway. thx for you help, my nm and pulseaudio hero :)
<asac> haha :-P
<asac> welcome
<fta> debian bug 415358
<ubottu> Debian bug 415358 in fontconfig-config "Selection of debconf is not memorized" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/415358
<Lns> Can anyone tell me how to get the patch proposed in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455829 into Ubuntu repositories?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 455829 in NSPR "Please use /dev/urandom instead of /dev/random on Linux" [Normal,Assigned]
<Lns> What will it take to get this pushed? It's a huge issue with Ubuntu LTSP setups
<fta> Lns, we could take it in nspr, but it's a bit late in this cycle.. and we have the de-sonamization still under discussion blocking both nspr and nss
<fta> asac, ^^
 * Lns is trying to decipher fta's statement
<fta> a/ possible but a bit late for intrepid
<Lns> heh
<Lns> late for intrepid?
<Lns> I didn't know Intrepid was even out
<fta> b/ nspr and nss are stuck because we need to decide something unrelated
<fta> Lns, it's not, but it's late to introduce a patch that could potentially break several packages
<Lns> I'm hoping to get it into Hardy, actually...this affects the launching of Firefox for LTSP users.
<fta> hm, hardy is even worse.
<fta> do you have a bug in LP for that?
<fta> anyway, asac is your man
<Lns> fta: i do, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/269188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269188 in firefox "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Lns> asac: remember me? :)
<Lns> I hate to be a whiner but I'm *really* not liking this whole "its too late for version X" in Ubuntu. Hardy is supposed to be supported for a long time, why can't we get critical bugs pushed in?
<Lns> It seems so backwards to support bug-filled software
<fta> for the records, i don't like this "too late" thing either
<Lns> I don't want to be part of the problem by just complaining...I want to know what we can do as a community to get this process changed so we *can* get bugfixes in.
<Wulfie> what is the apt repository for the versions of lightning that you folks made?
<bdmurray> asac: any ideas about bug 277063?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<fta> asac, [reed]: damned dates are going backward: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/summary
<fta> -firefox-3.1 (3.1~b1~hg20081002r20075+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +firefox-3.1 (3.1~b1~hg20080928r20090+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> not good
<[reed]> fta: hah
<fta> good, someone committed on top
<fta> jdstrand, thanks :)
<jdstrand> fta: thank you for all the hard work!
<jdstrand> :)
<asac> hmm ... code/bzr down?
<fta> was not a short while ago
<asac> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/trunk/
<asac> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<asac> ssh appears to be down on bazaar.launchpad.net :(
<fta> yep; confirmed
<fta> bazaar.launchpad.net down from 22:00 UTC for up to 4 hours
<asac> sight
<asac> sigh ;)
<directhex> is all Xb-Npp-MimeType stuff checked whenever the browser spawns the plugin finder, or is there some process where all packages' pluginability is collated and that cached version is used for reference by the plugin finder?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-07
<asac> directhex: we have a db that i regularly update based on the plugin headers in control
<asac> so you wont see the result instantly
<directhex> asac, okay, that's fine, just wanted to be sure
<directhex> asac, it sounds like there's indeed no xulrunner-addons in debian :/
<asac> bdmurray: could you please build libnl locally and then run src/nl-route-dump to get more info about your routes for bug #277063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<asac> bdmurray: i assumet hat apt-get source libnl* and then debuild -b should be good enough to give you that dump binary
<fta> [reed], blocking1.9.1-, wanted1.9.1+, what does that mean? not before at least 1.9.2 ?
<[reed]> means it's not blocking the release of 1.9.1, but it's wanted
<[reed]> so it may yet be fixed
<fta> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-08
<IntuitiveNipple> I need some assistance packaging a plug-in - two aspects: 1) existing package has no XPI so I've got sort that, and 2) how to correctly configure the package since it builds and installs binaries?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: usually a  good thing is to build a .xpi
<asac> and then let the "xpi.mk" take care of the rest
<asac> most build systems should be able to produce such a xpi ... which should be good enough as an intermediate step
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: I was trying to figure that bit out. I'm working on bug #146324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146324 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FreeWRL VRML/X3D Browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146324
<IntuitiveNipple> Am I correct in thinking that the basics for getting the binaries into the correct locations is covered here: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Bundles
<gnomefreak> im feeling alot better but dr=octor would like to keep me one more night to see if i have anymore problems (he said "just in case")
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: no. a bundle is something different
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: only thing you need to take care of is making a proper .xpi out of it
<asac_> the rest will be done by xpi.mk
<asac_> (no need for you to think about where and how to install that in the filesystem)
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: if you ask whether a xpi has that structure, then yes. but usually build systems of extensions that have binary components already do that
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: OK, really? The current package does the regular debian installation thing but I've tried to use the CDBS xpi options to replace the paths it had hard-coded in debian/rules for shared-library locations and sym-links
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: look at upstream source. if that has a build system which can produce .xpi ... dump the packaging and do it the _modern_ way
<asac_> you can do it the old way, but thats discouraged :)
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: The upstream way is the 'old' way unfortunately, I'm replacing that with the wiki template XPI method, hence why I'm asking questions because bringing the two together is rather confusing
<asac_> IntuitiveNipple: the upstream way is the old way?
<asac_> if upstream is debian, then thats not upstream :)
<asac_> but the debian way :-P
<IntuitiveNipple> no, upstream is the developers of the extension; they added debian packaging in 2006
<IntuitiveNipple> so basically I just need an install.rdf then
<IntuitiveNipple> The package is a standalone VRML/X3D browser, with mozilla plugin interface. There's no visible 'extension' as such, in terms of chrome, etc.
<asac_> oh you are not talking about an extension
<IntuitiveNipple> No, its 100% plug-in, but the report asked for a XPI package. I discovered the bug-report last night whilst looking for a decent VRML plug-in, and thought I'd try and get it sorted out while I'm at it
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: plugin != extension
<asac> if its a plugin then you dont need to do this xpi thing
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm. I did wonder, but I went by what Saša Bodiroža said in the report
<gnomefreak> asac: what are the chances of Mozilla adding support for import/export of junk settings. I will file bug for tbird 3 if you think it is at all possible
<asac> gnomefreak: what import/export format?
<asac> just from and to tbird?
<gnomefreak> any or a common one say in .csv (or whatever contact format. tbird,seamonkey, ect..
<asac> gnomefreak: search bugzilla and if you are its not yet there file a wishlist bug
<asac> gnomefreak: also file a bug in LP and link it to the wishlist bug ;)
<gnomefreak> this way i can export it and inport it for when a reinstall or whatever
<gnomefreak> asac: will do ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Is there a standard template for installing plug-ins so they are available to all mozilla browsers, and/or alternatives ?
<gnomefreak> IIRC plugins are packaged as debian packages like any other normal package
<gnomefreak> example enigmail
<gnomefreak> if nonfree something like flashplugin set up
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: you can look at ubufox maybe to give you an idea
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: yeah, I was thinking of the flash example, because regardless of free/non-free, the linkages are going to be the same.
<IntuitiveNipple> As there was the XPI template, I was wondering if there was similar for a package, maybe a CDBS module
<gnomefreak> the problem with flash is it uses a script to grab the tarball (flash names thier tarballs for each release the same. so we have to change the md5sum of tarball or you get install failed
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: no plugins that i know of use XPI
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, but the install-location / sym-links part will be the same for all 'well-behaved' plug-ins
<gnomefreak> this has got to suck :(  "openoffice.org-evolution: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1:2.4.1-9ubuntu2)"
<gnomefreak> i use 3.0
<IntuitiveNipple> Mozilla recommend 'Bundles' and give examples for plugins
<gnomefreak> yay 3.1 updates ;)
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<asac> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/275410 ... could you include that fix and give credits to slangasek in changelog?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275410 in firefox-3.0 "firefox wrapper script breaks sensible-browser, gnome-www-browser, and firefox-3.0" [High,Triaged]
<asac> fta: nm ... done
<lfaraone> Hey, is there any chance of getting xulrunner 1.9 in the repos?
<lfaraone> I have a package that requires that to function.
<james_w> lfaraone: xulrunner 1.9 is in the repos
<james_w> it's just called xulrunner-1.9, and doesn't build python-xpcom, which is the package you need to be >= 1.9
<lfaraone> james_w: I'm asking upstream if their package can make do with 1.8, if not...
<james_w> the python-xpcom stuff is now shipped in the xulrunner-1.9 package, but isn't in the standard python path, so you may be able to get it work that way
<lfaraone> james_w: yeah, they _need_ xpcom to be >1.9
<lfaraone> james_w: So, where exactly is it?
<james_w> where is what?
<lfaraone> james_w: wait, doesn't firefox3 require 1.9?
<lfaraone> james_w: I mean where in the system is python-xpcom 1.9 located, since it's not in PYTHONPATH.
<james_w> dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9 | grep xpcom
<james_w> assuming you are on Intrepid
<lfaraone> james_w: I'm not.
<james_w> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/libpyxpcom.so
<james_w> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/libxpcom.so
<james_w> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/python/xpcom
<james_w> ...
<james_w> In [1]: import sys
<james_w> In [2]: sys.path.append("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/python/")
<james_w> In [3]: import xpcom
<james_w> though I don't know if python-xpcom is co-installable with xulrunner-1.9. That could cause some problems
<asac> fta: i have found a bug :)
<asac> --- mozilla.orig/browser/branding/unofficial/content/jar.mn
<asac> +++ mozilla/browser/branding/unofficial/content/jar.mn
<asac> @@ -1,7 +1,7 @@
<asac> -browser.jar:
<asac> +browser-browser.jar:
<asac> shouldnt that be browser-branding.jar ?
<fta2> asac, indeed, yes. strange it worked anyway
<fta2> asac, insn't NAME="${NAME%%-3.0}" a bashism ?
<bdmurray> asac: I've updated bug 277063, do you need anything more?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<fta2> asac, ff3.0 #359 is not mergable in the 3.1 branches
<asac> fta2: how comes?
<fta2> is assumes the final APPNAME is firefox
<fta2> it
<asac> fta2: right. isnt our APPNAME firefox-3.1?
<fta2> it is
<asac> fta2: also the commit didnt introduce that ... the part you are complaining about was there before
<asac> fta2: if its firefox-3.1 then all should be fine imo
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55312/
<asac> ok stupid me
<fta2> i have an easy fix the 2 hardcoded -3.0 but line 30 is not good
<asac> didnt look carefully ... and looked at 362 ;)
<fta2> this whole patch will not work in 3.1, i'll think about it later today
<asac> fta2: cant we sed the fallback APPNAME?
<asac> e.g. if META_EXISTS use the versioned one ... otherwise the unversioned one?
<fta2> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941495
<asac> fta: cool. people already adapt the "managed" mode ;)
<asac> most likely without a clue on what they are doing there :(
<sebner> asac: hmm? hmm? hmm?
<asac> sebner: whats up?
<sebner> asac: managed mode? *confused*
<asac> sebner: read README.Debian
<asac> of network-manager
<asac> or the email to ubuntu-devel i sent yesterday ;)
<sebner> asac: I just read something about ifupdown but my english isn't that perfect and I was lazy reading to end ^^
<asac> sebner: then try README.Debian for the short version
<asac> :-P
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> asac: also not that short ^^
<asac> sebner: managed - managed by NM ... unmanaged - unmanaged by NM
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: how, the ultra short explanation :D thx :P
<sebner> asac: everytime dmks builds something (now nvidia) nm-applet disconnects and reconnts O_o
<asac> sebner: most likely a driver issue. wireless?
<sebner> asac: unfortunately
<asac> sebner: use your phone
<asac> :-P
<asac> those drivers appear to be much better than what we will ever achieve for wireless
<sebner> asac: well, intel wlan is well supported ;)
<asac> one might think
<asac> but it isnt
<sebner> because?
<asac> my opinion is that intel only gets worse
<asac> intel had its up when ipw3945 was nwe
<asac> since then things break more and more
<sebner> asac: this is my wlan card so I'm fine :P
<asac> because? ask intel, why they dont manage to fix their drivers over years
<asac> sebner: no. ip3945 is the old driver
<sebner> asac: iw
<asac> the new is iwl3 and iwl4xxxx
<asac> those are buggy as hell still
<asac> and dont even support proper WPA-EAP
 * sebner uses wep xD
<asac> in hardy iwl3945 is pure luck to actually get a connection for some chipset revision
<asac> s
 * sebner never had problems
<asac> lucky you
 * sebner bought a laptop with intel wlan because my old laptop had a broadcom card -.-
<asac> i saw plenty of folks with iwl3945 and hardy that couldnt connect at public places
<asac> (at home usually works)
 * sebner is only at home
 * sebner has no RL just VL :D
<asac> that explains it ;)
<sebner> but what's the difference between home wlan and public wlan?
<asac> more APs on the same essid is a big thing
<asac> also much more noise and more devices that want to connect to your AP
<asac> all that causing flakiness
<sebner> I see
<sebner> asac: you are always talking about intel und hardy problems. what's with intrepid?
<asac> i think its better, but WPA-EAP is broken now
<asac> i mean completely broken ;)
<asac> e.g. real basic stuff like open and WPA-PSK works better (not sure whats up to WEP), while normal stuff like WPA-EAP which is used in companies and universities is broken
<sebner> pff, who uses wpa-eap :P  I just knew wep, wpa, wap-psk and wpa2 ^^
<asac> sebner: most important is universities ... appear to have a bunch of them
<asac> together with "hidden" ESSID ... which doesnt make things better for intel
<sebner> grr
<asac> i think business is important too. its just that not many use ubuntu in companies
<asac> and so the noise is much lower
<asac> which doesnt mean its less important
<sebner> asac: I always thought intel is Opensource fiendly and "good" at it
<asac> if someone goes to his boss and wants to convince him to use more ubuntu
<asac> we should support him that his thinkpad just works for his boss ;)
<sebner> thinkbad ^^
<asac> sebner: well. i dont say they are not opensource friendly. but still there are details about their chips that only they know and nobody else can fix
<sebner> asac: and they don't fix or they f*** the driver up?
<asac> sebner: they have different priorities ... add features and dont fix the most basic bugs ;)
<asac> but thats an unqualified opinion
<sebner> ^^
<asac> i have no clue whats going on and why the iwl drivers still dont work
<sebner> I trust you more than anybody else ;)
<asac> but i am sure its a problem on intel side ;)
<asac> priorities, incentives, customers that want other things fixed first
<asac> and so on :-D
<sebner> asac: so, what's now a good wlancardcompany? Apparently not intel and .. broadcom xD xD xD
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> thats why i said: better skip wireless and go for 3g instead
<sebner> I have 16mbit flat at home. f*ck 3g :P
<asac> sebner: err. phone
<asac> sebner: some phones can do wifi
<asac> and then you can use your phone as a tunnel ;)
<sebner> asac: I'm even happy to have wlan (I'm really a non-geek with such stuff). but I'll maybe buy an ipod touch with wlan :P
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941714
<asac> sebner: i think ipod is probably the only phone thing that isnt really ubuntu friendly ;)
<asac> err i ment iphone
<sebner> asac: that's true and touch also not. but I want one *gg*. ubuntu wiki says how to break that stuff ^^
<sebner> asac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<fta> hm, gimp now depends on webkit
<fta> Firefox 3 HugDay ??
<fta> asac, firefox.sh now has inconsistent coding style.. such as `cmd` vs $()
<asac> fta: is there a hugday?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55388/
<asac> wh ois dereck? e.g. what nick is he using?
<fta> how would i know ?
<armin76> bumb
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~dereck
<armin76> i think its awsoonn
<armin76> !seen aswoonn
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<armin76> bah
<armin76> err
<armin76> awsoonn
<fta> IRC:  	Awsoonn  on network irc.freenode.net
<armin76> read fail
<asac> ok i updated the hug day page
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081009
<fta> asac, how come at least you were not aware of this??
<asac> fta: most likely the guy organizing this, is from the community and maybe to new to know that there are some packages where individuals alone care a lot about
<asac> individuals (e.g. small teams, not like motu :))
<asac> i dont care. at least i got to know about it ;)
<asac> bdmurray: how comes that we dont know about firefox 3 hugday ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> :-P
<asac> obviously i dont read enough mails ;)
<asac> hmm ... i dont have the initial mail
<asac> only the reply on -discuss
<fta> asac, do you want it ?
<asac> fta: no its fine. i answered to the mail i had on -discuss with the info i wanted to get out
<asac> thanks
<fta> google chrome is having a new implementation of SafeBrowsing smoother on IO with sqlite
<crimsun> asac: do we want Adobe Flash 10 RC (latest) in 8.10?  I can create a bzr branch of my changes.
<crimsun> there's an existing FF exception request IIRC.
<fta> i really think we should, the current one is almost unusable
<fta> the RC is far bette
<fta> r
<crimsun> the only thing we need now is to upload a newer flashplugin-nonfree; \sh has already fixed ia32-libs.
<crimsun> (and it was, like I said before, a missing libgnutls26)
<asac> crimsun: we want latest flash in 8.10 yes.
<asac> crimsun: can you do the upload (but please do a quick test ;))
<asac> ?
<crimsun> asac: I can only ask; remember that I'm no longer -dev.
<asac> oh ... thought just  not core-dev
<crimsun> and it does work on amd64; I'm using it right now.
<fta> i had a branch but no history
<asac> crimsun: cool.
<asac> crimsun: if you have the branch ready, fta can also sponsor it :)
<crimsun> does it need a FF exception, or does it fall under this team?
<asac> i take the risk in case people complain about that
<asac> crimsun: i am quite sure we had a ffe for that and even if not it belongs here so is covered by the delegation they gave to us
<asac> crimsun: as i said. I take all the risk. not updating flash isnt a viable option :) and the risk is low ;)
<crimsun> ok, then I'll trawl the bugs and create a bzr branch for it.
<asac> crimsun: yeah. you can also open a quick FFe bug and i grant the exception there (then its clear that its my fault when someone complained :))
<asac> crimsun: bug 257403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257403 in flashplugin-nonfree "[Intrepid] FFe request for Flash 10 RC2 (10.0.12.10)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257403
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55406/
<crimsun> asac: yes, I just changed the status of it.
<asac> crimsun: good. i added another comment repeating the ffe for latest flash
<asac> fta: ok so you tested it on 32bit?
<asac> (tested the final adobe bits i mean)
<fta> sure, i've been using it since Sep 27
<asac> cool
 * asac  eagerly waits to get the update through the normal archive ;)
 * asac can then take a look how messy nspluginwrapper still is 
<fta> crimsun, did you add something else ? or was it just a bump like mine?
<crimsun> asac: RC 2 works ok without any additional changes to intrepid's current nspluginwrapper
<crimsun> fta: I modified debian/control as well; we're now conflicting with libflashsupport
<asac> crimsun: right. but nspluginwrapper has stilla  bunch of issues and even crashes/stale locks for windowless plugins
<asac> but at least upstream nspluginwrapper dev reappeared from MIA ;) ... maybe a bit late, but better than nothing
<crimsun> asac: right, I saw the patch(es) on upstream's mailing list
<asac> crimsun: oh you subscribed to the new mailing list ... cool
<fta> crimsun, how come you're no longer -dev?
<asac> but good to know that the whole instability we had didnt come from nspluginwrapper alone ;)
<crimsun> fta: timing (mainly, moving, new job, other constraints).  I allowed them to expire.
<fta> crimsun, oh, ok i see.
<asac> crimsun: do you still do alsa work or did you have to take back on that too?
<fta> crimsun, if you don't mind, i'd like to do this flash upgrade.
<crimsun> asac: I still do work with Luke, but I no longer commit.  So, not so much has changed.
<crimsun> fta: ok, then I'll just post the debdiff against the current intrepid source to the bug.
<fta> ok
<fta> crimsun, so you want a sponsor then?
<asac> I think crimsun did all the ground work so get him the credits for the greatest and latest beta fflash work ;)
<asac> :)
<asac> (or the latest and grewat beta crash work :))
<fta> ok, i don't really mind
<crimsun> fta: err, whatever you want to do.  I'm simply providing it as a reference.  The only really important thing to me is that the Conflicts and Recommends be adjusted in debian/control.
<asac> i think everybody just wants this in :)
<asac> Strongest-Conflict-Event: libflashsupport :-P
<asac> err
<asac> Strongest-Conflict-Ever: libflashsupport :-P
<asac> but well. ogra couldnt tell me if he still needs libflashsupport for his ltsp thing
<crimsun> he shouldn't; we talked about it briefly a couple months ago
<asac> ah cool
<crimsun> alsa-plugins completely obsoletes libflashsupport
<asac> i hoped that going through pulse should be enough
<asac> to get networked sound
<asac> yeah thats definitly one of the good news for intrepid
<crimsun> Luke has 1 more additional patch to push for pulseaudio that doesn't attempt to start pulseaudio while the gdm login sound is playing
<crimsun> err, sorry, not gdm login sound but session login sound
<fta> asac, reading that bug, people using my ppa have issues with nss/nspr (the soname thing), you really should decide..
<asac> fta: yeah. i think the decision happened automatically. i have to put the shame hat on and say that its too late for that unfortunately
<asac> fta: we have to do a proper transition right at the beginning of jaunty
<asac> and let the synching/merging do the archive rebuild for us :)
<fta> so I will revert everything in my ppa :P
<asac> fta: yeah. please dont uncommit
<asac> revert
<asac> i want to resurrect that right after release
<fta> of course not
<asac> fta: are the .head/.dev branches again in line with our general procedure?
<asac> e.g. can we do one more .head -> .dev merge for final intrepid? (after you reverted the soname stuff of course)?
<fta> i think it's in sync, i'll check after the revert
<crimsun> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18346512/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.12.10ubuntu1.debdiff
<fta> crimsun, reading..
<fta> good, i'll sponsor it
<crimsun> fta: thanks
<fta> done
<asac> fta: thanks!
<fta> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.12.10ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<fta> asac, http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/firefox-3-hug-day-tomorrow.html
<fta> http://formatwarcentral.com/index.php/2008/10/08/disney-goes-eula-crazy-on-sleeping-beauty-blu-ray/
<asac> fta: cool the handbook made it on a blog ;)
<asac> great marketing
 * asac hugs himself ;)
<asac> and great intelligence :)
<fta> lol
 * asac hugs fta 
 * fta hugs back
<asac> next step: make the handbook accurate ;)
<asac> from what i see it refers to a not-existing bugzilla account :/
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941865
<asac> yeah thats a known compiz bug
<asac> i will bug mvo about it
<asac> hmm he is (wisely) offline
<fta> for me, F11 != View / Full screen, this is annoying
<bdmurray> asac: I'd thought dereck would have notified you
<asac> bdmurray: well. not directly. maybe he just wasnt aware how much i suck at email :)
<asac> bdmurray: so all fine. anyway. if you need info for tomorrow on the triagershandbook for example, dont hesitate to ask :)
<asac> i will try to remebmer to look in -bugs tomorrow
<asac> but often hug days run rather silently, with people just grabbing thigns from wiki
<bdmurray> okay, great if I have any questions I'll ping you
<bdmurray> any news on the n-m bug?
<asac> bdmurray: yes. its fixed most likely
<asac> i am waiting for the commit to sink into our bzr mirror ;)
<asac> so tomorrow you probably could verify if its really gone
<bdmurray> ah, great!
<asac> bdmurray: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/NetworkManager/trunk/src/?view=log
<asac> 4156/7
<bdmurray> was there an upstream bug or was it just irc communication?
<asac> are the commits from what i can tell
<asac> bdmurray: just irc
<asac> bdmurray: someone showed up who had debugged that in #nm
<asac> and dan williams nailed it down with his info
<asac> so quite fortunate :)
<asac> bdmurray: it was randomness due to access of freed/uninitialized memory
<asac> so the behaviour should have been at least a bit random ... though the chances for a positive outcome often are really low for this kind of bugs :)
<asac> today is a good day: keyfile plugin fixed, routing bug fixed ;)
<asac> dns list bug fix in applet :)
<bdmurray> great!
<fta> asac, why was that firefox.sh.in patch needed in the 1st place? i thought we had all the necessary links
<fta> http://blog.karlt.net/2008/10/font-selection-for-web-fonts-on-linux.html
<asac> fta: no :) ... it didnt serve arbitrary lknks
<asac> e.g. x-www-browser, sensible-browser
<asac> like what the bug said
<fta> ok, but then, that name=$(name%%-3.0) is wrong
<asac> fta: what is the problem we are getting from that?
<asac> that a link x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/firefox would be run as firefox-3.0?
<asac> fta: cool you fixed browser-branding.
<fta> name=$(name%%-3.0) just drops -3.0 from the name, so if i merge that, it will drop -3.1, then it will fail
<fta> providing we have the necessary links, there's no need to drop this even for 3.0
<asac> hmm
<asac> well. the idea is that firefox gets started with firefox if the link points to the unversioned thing
<asac> its a requirement to fix the "restart" patch for real
<fta> yes
<asac> and also the system gconf integration patch
<asac> at best it could also rely on what was $0
<asac> but maybe i am just confused here :)
<fta> fg
<fta> oops
<asac> where is the passphrase ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55439/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-09
<fta> if i drop the sed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/55440/
<fta> the script just need APPNAME to run $LIBDIR/$APPNAME
<asac> fta: /usr/bin/x-www-browser => APPNAME=firefox-3.1
<asac> does x-www-browser link to firefox-3.1?
<asac> does it work if it links to firefox?
<asac> fta: can you run the same check with the patch as of now?
<fta> mine, yes
<asac> would like to see the difference ;)
<asac> and file a bug about that :) ... i am sure i will not be able to remember which corner cases were fixed by this ;)
<fta> do you need $0 later on inside firefox ?
<asac> yes thats the whole point of all these changes :)
<asac> i need a good system $0
<asac> which isnt versioned if user runs unversioned link (or link of link etc.)
<asac> well not system $0, but good basename $0 ;)
<asac> i already gave up on the hope that $0 might point to the right ;)
<fta> what should I get with 3.1 ? firefox or firefox-3.1 (ie the Name from application.ini)
<fta> i mean, what do you expect inside ff
<fta> well, i'll have a closer look tomorrow
<fta> i need to reboot, new kernel, new nvidia, new everything..
<fta> i have a bad feeling about this
<fta> as usual, X broke
<asac> :(
<asac> fta: when last rebooted?
<fta> each time there's an update of either the kernel or the nvidia driver, the next reboot / X restart is a nightmare
<asac> yeah. that reminds me, does fglrx exist in intrepid now?
<fta> gasp, the pc speaker is back
<fta> xorg-driver-fglrx | 2:8.532-0ubuntu5 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse Packages
<fta> fglrx-installer | 2:8.532-0ubuntu5 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse Sources
<asac> fta: i mean ... does it work?
<fta> no idea, my ati box is still running hardy
<asac> i didnt try to use that for a while because people said that we might not have a working solution for release
<asac> but that was 4 weeks back
<asac> maybe there was a miracle ;)
<fta> apps/metacity/general/audible_bell has been (re)set
<asac> fta: anything else we need to fix for next upload?
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/firefox-3.0
<asac> looks like the script is the only targetted fix left
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> hmmm
<asac> why is that thing still open?
<asac> fta: there are still a bunch of abrowser transitions things open :(
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<asac> i guess thats me?
<fta> i was done with all mine
<fta> Bug 197786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197786 in prism "Prism apps think I'm offline and no way to change it" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197786
<asac> yeah you can inject the pref ... but that would make NM completely ignored
<asac> most likely we will have a real fix for that in time (i hope)
<asac> the master is bug 191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<fta> i wish i could update prism too
<fta> and push ff3.1
<[reed]> I wish 802.1x worked on 8.10
<[reed]> but nooo
<[reed]> we all have to make sacrifices
<fta> lol
<asac> [reed]: have you tried the module paramter?
<asac> [reed]: does your wired work again?
<[reed]> wired works again
<[reed]> thanks to the new kernel
<[reed]> but still no 802.1x
<asac> ok. thats good news at least ;)
<asac> [reed]: have you tried the module parameter? or didnt i ask you to test that?
<[reed]> you asked me, and it didn't work
<[reed]> but I can try again later
<[reed]> that was two kernels ago
<[reed]> :p
<asac> [reed]: the disable_hw_scan=1 thing?
<asac> ok
<[reed]> asac/fta: seen http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/savannah-hackers-public/2008-10/msg00006.html ? :)
<asac> [reed]: did you write that by yourself? :-P
<asac> [reed]: but anyway. good info there
<asac> [reed]: you should send that to debian too ;)
<fta> "Free software != always secure" :)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942023
<[reed]> asac: yes, I wrote it myself!
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081009  it's moving
<asac> yeah
<asac> strange why they look at 111 New bugs instead of 631 though ;)
<asac>  \o/ -> moving everything to inbox-seen :/
<asac> lets hope that allows me to process mails again :(
<sebner> asac: flashupdate \o/
<gnomefreak> yay i found it ;)
<gnomefreak> sddoes moz-devscripts need mercurial as a depend?
<gnomefreak> asac: s/sddoes/asac does
<gnomefreak> # Error: missing dependencies. Please install mercurial at /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl line 206
<asac> sebner: yeah ... that reminds me that I should try it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: apt-get install hg
<asac> gnomefreak: it should be a recommend
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> as not all features depend on hg
<asac> but in general users should have it installed
<asac> fta: ^^
<gnomefreak> hg == not a package
<sebner> asac:  ^^ like me but no time for now. soon I have my 2nd "perfektionsfahrt" if you know what's that ;)
<asac> damn i changed my password and now i forgot it :(
<asac> cannot install anything right now :(
<sebner> asac: wth O_o
<gnomefreak> thats bad
<asac> so lets hope that this gnome sessions doesnt crash :/
<gnomefreak> wait there are a few password "cracker" packages in repos
<asac> hmm ... maybe i added my ssh key so i can log in as root
<sebner> asac: write a posteit :P
<gnomefreak> asac: hg-buildpackage hg-load-dirs?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> not sure what you mean ;)
<asac> we dont use hg-buildpackage
<asac> we only use it to produce the orig from hg.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> asac: what hg package? there is no "hg" package in repos
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah its simply called "mercurial"
<asac> thought you already looked for that
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> ah ok already installed did that when i got there error
<asac> sebner: when i made my fuehrerschein i didnt have a "perfektionsfahrt" ... only "ueberlandsfahrten"
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> :) error is gone
<asac> cool i can use my virtual box VMs again
<asac> something fixed the vboxdrv for me
<sebner> asac: grrr
<asac> too bad ... but my debian VM doesnst start X anymore :/
<asac> so most likely i have to trash that anyway
<sebner> asac: btw, do you know if there exist a openjdk6-plugin for firefox? Couldn't find one and had to install sun java plugin -.-
<gnomefreak> jdk == devel right?
<gnomefreak> if so i dont remember a plugin for FF to use *jdk
<sebner> gnomefreak: well there is a sun-java6-plugin that's the one for firefox und I couldn't find a openjdk6-plugin (openjdk6 is the opensource java)
<gnomefreak> sebner: im looking in archives there were ~6 that i saw none said "6" and none were a plugin but still running through archives. im assuming you are still using intrepid?
<sebner> gnomefreak: sure ^^
<sebner> gnomefreak: though it's for my parents pc
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm seamonkey-browser i guess that means seamonkey has been separated and now "seamonkey" is a meta
<gnomefreak> sebner: it is Ubuntu? or Winblows?
<sebner> gnomefreak: ubuntu of course ;)
<sebner> maybe it is
<sebner> <gnomefreak> sebner: it is Ubuntu? or Winblows?
<sebner> argh
<sebner> sry
<sebner> icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<gnomefreak> that is not jdk ;)
<sebner> I searching for a firefox web plugin
<sebner> not developing java things ;)
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-jdk is it
<sebner> nope
<sebner> java development kit is for developing java applications
<sebner> the right thing is *-plugin
<sebner> but I want the opensource java ;)
<gnomefreak> sebner: than thats should be good but it should only be pretty much same as sun-java6-plugin
<sebner> yes but as I said there is no openjdk6-plugin ;) but I think it's the icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<gnomefreak> yeah i noticed
<sebner> kk ^^
<sebner> asac_: got your pw?
<gnomefreak> doesnt openjdk-6-jre bring in plugin for web?
<sebner> nope
<gnomefreak> it is the plugin as im seeing
<gnomefreak> or atleast a bit different than the plugin
<sebner> jre is normally for normal java application and it wasn't working here so I installed the sun java plugin which worked
<asac_> fta: you think this is "unsafe":
<asac_>                 for i in /usr/lib/firefox-3.*/.autoreg; do
<asac_>                         touch $i
<asac_>                 done
<asac_> ?
<asac_> in case there is no firefox install that would break, woulnt it?
<gnomefreak> Provides: java-runtime, java2-runtime, java5-runtime, java6-runtime
<gnomefreak> that should work *runtime
<asac_> gnomefreak: its probably in a separate package (e.g. the plugin)
<gnomefreak> asac_: its not unless he uses gcj
<gnomefreak> openjdk-6-jre provides the above
<gnomefreak> not really sure why jave2 is in that or java5 as there are not "free"
<asac_> be assured, i am at least as confused about what is what for java in our repo as you are ;)
<gnomefreak> thats why we have doko and/or the java team
<asac_> to cause confusion ;)?
<gnomefreak> OpenJDK Team <openjdk@lists.launchpad.net>
<asac_> imo they should clean this up :-D
<gnomefreak> to fix the confusion ;)
<asac_> yeah. doko is working hard ... and what he gets from sun isnt always that great ;)
<gnomefreak> that is true
<asac_> but thats just my guess :) ... nothing official
<gnomefreak> java has sucked for years IMHO open java doesnt help
<asac_> well. open java would have helped
<asac_> but it taking so many years, that it doesnt help in the end anymore ;)
<gnomefreak> its still not "open" its restricted as i recall
<asac_> yeah at least parts of it
<gnomefreak> makes no sence unless "parts" is just logo, name
<gnomefreak> sense
<asac_> well ... i think one part is the crypto part
<asac_> that one can be replaced by the bouncycastle free stuff afaik
<gnomefreak> i think you are right however i havent read the license since it was first included
<asac> me neither ... and i dont want to think about that ;)
<asac> have enough bad dreams without that already ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back updates are killing my proc for some reason
<gnomefreak> ill be back she wants breakfast and coffee before she leaves
<sebner> so foks
<sebner> folks
<sebner> wish me luck
<sebner> bye bye
<asac> sebner: toi toi toi
<persia> Hello.  Someone pointed at the Fennec announcement to me today.  I seem to remember seeing that string in some mozilla packaging stuff when I was looking at the common scripts with fta.
<persia> Is the packaging preparation already underway, or is assistance required?  (Jaunty goal)
<gnomefreak> any good guide on quilt?
<persia> gnomefreak, What are you trying to do?
<persia> gnomefreak, I usually just follow the recipe at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems for basic stuff.  If you need to do things like insert a patch in the middle of the stack or something, it's a bit more complicated.
<fta2> persia, i have a branch for fennec since 0.3 (it's at 0.8+ now) but it needs my build-system patch in xulrunner-1.9, that's why i didn't push it to intrepid
<persia> fta2, OK.  I won't try to recruit someone to chase it and come here for integration then.  Thanks for the confirmation.
<fta2> persia, no assistance required required for the packaging, and i guess for jaunty, it's just a matter of pushing it
<fta2> persia, is fennec needed for ubuntu ? or just ubuntu mobile ?
<persia> fta2, Dunno yet.  Currently Ubuntu Mobile uses midbrowser, but some people would like to change.  A couple of the mobile developers were all excited about today's press release, so I figured I'd stop by and ask.
<fta2> (my package needs /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.*/sdk/build-system.tar.gz from xulrunner-1.9-dev)
<persia> I wouldn't think that Ubuntu Desktop would want it, just because their target devices can usually run full firefox.
<fta2> persia, ok, i will start to publish previews in ppa then, so people interested could give it a try.
<persia> I suspect Ubuntu MID will probably want Minimo or MicroB.
<persia> fta2, Don't rush on my account, although if you've previews available, I'm sure you'll have some users.
<persia> I heard a couple complaints about usability (like URL bar and scrolling), so it may make sense to get something to testers early, to help the feedback cycle and get something even more solid for Jaunty.
<gnomefreak> i was just forgetting a command but i found it thanks
<asac> persia: we have a tutorial on how to package fennec
<asac> with xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging
<persia> asac, Thanks.  I'll pass that on.
<asac> persia: fta is the author of that page iirc
<asac> persia: if mobile team wants to package this, you should really line up with mozillateam
<asac> doing this on your own isnt really a great idea IMO :-D
<persia> Absolutely.  That's why I'm here even before there's any decision or discussion on whether to package it :)
<asac> we would certainly be happy to have mobile team members contributing to our packages and would help to improve know-how diffusion i guess
<asac> cool
<persia> I'd much rather coordinate to find out status, and if you guys don't have enough time, try to get you some more resources to help, rather than package it separately.
<asac> yeah. that makes more sense
<asac> most work is probably initial bootstrapping of the packages. but if they are done using our best practices, maintaining them could probably be mostly done by us when bumping ffox and so on
<persia> Right, or if someone is *really* interested, I suppose they'd do best to help you guys, rather than trying to manage it themselves.
<asac> ack
<fta2> asac, it's not with xul 1.9.1, it's with 1.9
<gnomefreak> god i hope i fixed this
<gnomefreak> ill be back while this builds,
<asac> fta2: oh opk
<gnomefreak> sunbird 0 gnomefreak 1 ;)
<gnomefreak> atleast fixed patch
<asac> 0.9 package ready?
<gnomefreak> building
<gnomefreak> but got past the failure
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> if all goes well maybe an hour or so till its done and shortly after it will hit my PPA
<gnomefreak> just wish i could fix my sat. dish so i can watch tv again
<gnomefreak> is there a problem with FF 3.1? its not showing up in preferred apps
<gnomefreak> it just lists firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird wont be ready for a while its a failure now
<gnomefreak> ok fixed the prefered apps just have to use custom command
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 what the hell am i missing? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/551199
<gnomefreak> am i missing a flag in rules?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah it lacks a ptch
<asac> gnomefreak: look in the tbird package
<asac> the patch should be there
<fta2> look at seamonkey-1.1.dev, there's a patch called debian/patches/11_fix_ftbfs_with_fontconfig.patch
<asac> or there ;)
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> please remind me why we use quilt
<gnomefreak> oh yeah because i finally got used to dpatch than we switch to quilt
 * gnomefreak crosses fingers and goes outside
<gnomefreak> ok damnit i did everything right and its failing after applying the new patch
<fta2> imho, quilt is much better, cleaner, faster
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 http://pastebin.mozilla.org/551239 would trailing whitespace in configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure.patch cause this failure?
<gnomefreak> fta2: dont forget a pain in the ass ;)
<fta2> well, i won't call quilt new/add/push/pull/refresh a pain in the ass
<fta2> i like it
<fta2> #
<fta2> cd build-tree/mozilla && QUILT_PATCHES=/home/gnomefreak/lightning-sunbird-builds/work/build-area/lightning-sunbird-0.9~cvs+nobinonly/debian/patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null push -a || test $? = 2
<fta2> #
<fta2> Patch bzXXX_ftbfs_fontconfig.patch does not exist
<asac> yeah
<fta2> you probably forgot the bzr add
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr add debian/patches/bzXXX_ftbfs_fontconfig.patch
<gnomefreak> forgot add
<gnomefreak> ok brb trying it
<gnomefreak> ok that fixed it thanks i knew i forgot something :)
 * gnomefreak looking over error and i dont see anything that points to forgetting bzr add
<gnomefreak> maybe not all patches being there
<fta2> asac, nspr/nss.head reverted
<asac> fta2: yeah ;)
<asac> ifupdown is really painful
<asac> i rarely say that i hate something. but touching that is really pain imo
<asac> i really cant believe that we have such an esoteric package as the foundation of ubuntu/debian
<asac> networking
<asac> next try
<saivann> asac : To answer your question for bug 259214, it is reproducible on a fresh intrepid installation. It is due to the fact that ethernet connexions use "system settings" so if you change the settings to static IP, the computer will use DHCP on the next reboot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259214 in network-manager "wired connection settings are lost after reboot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259214
<asac> saivann: its fixed in upload i did a few minutes ago
<saivann> asac : Really, nice to know, thanks!
<asac> saivann: please verify and let me know if its not fixed ffor you :)
<asac> but i hope it is
<asac> well i verified that it is here
<saivann> asac : Which upload version is that?
<asac> there might still be rough edges
<asac> saivann: svn20081008...
<saivann> asac : Thank you, I'll give feedback
<asac> saivann: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/network-manager/0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu1
<saivann> asac : I'll have to wait for AMD64 build, thanks
<nxvl> asac: i'm quite confused on how to patch mozilla
<jdstrand> nxvl: just out of curiosity, is this for a security update?
<asac> nxvl: we use quilt and branches
<nxvl> asac: and i'm not sure if it is because i don't know bzr or that everything is tarballed :P
<nxvl> jdstrand: yup
<asac> nxvl: please state first what you are working on :)
<nxvl> jdstrand: well, stuff like
<jdstrand> nxvl: those kind of patches need to go through asac first
<jdstrand> asac: due to our relationship with mozilla
<jdstrand> nxvl: ^
<nxvl> ok
<asac> nxvl: whats this about?
 * asac reboots and hopes for the best
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> uploading sunbird
<bdmurray> asac: does jazzva maintain foxyproxy?
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: i think he built it last but let me check
<asac> bdmurray: he is the "extensions" lead ... but its team maintained in the end
<gnomefreak> upload+browser makes browser not work
<bdmurray> Hmm, I took the liberty of subscribing him to bug 279466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279466 in foxyproxy "Error writing settings file: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/foxyproxy.xml" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279466
<bdmurray> Is he on irc much?
<asac> bdmurray: he usually is here every night. but then he is on a holiday trip till next week atm :/
<bdmurray> Ah, good for him! ;)
<gnomefreak> when did bzr-builddeb start making a dir backup.bzr in the top level dir?
<saivann> asac : I tried network-manager svn20081008 in a i386 VirtualBox installation (not completely up-to-date) and the problem persist, if I try to change the system setting from DHCP to static, it fall back to DHCP after a reboot
<asac>  saivann have you restarted everything after the update?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not builddeb, but bzr upgrade
<gnomefreak> ah
<saivann> asac : Yes
<saivann> asac : I'll still try the AMD64 build on a completely up-to-date computer when it will get in the repositories
<gnomefreak> it works but i get javascript errors "window not defined
<gnomefreak> "
<asac> saivann: soudns wierd that it doesnt work for you. not sure what this is up to. it will certainly fail if you have policykit issues
<asac> saivann: do you get at least asked for a passphrase?
 * asac reboot again
<saivann> asac : Yes I guess so, that's why I'll try with a up-to-date intrepid
<saivann> asac : No, not asked for the passphrase
<gnomefreak> asac: pushing 0.9 to branch if you need anything with it
<gnomefreak> ow iceowl
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have an up-to-date iceowl branch? mines a bit old
<gnomefreak> i still get bzr upgrade warnings but i have latest
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format
<gnomefreak> ok its building in my PPA atm i will be back later today i still have to fix my sat.
<gnomefreak> oops forgot to test smart gui for sticking at ldconf
<asac> gnomefreak: isnt the iceowl branch in mozillateam up to date?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to upgrade the remote branch too
<asac> not only your local one
<asac> you can do that with bzr upgrade URL
<asac> but take care to not abort that
<asac> it takes quite a while
<asac> fta_: there?
<asac> can you paste your /var/run/network/ifstate please :)
<bdmurray> asac: I've tested bug 277063 and it doesn't seem fixed to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<asac> bdmurray: does the order of the interfaces still change?
<bdmurray> asac: what do you mean?
<asac> bdmurray: look at your routing table
<asac> before you have a certain order (e.g. eth0 eth1) ... after its (eth1 eth0) in the routing table
<asac> i am quite sure this has something to do with it
<bdmurray> asac: I'll have to check again when first booted.
<directhex> is there a version-specific xulrunner-addons i should use for 1.9-only or 1.8-only plugins
<sebner> flash is soooo f*cking b0rken. more than normally xD
<directhex> sebner, i can never tell
<sebner> directhex:  ^^
<directhex> sebner, right now i'm trying to work out the best way to let some foreigners have proxy access inside the uk, to help debug a plugin
<sebner> directhex: O_o
<directhex> sebner, you're aware of ITV catchup?
<sebner> directhex: when you'd tell me what ITV is xD
<directhex> sebner, one of our main TV networks
<sebner> ahhh
<directhex> ITV catchup is their streaming browser-based service, which allows you to watch any of the shows they air, as long as you come from a british ip
<directhex> except... the implementation is sick. twisted and sick
 * sebner needs a proxy xD
<sebner> silverlight?
<directhex> sebner, if it was *just* silverlight, it wouldn't be sick
<directhex> sebner, it's silverflashlight.
<directhex> sebner, watch http://retro.apebox.org/moon/moon-itvcatchup.ogg
 * sebner is scared now
 * sebner hide
<sebner> s
<sebner> xd
<sebner> directhex: omg xD
<directhex> sebner, sick, isn't it :)
<directhex> sebner, it's a very high profile site, i want it working in ubuntu. so i need to find a way to let the devs be british, for debugging
<sebner> directhex: you're a nice guy  ^^
<asac> directhex: there should be no 1.8 only plugin
<directhex> asac, so there's no mechanism for it?
<KennethVenke1> hello,
<KennethVenke1> i'm trying to get started with triaging. I have some time at the moment, so i thought, why not start with the firefox hug day. (since firefox is part of my most frequently used software ;) )
<KennethVenke1> So i was looking at bug #280101 to which i commented. What steps should i do to complete this triage.
<KennethVenke1> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/280101)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280101 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox search bar points to wrong language wikipedia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280101 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox search bar points to wrong language wikipedia" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> asac: yes, the route ordering does change
<asac> bdmurray: ok ... and you have two net routes right?
<asac> (e.g. not one host route + one net route)
<asac> directhex: well. if your plugin only uses npapi it should work everywhere
<asac> directhex: if it uses XPCOM you need to link against the dependent glue of 1.8 ... then you can use the binary on 1.8 and 1.9
<bdmurray> asac: I have two routes to the same subnet if that is what you mean.
<asac> yeah thats dumb
<asac> bdmurray: i will test that now :)
<directhex> asac, there's a core plugin, which is NPAPI, and some per-engine glue, needed for advanced bits & pieces (e.g. allowing the plugin access to the DOM). currently there are two bits of glue, ff2bridge (1.8) and ff3bridge (1.9)
<asac> bdmurray: i have almost the same setup. doesnt happen here
<asac> bdmurray: what i do:
<asac> 1. up two devices that have the same subnet
<asac> 2. modprobe -v -r forcedeth (e.g. my wired driver)
<asac> 3. check that the routing was removed for the wired driver
<asac> 4. modprobe -v forcedeth
<directhex> asac, it's not a huge problem for me as long as i'm only targetting debian (since only 1.9 exists in debian), but...
<asac> 5. check that the routing was happily added again
<asac> bdmurray: ^^ for me ping never looses a package when doing that
<asac> bdmurray: can you reproduce that by removing your module too instead of unplugging?
<asac> bdmurray: unplugged and plugged again
<asac> worked well too
<asac> bdmurray: maybe your dns server changes and that causes issues?
<asac> bdmurray: do you get the same dns through wired and wireless?
<asac> bdmurray: hmm do you have different metrics for both devices?
<asac> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55743/
<asac> bdmurray: so wlan and eth have metric 2 and 1 respectively
<bdmurray> asac: no all the metrics are 0 except for 169.254.0.0
<asac> bdmurray: yeah. cant tell then thats the latest code :/ it shouldnt be 0
<asac> bdmurray: did you setup this stuff in connection editor?
<asac> bdmurray: please paste the output gconftool-2 -R /system/networking
<bdmurray> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55746/
<asac> bdmurray: so those are not system connections?
<bdmurray> asac: what do you mean by system?
<asac> bdmurray: in connection editor "system"
<asac> e.g. not bound to your user account
<asac> bdmurray: "system setting" ... thats a check box
<asac> which means that those connections can be started even before you logged in
<bdmurray> asac: the one's in pastebin are not however eth0 is a system connection
<asac> bdmurray: ok so you have one system and the wireless is user
<asac> can you try to make both system or both user?
<bdmurray> asac: okay, fwiw I've never used the connection editor before so I'm uncertain how it got this way
<asac> bdmurray: are you using managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<asac> if so then your eth0 is most likely configured in ENI
<asac> which would make that a read-only system config
<asac> err connection ;)
<bdmurray> asac: okay managed is false and eth0 is in ENI.  However, wasn't ENI the right way to go a release ago?
<asac> bdmurray: well. it means that eth0 isnt managed by NM
<asac> which might explain why NM doesnt know about the metric
<asac> bdmurray: please set it to =true
<asac> reboot
<asac> and see if you still reproduce it
<asac> or if your metric is fine
<asac> my guess is that it works with "managed=true"
<bdmurray> geez, reboot really?
<asac> bdmurray: well ... stop NM
<asac> then sudo killall nm-system-settings
<asac> then start NM
<asac> is the other way
<bdmurray> okay, but nm-system-settings.conf is new for Intrepid right?
<asac> bdmurray: yes
<asac> we use the same by default that we used before
<asac> e.g. managed=false -> meaning that devices configured there are not managed by NM
<asac> -> which causes issues as you can see now ;)
<bdmurray> Okay so this should be release noted then right?
<asac> hopefully until jaunty we can flip the default to managed=true and say good bye to ifupdown :)
<asac> bdmurray: no i dont think so
<asac> bdmurray: the behaviour didnt change
<asac> if you dont do anything your /etc/network/interfaces devices will not be managed by NM
<asac> thats the behaviour we had before
<asac> i will blogg about it ;)
<asac> i also sent an announcement to ubuntu-devel
<asac> -> RFC:
<asac> bdmurray: you can also read some details in README.Debian
<bdmurray> asac: I'm looking at that mail now
<asac> cool
<asac> bdmurray: the README.Debian might be more comprehensible
<asac> :)
<bdmurray> asac: Why did it used to work in Hardy though?
<asac> bdmurray: by pure accident then
<asac> bdmurray:  you would need to observe the behaviour in hardy to tell for sure
<bdmurray> Having eth0 unmanged and wireless managed seemed to be fine
<asac> bdmurray: first try to verify that this is the bug please :)
<asac> if it is, we can probably fix it
<bdmurray> asac: I've set managed=true and rebooted and see no change in behavior
<asac> bdmurray: no metric set on wifi connection?
<asac> bdmurray: does grep NULL /var/log/syslog give you anything?
<bdmurray> just CPU stuff
<asac> bdmurray: really. the metric in route -n should be 1 for ETHERNET and 2 for WIFI
<asac> if that isnt the case something is seriously broken on your system ;)
<bdmurray> my system! hmmm
<asac> i looked at the code. and there is really no other way ;)
<bdmurray> okay, I'll try and find what I broke then
<asac> bdmurray: rebooting helps ;)
<asac> bdmurray: do you see the eth0 connection now in NM?
<bdmurray> I'm rebooting again - give me a second
<bdmurray> asac: I see "Auth eth0" in nm now - it still seems to be a system setting
<asac> bdmurray: thats ok
<asac> Auth?
<bdmurray> still no metrics for the interfaces
<asac> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55758/
<bdmurray> Auto - my bad
<asac> bdmurray: is there a ifupdown (eth0) connection now?
<asac> bdmurray: you need to apply that patch. maybe your find_route doesnt work. thats the only reason i see that could hinder NM from setting a proper priority on your device
<asac> bdmurray: its really confusing that you always switch systems when testing this
<asac> sometimes you have wlan0 and eth0 ... then eth1 and eth0 ;)
<asac> sometimes you have nothing in /etc/network/interfaces (e.g. like in the bug log) ... sometimes you have configs there
<bdmurray> asac: I've always used the same system - the description, which has wlan0, is from the original reporter - not me.
<asac> bdmurray: anyway. i could reproduce the bug i think with the hybrid approach (e.g. one unmanaged and a managed connection)
<asac> bdmurray: however, the bug is particularly caused by a metric on the NM managed device
<asac> if you have 0 everywhere on the metric then i cannot say
<asac> its definitly another bug
<asac> bdmurray: the unmanaged default would always have a default route with a metric of "100"
<asac> thats the way ifupdown handles that
<asac> also if i have one unmanaged and one mangaed device i will always have two default routes
<asac> but you all the time have only one
<asac> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55770/
<asac> thats the routing table that i get ... and which causes packet loss
<asac> the default route of wlan has a higher priority than the default route  of eht0 (which comes from eni)
<asac> but the net route of eth0 has ahigher prio than the wlan0 route
<asac> which explains why it doesnt work
<asac> packets want to go the wlan default route ... but try to do that through the eth net
<asac> and i get packet loss
<asac> anyway. whatever i do, the metric will be 2 for wireless devices and 1 for wired (given they are not unamanged)
<asac> and i know that this was a bug fixed in this last upload :)
<asac> which is the 8th oct build ;)
<asac> i will think about the hybrid bug ... most likely i have to patch ifupdown again to use a default metric of 10 or so on nets that dont have a metric :(
<fta> the hug day seems staled :P
 * sebner hugs fta :P
<fta> lol
<directhex> no hugs for me? :(
 * sebner also hugs the poor directhex 
<sebner> well you are my mono hero so this is a true hug ^^
<directhex> sebner, meebey's the hero. i'm more like robin to his batman, if anything
<sebner> directhex: sure but he's not here ;) btw, good progress with mono2?
<directhex> sebner, i'm not getting very involved with that right now, mono is meebey's baby. mainly been working on moonlight and xsp
<sebner> directhex: well, I refered to him ::P
<directhex> sebner, but i understand he's making progress when he finds time. there were licensing problems to solve first and foremost
<sebner> grrrrrr
<sebner> licensing
<sebner> yuk
<directhex> licensing is important. it's patents that can take a flying leap!
<asac> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026676.html
<sebner> however folks, I wish everybody a good night (if they are in nearly the same timezone as I am ^^)
<fta> "A debdiff is just a kind of patch and any Ubuntu developer who can't figure out how to apply some slightly differently-formatted patch in a matter of seconds shouldn't be an Ubuntu developer."
<fta> eheh
<directhex> worse than debdiffs are debdiffs which ignore a package's patchsys
<directhex> i can spend ages sometimes merging ubuntu changes that were poorly applied outside the scope of the existing patchsys
<asac> fta: yeah ... i was mostly refering to the statements about MOTUs and debdiffs and sending people back and forth for nothing ;)
<directhex> sebner, anyway, you know i only do backports for LTS, right? some other mug will need to offer mono2 packages for intrepid
<fta> asac, i agree with most of it. yet, i don't always like to send patches upstream.. for some projects, i don't want to have to create an account there and deal with a complex/weird/unknown/alien workflow, i expect someone else to take care of that, but i understand that probably noone will :(
<bdmurray> asac: what more needs to happen with bug 279083?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279083 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0.3 on intrepid reports 3.0.1 as user agent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279083
<fta> bdmurray, i think i already fixed that
<bdmurray> fta: is there somewhere I could check?  I noticed some of firefox is in bzr
<fta> bdmurray, hm, i fixed it for sure in abrowser, let me check
<fta> it's in a branch, not released yet
<bdmurray> fta: okay, should I do something to the bug or can it get closed by a changelog?
<fta> bdmurray, please assign it to me, i'll take care of it
<bdmurray> okay, thanks!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-10
<gnomefreak> anyone stillhanging out?
<gnomefreak> i see the java script is upstream errors :)
<gnomefreak> btw i need testing done on both sunbird and lightning extensions please ignore the error when starting either, its upstream bug and im working with some of the people that are talking about it on the calendar dev list, waiting for a bug number from them
<gnomefreak> asac: iceowl for lenny and sid or just one
<gnomefreak> setting up shroots and was just wondering so i know what order to build them in
<asac> ok doing plenty of NM tests ... going off for that
<fta> [reed], is there a plan to unstick the "open new tab" button ? i find the new location really unnatural and annoying.. i want to be able to move it as before
<asac> fta: i have a good idea for dquilt ;)
<asac> the first dquilt push could also unpack embedded tarballs and then apply the first patch :)
<fta> asac, hmmmmmmmm.... could work but what is your use case? using branches and bd --merge, i don't see how this could help
<asac> fta: well. people can also prepare patches by apt-get source more easily
<asac> fta: also its easier to tell someone:
<asac> bzr bd --merge -e
<asac> then go to the dir and use "dquilte" just like you would use quilt
<asac> and remember to copy the new patches back to the bzr branch debian/patches directory
<asac> also we could think about making bzr bd smart enough to create a link for debian/patches? or would that work?
<asac> james_w: ^^
<asac> ?
<fta> i would like a bd switch doing -e + patch
<asac> james_w: do you know why i suddenly have a bzr tray thing that doesnt really provide much features?
<asac> my command line tool bzr just became a gui application :)
<asac> fta: well yeah. dquilt could be used for that then and also for people working with apt-get source
<james_w> asac: it's part of bzr-gtk
<asac> james_w: how did that came to me? any idea?
<asac> through a recommends?
<asac> or was it always installed and just got a tray thing now?
<james_w> asac: I uploaded a fix to the desktop file yesterdays so that it actually launches now
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<james_w> asac: and I don't know what you mean about creating a link for debian/patches
<asac> james_w: what does it do? i only can select preferences with right mous but nothing with left
<james_w> it hooks in to bzr-dbus and bzr-avahi to provide notifications of commits
<asac> james_w: so it notifies me that i just commit something ;) ... sounds not really useful :-D
<fta> asac, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/defaults/preferences/firefox-branding.js is not the same file on i386 and amd64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56044/
<asac> james_w: anyway links:
<asac> james_w: bzr bd --merge -e
<asac> cd $builddir
<asac> quilt push -a
<asac> edit some/file
<asac> quilt refresh
<asac> now i have to manually take care that the patches get into the patches/ directory
<asac> e.g.
<asac> cp -r patches/* /path/to/bzr/tree/debian/patches
<asac> the last step is quite cumbersome
<asac> and i would like to get rid of it ;)
<james_w> asac: as I said the other day "bzr bd-do" is intended to do exactly that
<asac> james_w: ok. didnt understand it that way
<james_w> saves you "cd $builddir" and "cp -r patches/*"
<asac> james_w: cool if it does what it should do then it really is great
<asac> fta: ^^ try that please ;) and then use the "new" dquilt :-P
<james_w> I nicked it from svn-buildpackage
<fta> asac, did you patch dquilt ?
<asac> no :-P
<james_w> one caveat is that you need to "bzr add" any new files (e.g. patches) afterwards
<asac> fta: the new dquilt was a joke
<fta> asac, ok
<asac> james_w: afterwards?
<asac> james_w: at best i would like to be able to just commit there as usual
<asac> and then say exit 0
<asac> -> then a bzr push happens
<asac> or
<asac> exit 1
<asac> the changes done in the branch are discarded
<james_w> that could work
<james_w> it means the source you get during bd-do isn't the same one that is built, which might be a problem
<asac> well. for some
<asac> maybe
<asac> bzr bd-do is usually ment for development
<asac> and i dont think that a .bzr directory would cause issues for normal debuild -b
<asac> otherwise bzr bd-do-dev ;)
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> the other alternative would be automatically adding, but I haven't thought it through completely, so I'm wary of doing that.
<asac> james_w: personally i wouldnt like automatically adding
<asac> james_w: actually i wouldnt like automatically copying all over when you exit
<asac> james_w: now that i think about it, i think its a different command. bzr bd-do is similar to cdbs-edit-patch etc.
<asac> while bzr bd-dev is just there to make a working/merged development tree ;)
<fta> armin76, http://juliank.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/gentoo-destroying-earth/
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 421977 => approval1.9.0.4 denied
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421977 in OS Integration "nsGNOMEShellService::GetDesktopBackgroundColor should support GConf's actual format" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421977
<asac> fta: fair enough
<asac> fta: i think the policy gets "luckily" harder finally
<fta> what a changelog! https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/1:0.0.10~git+20080706+b1f3169-1
<fta> with automated ppa builds in it
<fta> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2008-10-09/release-branches-in-mozilla-central/
<[reed]> fta: I requested blocking on it
<fta> [reed], on what?
<[reed]> new tab button
<[reed]> making it movable
<fta> bug id ?
<fta> brb
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-11
<fta> [reed], do you know if fennec has an icon already?
<fta> seems fennec now wants xul 1.9.1
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec.png
<crimsun> fta: just a note: your ppa alsa-lib builds are obsoleted; Luke's changes to alsa-lib and alsa-plugin [both packages required] obviate my branch's
<crimsun> fta: i.e., you should be fine just using libasound2 and libasound2-plugins from current intrepid
<fta> nope, all apps block each other
<fta> start rhythmbox, pause it, start mplayer, pause it, unpause rhythmbox, it is either frozen or silent
<fta> same if you play a flash video in side ff (instead of mplayer)
<fta> same with totem
<fta> same with prism
<fta> etc, etc, etc
<fta> crimsun, ^^
<crimsun> fta: let me attempte to reproduce your symptom in current intrepid with just rhythmbox and Flash 10 RC 2
<crimsun> -e
<fta> ok, let me know. i'm going to bed
<crimsun> fta: I can't reproduce that symptom using your interleaved pause-unpause test case
<[reed]> fta: it does
<gnomefreak> asac: im waiting for a bug number on the sunbird bug from mozilla so i can patch it. I may wait until its fixed to have you push to debian
<fta> [reed], yes, found it yesterday => https://edge.launchpad.net/fennec
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944172
<asac> fta: for fennec: talk to persia he wanted to get involved (or someone else from the mobile team)
<asac> fta: so while it might be easier to package on our own, it would be beneficial to have another developer know how to package xul apps :)
<fta> asac, i did, yesterday
<fta> in fact, the request apparently came from lool
<asac> fta: cool. what came out of it?
<fta> nothing
<fta> you can give it a try, it's in my ppa
<fta> problem is, it's designed for touch screens, not mouse
<fta> so you have to guess where you are when you click
<fta> but the ui is kind of great
<asac> hmmm ... i have a touch screen device ;)
<asac> probably i should install latest ubuntu-mobile on it and then try
<asac> fta: so we do fennec alone? e.g. without the mobile team getting involved :(
<fta> i can give it to them, i don't care. i thought that if someone cared, it would have been done long ago
<fta> this is M9 already
<asac> fta: yeah well. they now care ;)
<fta> i wanted to ask them how to properly integrate this app into the mobile desktop, but it attracted no interest so far
<asac> fta: the idea is not to give it away, but get them involved :)
<asac> e.g. bumping versions, adjusting eventual patches
<asac> so they get used to the packaging we are doing
<asac> fta: i think they were quite busy because they a) wanted to release something stable
<asac> and b) prepared a new way of the mobile desktop that uses gnome
<fta> now they know we have something, they can come and ask if they really care
<asac> fta: right.
<asac> fta: its just when we are too proactive this might have the effect "well, all happens automatically. lets work on something else"
<fta> maybe i should start a blog
<asac> fta: blogs are a good vehicle to get messages out and to overcome communication walls
<fta> i just have no idea how to start
<asac> "hello world" :)
<fta> lol, no, i mean, which soft, or online service
<shirish> asac: are you online buddy?
<shirish> bbiam
<shirish> asac: if you are online, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/279262 and pardon my foolishness therein.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279262 in network-manager "network-manager After reboot network is totally broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec1.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec2.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec3.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/fennec4.png
<fta> asac, ^^
<sebner> fta: the fox looks strange xD
 * sebner is scared
<fta> it's a fennec
<fta> not a regular fox
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fennec_Fox
<sebner> hehe
<sebner> these ears xD
<fta> http://www.intothefuzz.com/2008/06/30/feeling-fennec-y/
<sebner> *sweet*
<sebner> fta: thx
<fta> too bad i don't own a device that could run that :(
<fta> asac, i've improved dquilt
<fta> [reed], do you know if/when 3.0 and trunk will get nspr 4.7.2 Beta 4 ?
<fta> asac, something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56397/
<asac> fta: quite nice ;)
<asac> (fennec)
<asac> fta: cool. so it unpacks embedded now?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: good thing. is that in -devscripts? or -tools?
<fta> tools
<asac> fta: ok. i think we need to add a transition package "firefox-2"
<asac> :)
<asac> i completely forgot about that
<asac> ;)
<fta> that will force user to upgrade.. some will complain
<asac> firefox-2 depends: firefox
<fta> userS
<asac> fta: no thats ok
<asac> fta: it was a service to provide firefox-2
<asac> we remove that package  ;) ... so we have to auto upgrade them ;)
<asac> we will do the same in hardy
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/diff/dda85c54599d/xpcom/io/nsAppFileLocationProvider.cpp
<fta> asac, i mean
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/dda85c54599d
<[reed]> fta / asac: again, why aren't your local patches upstreamed?
<fta> good question
<fta> you will probably reject most of them
<shirish> asac, you up buddy?
<fta> crimsun, i think it has to do with streams "timeouting". With rhythmbox, there's no stop, just pause. I almost never kill it (except when i have to reboot or kill X, which i tend to avoid). I pause it when i'm not in front of the computer, or when i need to listen or watch something else. when i unpause it, it is frozen or silent
<fta> crimsun, well, sound no longer freeze with your old patch but it's no longer smooth like before.. it gets choppy in some cases
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-12
<asac> [reed]: unfortunately, there is not simple/single answer to that question
<[reed]> asac: so, the answers are? :P
<asac> [reed]: those with bug numbers are from bugzilla ... those that dont have bzXXX are patches that are not wanted upstream. those with bzXXX were thought to be upstream candidates.
<[reed]> and yet glandium continues to submit patches upstream that get accepted ;)
<fta> and i keep dropping patches because glandium was successful
<fta> I have 25 patches in xul 1.9 and 18 in 1.9.1
<fta> but 10 are bzXXX
<[reed]> so, upstream them!
<fta> they are not mine
<fta> well, maybe 1 or 2 are mine
<asac> fta: just updated 1.9.1 ... my branch was quite old and it removed just two patches, while it added 2 new :)
<asac> wouldnt describe that as "i keep dropping patches" :)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56465/
<asac> bzXXX-dont-reset-user-prefs-on-upgrade.patch
<fta> that's at least 6
<asac> that one should go up
<fta> crimsun, i dropped alsa-lib from my ppa
<asac> debian/patches/bzXXX_sysplugin_support.patch is a debian patch
<fta> it has landed now
<asac> debian/patches/bzXXX_autoconfig_in_gre.patch should have been upstreamed, but thats quite simple
<asac> fta: right. but thats two patches ;)
<asac> the rest comes from bugzilla :)
<asac> bzXXX_gre_extension_plugin_support.patch ... this is not wanted in upstream tree, but we could try again
<asac> (given that we know now a good use-case we can use to convince them)
<asac> bzXXX_urlclassifier_prefs_in_toolkit.patch could be upstreamed as well
<asac> the rest most likely not
<asac> oh right .. bzXXX_attXXX_fix_remember_password_for_embedders_without_branding.patch
<asac> that one is good i think
<asac> anyway. i plan to do an upstream round when i get out of all this mutt at some point
<asac> which most likely will be after or close to the end of this cycle
<asac> ^^ [reed]
<[reed]> so, November?
<asac> [reed]: i try to get my things done until at least 1 week before release
<asac> hopefully i can work the last week on something else then
<[reed]> ok, cool
<[reed]> thanks
<[reed]> :)
<asac> fta: what has landed for the autoconfig_gre thing now?
<fta> asac, the same thing, from mike
<asac> fta: good. then its not "useless", but applied upstream :)
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/6e8e3acd9175
<fta> i should rephare as no longer needed
<fta> rephrase
<asac> fta: the patch is identical :)
<asac> fta: its just "applied upstream" :)
<asac> but doesnt really matter
<fta> most package simply drop those files without saying anything
<fta> +S
<asac> right. just thought that we used that phrase at some point. but its really just unimportant
<fta> we have everything in branches so it doesn't matter for us, it's always possible to check later what, why and when
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<asac> you think this zlib thing is something for upstream?
<asac> most likely
<asac> i wonder what debian does about that
<asac> or if they just strip those exports afterwards
<asac> but i remember there were other issues with it than "just" stripping the exported files later
<asac> hmm
<asac>   * do not export zlib headers with bogus symbols during make install if
<asac>     system zlib is used. This breaks embedders and happens if MOZ_INSTALLER
<asac>     is enabled.
<asac>     - add debian/patches/bzXXX_no_zlib_export_if_native.patch
<asac>     - update debian/patches/series
<asac> thats the initial comment
<fta> as i said, bzr is our memory :)
<asac> most likely it doesnt apply anymore?
<asac> sure
<asac> but thats even from changelog :)
<asac> fta: is there still MOZ_INSTALLER?
<asac> in 1.9.1?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: ok. then thats probably upstream-worthy too
<asac> fta: have you tried to build epiphany against 1.9.1?
<fta> but i use --disable-installer
<fta> i didn't, epiphany is supposed to go to webkit
<asac> fta: right. but i think MOZ_INSTALLER was hackily set somewhere during built to make the hacky "make install" become true
<asac> e.g. using the installers packager.mk :)
<asac> fta: right, but epiphany would give a good insight how bad the changes/state for the embedding layer is
<fta> i focused my on xulapps recently
<fta> -my+more
<asac> thats ok
<asac> i am trying that now i think :)
<asac> i wouldnt have done that if you said like: "all fine" :)
<fta> i think i have a few patches to upstream too, for prism and fennec.
<fta> i give up on flock/songbird/sm2/tb3, at least for now.
<asac> fta: tb3 will be more interesting towards the middle of next cycle i hope
<asac> flock and songbird sound hard to do
<fta> tb3b1 regressed to a3 last week, i can't do anything now
<asac> regressed to a3? what does that mean? version dump?
<fta> yes
<asac> so a2 -> b1 -> a3?
<fta> not enough visible features
<fta> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> then you just were too quick :)
<asac> use b1+a3 :)
<asac> then b1+real
<asac> b2
<asac> ...
<fta> i think i'll wait for b1
<fta> i hope they will not do 8 alphas
<asac> :)
<asac> most likely not
<asac> otherwise releas would be in mar 2012 i guess
<fta> lol
<asac> fta: how broken is ffox 3.0 with xul 1.9.1?
<asac> :-P
<fta> not tested
<fta> i tested the other way around, fennec m8+ with 1.9, it doesn't build, but that's expected
<asac> yeah
<asac> i doubt that the outcome will be pleasent
<asac> but i will try ;)
<fta> i wanted to move ff to xulapp
<fta> but faced the huge tarball thing
<asac> huge tarball?
<fta> getting subtrees out of hg
<asac> ah
<fta> instead of the whole thing
<asac> fta: cant hg "just" get subtrees?
<asac> e.g. clone subtrees instead of the main tree?
<asac> or is that really just svn and cvs ;)
<fta> same as bzr i guess
<asac> fta: that works ;)
<asac> fta: hehe
<asac> fta: hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/incubator/embedding/
<asac> hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/incubator/embedding/gtk
<asac> both work ;)
<asac> hmm but size is indeed the same :)
<asac> haha
<asac> yeah dumb thing
<asac> at least 1.9.1 is still building happily
<asac> ;)
<asac> good work
<asac> fta: have you heard anything about PPAs being broken for hardy or something?
<fta> no
<asac> fta: my NM builds cant install "intltool" anymore :(
<asac> didnt change build depends for ages
<fta> i've built a few things today, no problem
<asac> and 2 days ago it broken
<asac> yeah i think its just intltool then
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18440305/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.network-manager_0.7~~svn20081008t224042-0ubuntu2~nm1~hardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac>   intltool: Depends: libxml-parser-perl but it is not going to be installed
<asac> E: Broken packages
<asac> !source libxml-parser-perl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> !package libxml-parser-perl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-mozillateam's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fta> libxml-parser-perl |   2.34-4.3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<fta>   intltool | 0.37.1-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<asac> not changed in hardy since release
<asac> neither :(
<asac> ppas must be buste
<asac> d
 * asac retried NM on amd64
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma.png
<asac> fta: you should track the karma parts too ;)
<asac> e.g. bug, bzr, etc.
<asac> :-P
<asac> fta: do you have a dhcp setup that gives you ntp servers?
<asac> bug 267891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267891 in network-manager "network-manager not restarting ntp daemon" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267891
<fta> nope
<asac> fta: ok ephy works ... login manager is broken though
<asac> wouldnt say that was unexpected ;)
<asac> ephy works == without any respin :-D
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56506/
<fta> do you mean nss/nspr/sqlite are never loaded?
<asac> fta: are those in xul tree?
<asac> fta: ah because of login manager? no. its just that it appears to be quite fragile and was unfinished in 1.9.0
<asac> at least from embedders point of view
<asac> so breakage was expected. lets hope that it was justified by making things better :)
<asac> i really have to do catch up  :)
<fta> asac, could i move 3.1 to official-branding? it was at b1 for 3.0
<[reed]> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu810-intrepidibexwall-large_001.jpg
<[reed]> that's just a tad too demonic for me
<[reed]> reminds me of Wolfram & Hart
<Volans> Hi all! :)
<fta_> http://www.ripten.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/wow-36box2-1.jpg
<fta> http://www.neteco.com/168066-google-chrome-retombe.html
<fta> asac, is midbrowser dead?
<[reed]> fta: http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/200810/errord/Nautilus_egg.jpg
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, i've improved mozclient to support git
<fta> asac, => midbrowser_0.3.0~rc1~git20080725rb058c005f0+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> asac, please test it, especially tags
<alex_mayorga> hello, can anyone help me with a loop I've got in while trying to install the flash plugin on intrepid?
<alex_mayorga> jcastro: thanks on the UDS notification :(
<alex_mayorga> anyone here?
<asac> fta: i think we shouldnt go for the official branding until final
<asac> fta: midbrowser is currently in maintenance mode
<pwnguin> anyone know when firefox 3.1 is targeted to release?
<asac> pwnguin: i think Jan-UNKNOWN 2009
<pwnguin> ok
<asac> i think Q1
<asac> but [reed] would know better about latest schedule
<pwnguin> their public calendar isn't very informative
<pwnguin> lots of meetings and some tenative plans from six months ago that lead up to a beta in september. well its now october ;)
<asac> fta: one new feature that would be helpful would be to be able to produce full DEBUG packages
<asac> fta: appears to be that full debug packages have different fiels (e.g. nothing is liniked into libxul.so, but the libxul components are top level .so components)
<fta> asac, please test midbrowser (mozclient)
<fta> I still have that disturbing issue with ff branding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56044/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-05
<kenvandine> fta, gwibber's dbus suckage should be fixed!
<kenvandine> fta, think you can do an upload?
<kenvandine> lots of good fixes!
<gnomefreak> anyone here?
<micahg> sure gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> micahg: :)
<micahg> what's up gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nothing just seeing who was here.
<micahg> well, it's still early in europe
<gnomefreak> micahg: its 2am here so early as well :)
<micahg> it's late for me, 1:30 :)
<gnomefreak> pm?
<gnomefreak> i know im not back to work for a bit i have some things to work out be fore that happens :(
<micahg> sure gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> cups is screwed up. its saying printer is out of paper but prints on paper anyway
<gnomefreak> i havent updateed in > 1 week
<micahg> 1.4.1-4 is current
<gnomefreak> Installed: 1.4.1-1 Candidate: 1.4.1-4
<micahg> yeah, I'd say update and then check
<gnomefreak> micahg1: i will be just need to fight through >1000 emails
<micahg1> yeah, I was offline for 2 days and had over 200
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm trying to keep the FF bugs under control...
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks. i should b eback at work at full force as soon as dr says im stable enough to handle it than i will catch up and help with the bugs. but im sure when i get to right email box i will see your name alot as always :)
<micahg> I'm trying to figure out why ff3.5 on karmic isn't attaching extension lists.
<gnomefreak> micahg: might want to check with asac but im 98% sure 3.5 is only getting security updates as well. so we may have to bump 3.5 bugs to 3.6
<gnomefreak> micahg: once i update i can let you know but it will be a while
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, but we're not shipping 3.6 yet
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know
<micahg> I'm going to try to get it in Karmic with asac's help of course
<micahg> 3.5 is taking medium+ updates
<gnomefreak> its too late atleast will be fairly hard to do (hoops to jump through)
<micahg> if there's a good reason
<micahg> well, only in universe
<micahg> not as many hoops
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> IIRC you should still beable to add 3.6 task. atleast i thought i did
<micahg> first we have to remove all traces of 3.0
<micahg> yes, we can, but it'll be confusing
<micahg> and managing bugs across 3 pacakges is enough right now
<micahg> BTW, there's that new about:support feature in 3.6+
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep and last i saw it was broken :)
<gnomefreak> but havent tried this is from emails before i left
<micahg> wfm in the latest nightly
<micahg> 3.6
<gnomefreak> i will hit mozilla upstream bugs soon if i havent overlooked that one
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<gnomefreak> LTS is 3 years on desktop right?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> [reed]: do we have a EOS date for firefox-3.0 yet?
<micahg> gnomefreak: should be around 10.01
<sevoir> morning
<gnomefreak> sevoir: morning
 * gnomefreak wishes people would stop assigning themselves to bugs they have no plan on fixing
<micahg> well, most people don't understand I guess
<micahg> I have 3 assigned, but I plan on working on them
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool. i saw a few you fixed already. nice work
 * micahg is learning
 * micahg also starting fixing FTBFS for the dailies
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool that is a major help
<micahg> gnomefreak: doesn't seem to be anything official on EOL for FF3, but the word around was 6 months after release of FF35
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats normal but was hoping for a date, reed is upstream dev
<micahg> yeah, I know
<micahg> I figured he's not around at this hour
 * gnomefreak can never seem to catch him when i need him
<gnomefreak> they are assigning themselves to closed bugs :(
<micahg> yeah, that seems to be a problem recently with LP
<micahg> bug trolls
<micahg> gnomefreak: that bug probably won't land till 3.7 at the learliest
<gnomefreak> micahg: what one?
<micahg> bug 16465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16465 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox eats way too many CPU cycles with certain pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16465
<gnomefreak> micahg: i havent looked at upstream bug to tell. but i know it wont land in 3.5 :)
<micahg> yeah, I just looked upstream and the wanted-1.9.2 flag was set to -
<micahg> gnomefreak: why not mark that triaged?
<gnomefreak> micahg: dont recall there were a couple i didnt. forgot maybe
<micahg> ok, I'll take care of it
<gnomefreak> thanks. im just trying to get done with email asap so i can move on
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, when I asked asac about bug tasks, he suggested just adding a new one for each version since we'll only get one mail for it
<gnomefreak> micahg: instead of changing 3.0->3.5 we mark 3.0 invalid and add 3.5?
<micahg> 3.0 can be won't fix
<micahg> that way, we can catch dupes in the older package as well
<gnomefreak> invalid still good?
<micahg> well, it's not really invalid though, is it?
<gnomefreak> 3.0 == wont get fixed. what do we need 3.0 open for? it doesnt catch bugs and all 3.0 shoiuld be bumped to 3.5 anyway no?
<micahg> no, we still have 3.0 in hardy, intrepid, and jaunty
<micahg> if it belongs in 3.5 (i.e. filed in the wrong pacakge, it should be bumped)
<micahg> it also gives us a history of how many versions back a bug is
<micahg> and subtle enticement to poke upstream for a fix :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> send upstream and change to 3.5. there is nothing we can do with 3.0 in any version of ubuntu
<micahg> gnomefreak: sending to upstream doesn't necessarily get it fixed
<gnomefreak> i dont understand the reasoning behind leaving open unless it is getting fixed in that version
<micahg> not to leave open, but to leave listed
<micahg> as in Won't Fix which is a closed status
<gnomefreak> so just add a new task for 3.5
<micahg> yep
<micahg> and unless it's high or something we can do, won't fix for 3.0
<gnomefreak> 'wont fix" is for that version. that is why its there :)
<micahg> yep
 * micahg is waiting for a sink to drain...
<micahg> gnomefreak: you seem to be better at finding upstream bugs than I am
 * gnomefreak stepping awawy for a few email is getting to be alot of work
<gnomefreak> micahg: i havent looked in a while but that isnt a problem if given a bug to go on
<micahg> ah, how did I miss that :)
 * gnomefreak going to ask "miss what" when i get back :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok missed what?
<micahg> gnomefreak: missed the upstream link in the report
<gnomefreak> ah yeah people have been dropping links and LP has been adding them but it doesnt add them to task
<micahg> yeah, well, I guess the idea is that someone should verify the link is correct before setting a task
<sevoir> bdrung: I reported a bug from mozilla-devscripts
<asac> uff ... somewhat i completely forgot to turn on my irc over weekend :/
<asac> hi
<micahg> hi asac
<asac> hi micahg
 * asac gets coffee
<sevoir> hi asac
<micahg> asac: bug 440987 when you get back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440987 in ubufox "Firefox 3.5 Plugin Finder Service in Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 displays "No suitable plugins were found" for flash" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440987
<sevoir> share your coffee
 * micahg needs to sleep soon
<gnomefreak> bug 173890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install due to md5sum mismatch" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<gnomefreak> ikonia: looking now
<gnomefreak> micahg: sleep than
<gnomefreak> asac: im not here :)
 * micahg is still waiting for my sink
<gnomefreak> ikonia: your not kory AFAIK
<gnomefreak> asac: you are on holiday arent you?
<sevoir> reported today: bug 442897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442897 in mozilla-devscripts "debuild -b fatal error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442897
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<eagles0513875> how goes it gnomefreak
<ikonia> hey gnomefreak
<micahg> gnomefreak: another reason to add a new task, a bug shows up at the bottom of the list if you change the package
<micahg> on an onld bug
<eagles0513875> morning ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no so good at all but not something i can talk about yet. but i can say i was trown into hospital unvolentary
<gnomefreak> ikonia: Changed in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu Gutsy):
<gnomefreak> assignee: 	nobody → kory (korybauer)
<ikonia> how odd
<gnomefreak> that is what i was refering to
<eagles0513875> ouchie hope you are ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i will be we hope. did something stupid and paying for it thats all
<eagles0513875> ouchie
<yamo> Hi all
<eagles0513875> well my friends did something stupid to me and threw me in friends pool with mobile phone in me pocket :( so i have no mobile phone
<gnomefreak> asac: any progress on sunbird so i can get 5or so bugs out of my work load?
<asac> bah. this coffee is a mess ;)
<eagles0513875> hey asac
<asac> hi
 * gnomefreak not sure if im getting coffee thsi morning wife is pissed and wont allow me alot of things
<asac> micahg: is that the only bug for the plugin finder service?
<micahg> there were 3 recent ones that I merged
<asac> kk
 * eagles0513875 needs to finish up bindwood today
<asac> micahg: i will fix it today. its basically an update of the webservice db for 9.10. didnt do that yet, because i am supposed to move the webservice to its real location (rather than people.canonical.com)
<micahg> ok, cool
<gnomefreak> ikonia: is that what you meant?
<micahg> asac: were the language packs fixed with the latest respin (1003) or do we still need another one for ff?
<asac> micahg: i think next langpack respin will be in 8 days or so
<micahg> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird ... thats sponsoring?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<micahg> also, the localized installs of ubuntu, shouldn't they install the lang packs for ff?
<asac> gnomefreak: is the build in your PPA so i can test?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> micahg: not sure i understand that question
<asac> the langpack-o-matic puts the ff translations in our main language packs
<asac> we have a po2xpi tool that does that. there are sources that can be used: a) upstream .xpi files
<asac> b) launchpad exports
<asac> during development cycle we used launchpad exports everywhere now (thats why we have the ssl issue as there is a bug)
<asac> in the past we used the upstream xpi's for languages that are available upstream
<asac> we will go back to that mode in next update
<asac> micahg1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286033/ (in case you didnt get all)
<asac> gnomefreak: i am not on holiday ;) .... i just rebooted my irc gateway before weekend ;)
<micahg1> ah, o
<gnomefreak> asac: ah sorry you have to work
<gnomefreak> oh and thanks for giving me the weird bugs :(
<micahg> so, if the langpack is installed as it should be with the localized version, then firefox should be localized as well
<gnomefreak> it seems as the lightning extension comes natively and can only be actived or de-actived
<gnomefreak> that is in bug report you gave me :(
<asac> micahg: yes. the devmode (thats the all-from launchpad) had issues with locales that have a country code
<asac> es
<asac> zh
<asac> pt
<asac> i think are the most common ones that have issues atm
<micahg> ok, so the respin will fix that too?
<eagles0513875> asac: has https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/428478 been pushed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428478 in mozilla-stumbleupon "mozilla-stumbleupon is using the wrong version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<eagles0513875> got an email from gnomefreak i believe about it not being pushed yet
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: huh?
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the status on that? i see its still UNRELEASED. does that mean you have outstanding issues?
<gnomefreak> on that yes it has. bdrung changing the changelog to himself so i never know if it was pushed or not
<gnomefreak> asac: no its ready to go
<micahg> asac: can you mark a dependency upstream for me?
<gnomefreak> if my branch is there its ready there were a bunch i was looking for not sure what ones were pushed but i think all but 1 of my extensions were pushed
<micahg> or should I bug the mozilla devs?
<asac> gnomefreak: seems it had a custom build ... how is that done nowß
<asac> ?
<asac> doesnt seem like med-xpi-pack would work if i look at the upstream tree
<gnomefreak> asac: what are you talking about?
<asac> micahg: the lang pacs are a downstream bug only
 * gnomefreak getting confused very fast
<micahg> asac: I have a different one :)
<asac> micahg: except that if you use .xpi that there are a few things not translated (like profile manager)
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ok cuz i got an email asking for it to be pushed and i cannot do that
<asac> gnomefreak: stumble upon
<asac> gnomefreak: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-stumbleupon.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it was to mailing list wasnt it?
<micahg> asac: bug 333799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333799 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox uses en-GB by default instead of en-US" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333799
<gnomefreak> looking
<micahg> has upstream mozilla bug 479952
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ya it was in response to bug 428478
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 479952 in General "Ubuntu Firefox uses en-GB by default instead of en-US" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428478 in mozilla-stumbleupon "mozilla-stumbleupon is using the wrong version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428478
<micahg> which should depend on mozilla bug 485860
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 485860 in Release Engineering: Future "change automation to also post en-US xpi, just like any other locale" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485860
<asac> micahg: not sure that would help us
<gnomefreak> asac: im not seeing anything about a custom build but i can say it builds and works great here. (stumbleupon
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> the bug here is about the dictionay for spell checking
<asac> not about the translation
<asac> gnomefreak: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-stumbleupon.ubuntu/revision/7
 * eagles0513875 apologises for adding to the confusion
<asac> gnomefreak: you removed a bunch of code in debian/rules
<gnomefreak> !info ubuntu-tweak
<asac> that previously would build the .xpi
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i know
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in karmic
<asac> now i dont see how that would work
<micahg> hmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: bdrung had me do that.
<gnomefreak> asac: its does it fine here
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. but that only works if you use med-xpi-unpack to produce the upstream orig
<asac> and upstream tree
<micahg> asac: does spell check default to the selected language?
<asac> gnomefreak: let me test build it
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. thats broken. no .jar is produced inside the .xpi
<asac> we need to do the .upstream with med-xpi-unpack
<asac> or do a custom build thing
<asac> like your build/mozilla-stumbleupon
<asac> i would think you should keep the build/*:: rule
<asac> and the clean:: rule
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-stumbleupon.ubuntu/revision/7
<asac> from there
<asac> micahg: thats the question.
<asac> i dont know
<asac> i think thats the bug
<gnomefreak> asac: can we get med-xpi do it? but either way it will be at least a week before i can get to it. wife hasnt released me mentally well enough to be online. long story please dont ask :(
<asac> kk
<asac> gnomefreak: thats ok.
<asac> bdrung and me will go through all extensions this week and do everything
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> you have pushed your changes to the branch so we can do that on top
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: just glad to hear ur ok on the whole prob granted you cant help out much
<eagles0513875> *you are
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ill be fine i was released friday and i need to adjust to life and my problems thats all.
<eagles0513875> i hear u
<eagles0513875> im trying to get back into a routine of a different sort
<eagles0513875> just started my 2nd week of lectures
<gnomefreak> asac: while your at it please feel free to fix clean rule in firegpg so i can update that to latest and get it ready for 10.04
<gnomefreak> its just the firegpgcall shit
<gnomefreak> i was thinking about having m-d remove all bullshit from source but that wont work
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. if thats for 10.04 we can check that later ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i would like to get it in sid before we get it here like flashgot
<micahg1> ok asac, I guess I'll figure that out later.
<gnomefreak> asac: once rules is fixed i will fix everything else
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. that makes sense
<asac> unfortunately i am pretty much busted till release (based on experiences from last cycles=
<asac> micahg: i think we need to check the code how it tries to find the right dictionary
<gnomefreak> micahg: just a thought but it seems like bug 442223 and bug 442211 are related and its her system set up nothing more
<asac> must be an obvious bug somewhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442223 in firefox-3.0 "If you are seeing this page, your browser settings prevent you from automatically redirecting to a new URL. Please click here to continue. " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442211 in firefox-3.0 "firefox is preventing all applications and web sites from opening" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442211
<micahg> gnomefreak: agreed
<gnomefreak> asac: my main concern atm is sunbird
<asac> yes
<asac> i know
<gnomefreak> micahg: or mental issue ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: she's opened a ton of those recently
<asac> gnomefreak: is there a "need-packaging" bug?
<gnomefreak> oh fuck email :(
<gnomefreak> asac: for sunbird no since its an update to 0.9
<gnomefreak> for everything else i think so
<eagles0513875> asac: if there is something that needs packaging is that like i did with bindwood where i run bzr db command or thats a different process
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. but we usually have a "new version avail bug" or something
<gnomefreak> asac: there is no new version 1.0 hasnt landed yet and 0.9 been in Ubuntu since Jaunty
<asac> eagles0513875: bzr bd is a tool to build packages/sources from branches. you need to produce the packaging first
<asac> gnomefreak: 0.9 is in jaunty?
<gnomefreak> yep
<eagles0513875> asac: ok will have to follow the link the bot gives
<gnomefreak> !sunbird jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sunbird jaunty
<asac> gnomefreak: oh. so this is about sid?
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird jaunty
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 7915 kB, installed size 23696 kB
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> asac: firegpg is about sid
<asac> gnomefreak: what am i supposed to do for lightning-sunbird then? thought it was 0.9 needed sponsoring
<gnomefreak> asac: 0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 needs push
<asac> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging?action=show&redirect=MozillaTeam%2FFirefox3Extensions%2FPackaging
<asac> thats a intro how to package _new_ extensions
<gnomefreak> ubuntu2 is latest in repos
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thats good (doesnt need freeze exception). what does it fix?
<gnomefreak> 5 or so bugs. giv eme a minute
<gnomefreak> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10/revision/124
<micahg> bug 441092, what is everyone's experience
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441092 in firefox-3.5 "click on scroll bar sometimes scrolls several pages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441092
<eagles0513875> i havent had that happen to me but then again havent updated my other partition in a few days so i dunno but it hasnt happened to me so far
<micahg> nevermind
<gnomefreak> updating mine soon
<gnomefreak> be back
<eagles0513875> i have a vm but everything is blocked by my school
<micahg> Is anyone taking care of the FTFBS for xul-1.9.3?
<micahg> I won't be able to get to it for at least another 6 hours
<asac> micahg: i will try but i might not.
<asac> micahg: sleep well!!!
<micahg> thanks asac, if you don't get to it, I'll either do it before or after work
<micahg> so, sometime in the next 24 hours
<eagles0513875> have a good one mich
<eagles0513875> micahg:
<eagles0513875> cant spell this morning my apologies
 * gnomefreak going to lay down. i didnt sleep last night. will be updating while im gone
<bdrung> asac, gnomefreak, av`_: i am back
<asac> hi bdrung
<bdrung> hi :)
<gnomefreak> bdrung: welcome back, you got me in trouble :(
<bdrung> gnomefreak: please update me
<gnomefreak> asac: btw was n-m fixed?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: in stumble upon you had me remove all rules crap and that shouldnt have happened
<gnomefreak> its not producing a .jar in the .xpi
 * gnomefreak didnt notice it when i built it
<bdrung> ups
<gnomefreak> its ok it will get fixed, asac and you will be running through them afaik
<bdrung> asac: why did med-xpi-unpack didn't do that?
<asac> bdrung: because stumbleupon upstream tree isnt produced using that
<asac> either we want to redo upstream or keep the build and clean rule
<gnomefreak> redoing upstream is going to make it alot harder to update it
<bdrung> redo :)
<gnomefreak> wtf wont this clear damnit
<bdrung> gnomefreak: why would it be harder?
<gnomefreak> wouldnt we have to merge our changes into it, assuming by upstrema you mean extension author
<gnomefreak> unless we patch it
<asac> bdrung: i think we can just do that while going through the list of extension review this week
<asac> gnomefreak wont have time to do that
<bdrung> if upstream release a xpi file, then we should use med-xpi-unpack to create the .orig file
<asac> gnomefreak: so all is fine. we will just fix it ;)
<gnomefreak> any changes we make to our build in upstream dirs. we would have to carry over to new release
<asac> unless stumbleupon isnt distributed as a .xpi
<asac> (upstream)
<bdrung> how is it distributed?
<gnomefreak> it is IIRC but would have to look
<gnomefreak> i had downloaded it at one time on win
<gnomefreak> looking to see how it is packaged
<gnomefreak> s/packaged/distributed
<gnomefreak> anyone with 3.5 daily having problems with search engine not working?
<gnomefreak> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/138 bdrung asac
<gnomefreak> its xpi
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for real now.
<asac> gnomefreak: enjoy
<asac> gnomefreak: thx
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, lots of red in umd, if you care to have a look
<asac> hi
<asac> yeah. currently processing mass-mail. micagh said that 1.9.3 is broken
<asac> hmm. did they kill greprefs?
<asac> mozilla bug 507288: move greprefs/*js into res/greprefs.js r=bsmedberg
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 507288 in Preferences "move greprefs/*js into greprefs.js" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507288
<asac> kk
<asac> let me adjust install accordingly
<asac> fta: ok fixed blindly
<asac> fta: i find those regexp like statements in .install not really comprehensible
<asac> noone understands what files that includes / excludes
<asac> unless its just a-zA-z* i dont think we should do something like that
<asac> but later ;)
<fta> yeah, i was an attempts to make the install file stable, but it sucks. maybe we should autogenerate it
<fta> -i+it
<fta> -s
<fta> (grrr, i should read what i type)
<asac> fta: ack. lets check auto generation or maybe just dumping a good diff and fail build or something
<fta> asac, do you still have a jaunty (or older) somewhere?
<fta> to replicate that http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=23362
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+mailinglist-moderate
<asac> i approved them. unfortunately i dont get the ml mails :/
<asac> so i cannot reply
<fta> the point was more, should we even have m-ls for dailies?
<asac> the idea was that outsiders can subscribe to build failures
<asac> since that failed, we dont need it
<asac> fta: deactivated
<asac> fta: http://artofapogee.blogspot.com/2009/05/ubuntu-my-2009-t-shirt-design.html doesnt crash chromium for me. site works
<asac> 64-bit
<fta> crashes my karmic 32
<fta> i mean, the oh snap! page, not a full crash
<asac> yeah. i get the full page (not snap)
<fta> $ chromium-browser http://artofapogee.blogspot.com/2009/05/ubuntu-my-2009-t-shirt-design.html
<fta> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --channel=31961.aa85bd0.1827306710 --type=renderer --lang=en-US --force-fieldtest=AsyncSlowStart/_AsyncSlowStart/DnsImpact/_default_enabled_prefetch/GlobalSdch/_global_enable_sdch/SocketLateBinding/_disable_late_binding/: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0a9476b0 ***
<fta> ======= Backtrace: =========
<fta> ...
<asac> fta: is there a regression window? maybe downgrading to something older (chromium side) helps?
<fta> i didn't try
<asac> i wouldnt think its a toolchain issue
<asac> glibc double free stuff is typical for all kind of double free issues
<asac> in all libs/programs
<fta> if it works fine on jaunty as one commenter said, it has to be something else
<asac> fta: is there no decent webview for chromium?
<fta> webview?
<asac> fta: yes. could be everywhere though.
<asac> fta: like mxr ... or even hg.moz -> files
<asac> i think you told me at some point ... but i seem not to find it now
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk  but it won't call that decent
<fta> http://svnsearch.org/svnsearch/repos/CHROMIUM/search is better for commit oriented searches
<fta> http://github.com/chromium/chromium  but i hate github
<fta> there's also http://www.google.com/codesearch to search something very quickly, but it's often late
<fta> http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?hl=en&sa=N&cd=8&ct=rc#h0RrPvyPu-c/chrome/VERSION&q=BUILD%3D&exact_package=http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src
<fta> like it's at 4.0.209 while trunk is at 4.0.221
<kenvandine> fta, can you upload a new snapshot of gwibber?  lots of bug fixes, including making dbus much more robust and the facebook hang that has been killing people
<kenvandine> and the combobox view
<fta> kenvandine, ok, is the branch ready?
<kenvandine> yup
<fta> kenvandine, what about dark themes?
<kenvandine> asac, did you see that?
<kenvandine> fta, nothing yet... ryan isn't sure why it is doing that in that theme
<kenvandine> fta, although we should figure out why you are only seeing the one theme
<fta> and i still see only 1 theme in gwibber, not 3
<fta> yep
<kenvandine> do you have any in your homedir?
<kenvandine> we added theme versioning, so it should only show themes that advertise they work with this version of gwibber
<fta> where should i look? in ~/.gwibber i just have ~/.gwibber/imgcache/
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> please upload what we have though and i will help debug this
<asac> kenvandine: i dont use facebook
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share/gwibber?
<kenvandine> asac, yeah but that was killing lots of people
<kenvandine> asac, i got the follow name changes working
<fta> no ~/.local/share/gwibber here
<kenvandine> fta, do you have gwibber source checked out?
<fta> not locally
<kenvandine> grab trunk please, and edit gwibber/resources.py
<kenvandine> go to line 63 and add a line below it
<kenvandine> print path
<kenvandine> inside the for loop before the if statement
<kenvandine> and run gwibber from the checkout
<kenvandine> the client that is
<fta> lp:gwibber ?
<kenvandine> yup
<fta>  /usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/gwilouche
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286171/
<kenvandine> ls /usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286174/
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> your install is messed up
 * kenvandine wonders how that happened
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> crap
 * kenvandine knows what's wrong
<kenvandine> fta, hold that upload :)
<asac> kenvandine: nice. and exception handling for "normal" timeouts ?
<kenvandine> asac, not yet :(
<kenvandine> although that is "generally" not noticable
<asac> ok. so we kind of hide the reason ;)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<asac> well. if gwibber gets that exception it still dies
<kenvandine> we aren't bulletproof yet
<asac> right?
<asac> thats definitly noticable ;)
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it could yes
<kenvandine> we need to handle that better
<asac> imo every dbus call throwing exception will kill gwibber UI
<kenvandine> it doesn't
<fta> kenvandine, holding..
<asac> what is catching those?
<asac> and why didnt that catch if nameowner changed in the past?
<asac> imo that should be the same code path
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/gwibber_2.0.0~bzr458-0ubuntu1~daily1_all.deb | grep theme.version
<fta> -rw-r--r-- root/root        18 2009-10-01 17:09 ./usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/gwilouche/theme.version
<fta> fta@ix:~ $
<fta> i don't see why it is my fault then..
<kenvandine> fta, it isn't your fault
<fta> great :)
<kenvandine> just surprised nobody else caught it
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i am testing the fix now
<kenvandine> setup.py didn't include the right themes
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> what is pushed now will work :)
<kenvandine> thx for catching that fta
<kenvandine> asac, the problem we still have is if the backend is hung doing something and owning the name still
<kenvandine> i think there are still a few places where it blocks other operations
<kenvandine> not dbus related, i think
<kenvandine> if the client calls it, and times out
<kenvandine> the client just tries again next time, it doesn't crash
<kenvandine> but... if the backend never recovers from it
<kenvandine> it still owns the name, so it doesn't start a new one
<kenvandine> only solution i can come up with is have the client decide if it has been attempting to call the daemon for some reasonable amount of time with no response, so kill the daemon
<kenvandine> the biggest culprit for hanging the daemon was urllib2 calling facebook
<kenvandine> sometimes it wouldn't respond and it would never timeout, which urllib2 should timeout
<kenvandine> but specifically with facebook, it didn't
<kenvandine> not sure why
<kenvandine> so now facebook uses pycurl, which does reliably timeout
<asac> kenvandine: what i dont see is why it doesnt crash. from what i can tell dbus exceptions are not caught anywhere.
<asac> but if you say exceptions are caught somewhere then fine ;)
<kenvandine> the dbus exceptions handle themselves i think :)
<kenvandine> it is weird
<kenvandine> they don't actually crash the program
<kenvandine> but give us a DBusException we can do something with
<kenvandine> so what i want to do is record each timeout we get in a row
<kenvandine> calculate some time ourselves to say the past 5 minutes we haven't been able to get a reply from the server
<kenvandine> and kill the server hard, so it restarts
<kenvandine> now that we can reconnect on restart
<kenvandine> but i don't think a single timeout should be enough for us to hard killit
<kenvandine> kill it
<kenvandine> but if we get several timeouts in a row, it is a sign it is hung
<kenvandine> and give it a shot in the head :)
<kenvandine> asac, unless you have a better idea
<kenvandine> i am wide open for ideas, i just can't think of a better solution
<asac> kenvandine: do you still have the minimal testcase for name_owner_change?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> let me push it somewhere
<kenvandine> it is quite simple
<asac> great
 * asac out for lunch
<kenvandine> asac, lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/dbus-test-stuff
<kenvandine> i added some signal stuff to it since i last ran it
<kenvandine> but it should be working, just not using the signals yet
 * gnomefreak cant recall guys name but i think i found upstream bug of whta he was talking about
<gnomefreak> oh well
<gnomefreak> asac: someone should be asking you about dark theme for firefox not working or something like that name is Sid* i think well either  way here is upstream bug that dropped in my lap just now. maybe the same: mozilla 478632
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478632 in Theme "Awesome bar link color on linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478632
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. i already read that today by coincident
<gnomefreak> k
<BUGabundo> hey asac gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<asac> hi BUGabundo ... long not "read" ;)
<asac> busy?
<BUGabundo> me?
<BUGabundo> I've been here every night :)
<BUGabundo> don't you sub to me on identica or brainbird?
<BUGabundo> now, I'm just watching ice age 3 :)
<asac> i dont read identica atm ;) ... i am happy if i find time to dent something ;)
<BUGabundo> you do dent a lot some times
<gnomefreak> oh here we go :(
<BUGabundo> sup gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> asac: care to read/comment on bug 440987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440987 in ubufox "Firefox 3.5 Plugin Finder Service in Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 displays "No suitable plugins were found" for flash" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440987
 * gnomefreak has choice words for him but none are nice including but not limited to "your system is a security risk"
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a dupe or a MASTER ... thats understood
 * asac made a master out of it
<gnomefreak> ok will look
<gnomefreak> ah ok see what you mean now
<protector> asac? need a work around for NM in Karmic ;) WLAN Connections are declined :) can u help me?
<BUGabundo> protector: usually a ':' or ',' is better then a '?' in front of a nick
<BUGabundo> since that's who some IRC clients highlight it
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<asac> i followed up with protector in #nm
<BUGabundo> ok asac
 * gnomefreak gone
<fta> asac, dh_install: xulrunner-1.9.3 missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/res/greprefs.js), aborting
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33045753/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20091005r33466%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, your blind fix wasn't that effective ;)
<micahg> fta: I can look at it later
<fta> sure
<BUGabundo> micahg: that NM bug
<BUGabundo> we were talking the other day
<micahg> yeah
<BUGabundo> of not auto auto conncting to wifi
<BUGabundo> seems fixed now
<micahg> yeah, but there's a new bug where it keeps dropping the wireless connection at least in the repo version
<micahg> I'm afraid to try the daily
<BUGabundo> daily here I tinkg
<BUGabundo> wifi up for serveral hours
<BUGabundo> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<BUGabundo> grr
<asac> fta: that sucks
<asac> fta: we should at least run a "find" so we have the complete file list in log ;)
<asac> after make install
<asac> before all the debhelper stuff starts
<fta> i will fix it
<fta> damn, not enough ppa builders
<fta> umd: "A recent upload has resulted in 82  pending builds."
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> or space :)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fta> chromium is red too
<fta> songbird too
<fta> sad day
<bdmurray> is bug 441610 related to bug 437545?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441610 in language-pack-fr-base "missing firefox translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437545 in langpack-o-matic "missing spanish translation in firefox 3.5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437545
<asac> bdmurray: yes. next translation push should fix this
<asac> bdmurray: please dupe and add langpack-o-matic and assign arne to that task
<asac> and me to the langpack task (or vv. just so we are both subscribed)
<fta> asac, we call dh_* everywhere where we should just using install or a simple cp for our stuff
<fta> that's bad
<fta> +be
<asac> why is that bad?
<asac> i see that its bad that we use it without -p
<asac> but besides from that?
<fta> asac, because we then loose the benefit of --list-missing
<bdrung> asac, bdmurray: what about having firefox-lp-improvements in Ubuntu?
<av`> asac, what do you think about the new epiphany-webkit?
<bdmurray> bdrung: one concern about packaging it was the quantity of updates / sru's needed
<bdrung> bdmurray: and did it need many updates?
<bdmurray> bdrung: its been about 1 per month
<bdrung> k
<bdmurray> which seems like a lot to me
<asac> av`: i like it ;)
<av`> asac, do you think it needs to mature a bit or not?
<asac> bdmurray: why does that need many updates?
<asac> av`: depends on what you want
<asac> i think normal browser usage is quite good and stable
<asac> but its the first major exposure of that code
<av`> asac, looks like gecko-->webkit transition is not yet mature
<av`> e.g some regressions, crashes
<asac> av`: we fixed a few
<asac> i need bugs and backtraces
<asac> then we can fix them still
<av`> I saw we have a webkit team
<av`> with a nice PPA in it
<av`> I gonna move to epiphany, will let you know if I found out anything wrong
<av`> asac, do you think epiphany will be made the first ubuntu's browser?
<bdmurray> asac: it uses xpath with launchpad web pages which seems to change a lot ;-)
<av`> asac, somehow / somewhen
<asac> bdmurray: oh. ok.
<asac> av`: unlikely
<av`> asac, why ubuntu don't follow GNOME's project directions for epiphany like with all other stuff?
<asac> epiphany-webkit is basically a one + 10*10th man show ;)
<asac> because we dont follow GNOME directions. we select the best software for users
<asac> gnome is just the default direction
<asac> that can be changed and adjusted
<asac> ;)
<av`> asac, and what about chromium?
<av`> asac, will it become the 'best software' in a near future?
<asac> not sure why you are asking all this
<av`> asac, pure curiosity :)
<asac> can i see the future?
<asac> no
<av`> asac, you can't, but sure you have a wide view of things now
<asac> yes.
<asac> ffox extensions are a killer feature that is unlikely to happen for any other browser soon
<av`> yeah, that's a true point
<asac> also ffox has a strong brand on windows
<asac> and is a good bridge for those users
<asac> they feel a bit home at least ;)
<av`> true as well
<asac> chromium is promissing
<av`> but there is still a lot of work to do behind it
<asac> in the short run no chance to replace ffox as the default in the general distro
<asac> maybe in custom builds
<asac> or downstreams
<asac> that will probably happening sooner
<av`> asac, did you see mozilla now pays 500 bucks for ppl who gonna find security bugs? :)
<asac> they always did that
<asac> since 1.0
<av`> maybe not so much
<asac> they did
<asac> not if they stopped it in between
<asac> but i never saw a "we dont do that anymore" announce
<asac> you get that if you find and help fixing the bugs
<av`> then the planet post I saw reported some oudated informations
<asac> unless you are paid for such work anyway ;)
<av`> * outdated
<asac> yeah. i think they might want to refresh this
<asac> so its more obvious
<av`> yeah, maybe was just a reminder post
<av`> asac, I fully upgraded to karmic and the new NM rocks
<av`> it supports my wireless connections without problems and with full power
<av`> before it had the 70% of signal and the router was 1 m away
<av`> now seems to be fixed and the signal is 99%
<micahg1> fta: does songbird daily support ipods?
<fta> micahg, not sure, i'm no longer using it. in the past, that part was not opensource
<fta> i need to orphan that ppa
<micahg> fta: did you fix the FTFBS or should I look at it later?
<fta> and the packaging branch too
<fta> i fixed xul 1.9.3
<av`> fta, about songbird
<av`> fta, a lot of ppl wanted to help packaging it on debian as well
<av`> fta, but everyone left after looking at the package
<fta> av`, feel free to redo it from scratch if you think you can do better
<micahg> fta: I don't see the revisions in the branch
<av`> fta, you could discuss it with awoodland, who is the only guy who is working on it ATM
<av`> fta, no, sorry, no time : )
<av`> fta, awoodland wanted to restart doing it, you might want to have a chat with him
<av`> fta, he is the ITP owner for debian
<fta> av`, i no longer care, he can take over my work, or ignore it. i've tried several times to pass the hand and i was willing to help during the transition, noone ever stepped up
<fta> each time i let the ppa red for more than a few days, some random guys jump in and complain, but none ever offer help
<fta> +ed
<fta> asac, you did:
<fta> -debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/greprefs
<fta> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/res/greprefs.js
<fta> should have been:
<fta> -debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/greprefs
<fta> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/greprefs.js
<micahg> asac: why does apt-get source epiphany-browser still redirect to epiphany-webkit?
<asac> micahg: maybe epiphany-browser isnt build yet?
<asac> fta: well. check the commit comment
<bdrung> bdmurray: can you follow http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam and rename the binary to xul-ext-lp-improvements and the source to lp-improvements or lp-improvements-extension?
<micahg> It's FTBFS right now
<asac> he said "move to res/greprefs.js" ;)
<micahg> I was going to look at it
<asac> move greprefs to res/greprefs.js
<fta> yep
<asac> maybe he even committed that on top
<fta> who knows
<micahg> asac: how can I grab the source of a package in the archive but not built yet?
<fta> dget its dsc
<micahg> thanks fta
<asac> micahg: the build failed
<asac> micahg: yeah dget
<micahg> which one?
<asac> epiphany-browser
<micahg> yeah
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33030533/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.epiphany-browser_2.28.0-4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> I was going to see if I can fix
<asac> GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<asac> aborting...
<asac> /bin/bash: line 1: 21329 Aborted                 g-ir-compiler Epiphany-2.28.gir -o Epiphany-2.28.typelib
<asac> not sure. i didnt get that on my local machine
<asac> and we synched from debian
<asac> so it probably built there too
<micahg> it built fine in debian
<asac> yes. thats what i mean ;)
<asac> micahg: maybe check if the debian build actually does this typelib gir stuff
<asac> might be that we pulled in something through a transitaionl build-depends
<asac> taht auto enabled something
<micahg> asac: that file doesn't exist in ubuntu or debian
<asac> that doesnt work ;)
<asac> you would need to check the build log
<asac>  i gues
<asac> for "GEN    Epiphany-2.28.typelib
<asac> "
<asac> what file does not exist?
<asac> i mean in the build log
<asac> if there is  a GEN ... Epiphany-2...typelib
<asac> in debian
<asac> but well ;) ... i think you will figure
 * asac goes back preparing the update
<fta> asac, added a find
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: btw its past 10 pm :)
 * asac kicks
<fta> wanted to regenerate the *install but it's not trivial
<fta> yeah, thanks
<asac> fta: before you leave. maybe we should stop doing this .install completely?
<asac> atm we have half in ther and the rest in rules
<asac> thats not good ;)
<fta> yep, i'll think about it
<BUGabundo> fta:  asac: quick question: I have 2 FF 3.7 profiles
<BUGabundo> how can i copy passwords from one to the other?
<asac> BUGabundo: weave?
<asac> latest weave worked pretyt great for me
<BUGabundo> same PC
<BUGabundo> don't really want to host it online
<BUGabundo> can't I just copy a file or db?
<BUGabundo> xmarks messed one of my FFs
<BUGabundo> so I made a new one, reinstalled all addons expect xmarks
<BUGabundo> and coppied history, bookmarks, and stuff
<BUGabundo> but passwords as a no go :(
<asac> BUGabundo: weave encrypts your stuff ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: there is a db file yes.
<asac> try signons.sqlite
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> I'll sqlite it 1st t ose
<asac_> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<micahg> !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<micahg> @now
<micahg> @now CDT
<asac_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BUGabundo> asac: (new TypeError("chromeWin.Firebug is undefined", "file:///home/bugabundo/.mozilla/firefox-3.7/xnsw79xq.2/extensions/%7Be4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781%7D/components/greasemonkey.js", 392))
<BUGabundo> those this tell you something ?
<micahg> maybe Firebug isn't  compatible with 3.7?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I don't even have it enable
<micahg> does greasemonkey need firebug?
<BUGabundo> asac_: doh. now I see why I though signons.sqlite wasn't it
<asac_> yeah
<BUGabundo> I was just looking at disablehosts :(
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> ok this is strange
<BUGabundo> both DBs have around the same amount of records
<BUGabundo> 397 against 382
<BUGabundo> so why aint the new profile accessing the passwords?
<asac> damn ... net is flaky here still
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> asac: did you get my monolog?
<asac> no
<asac> i didnt get anything before your TypeError
<BUGabundo> asac: *if* you are still with us: backlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/286569/
<micahg> here's a nice bug that maybe others should +metoo: bug 444091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444091 in soyuz "Option to build/rebuild one architecture at a time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444091
<BUGabundo> installing weave
<asac> micahg: not sure. i always felt like PPAs are something to publish stuff (for release or quick testing) ... not to testbuild ;)
<micahg> asac: well, even for the buildbots
<micahg> it would be nice if it would FTBFS on one arch
<micahg> instead of
<micahg> 3
<asac_> hope this connection stays for a whil
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-06
<fta> kenvandine, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Gwibber-darktheme-not-so-great.png
<bdrung_> asac: what's the progress of the m-d package autodetection?
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<asac> darn. connection is dead
<asac> good night
<asac> !!
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<micahg> asac: ubufox is gonna need some work for Lucid...http://theunfocused.net/2009/10/06/firefox-3-6-knows-when-your-plugins-are-out-of-date/
<kenvandine> fta, how does gilouche look now though?
<fta> no change
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> ryan said gilouche shouldn't pick up anything from the gtk theme
<kenvandine> like the others do
<fta> ui is frozen :(
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> damn
<fta> it's crashing
<fta> dbus related
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286626/
<kenvandine> oh... that's good then!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> ok, so that helps me know what to do for exception handling :)
<kenvandine> much better than just hanging...
<kenvandine> i'll work on that later tonight
<fta> great
<EruditeHermit> asac, hi
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> morning bdrung_
<bdrung_> asac: do you want to implement something, before i release m-d 0.17?
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: does that mean that we need to have the extensions use 0.17 instead of 0.16
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: hi, you do not need to bump the build-depends. it is a bug fix release, so only package which fail with 0.16 requires 0.17
<eagles0513875> ok bdrung_ is that going to be in the repos or will i have to install it form upstream
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: it will be in the repos sooner or later (uploaded to debian and sync to ubuntu)
<eagles0513875> alright cuz i get 16 from upstream
<eagles0513875> but not at home at the moment so i dont have internet access from my karmic partition
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: 0.16 is in karmic, too
<eagles0513875> at the time it wasnt yet
<eagles0513875> this blows i cant even download stuff via vm :(
<eagles0513875> at least i have irc access lol
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: im planning on rolling my own distro based on kubuntu how could i create my own repos since i only want certain packages that will pertain to what my distro will be focusing on
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: you can use a ppa if you want it public. there are tool to create a repo if you want a local repo. i use a flat format (drop all .deb files into a directory) and apt-ftparchive to create it.
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: which in ur opinion is better. im thinking of making a gaming distro for gamers and game developers woudl it be better in a ppa or local repo
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: the packages in the ppa must be free (= libre) and the space is limited: 1 GB, you can increase it to 2, 3 GB an so on.
<eagles0513875> ok so if one doesnt have the bandwith it would be better to use the ppa's
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: why do you want to create an own distro instead bringing the packages into ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> they are probably there
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> i would like to do something like ubuntu studio but focused on gaming and game development
<eagles0513875> in all honesty i havent seen anythign focused on gamers
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: so you do not need an repo, you only need an installation cd/dvd
<eagles0513875> right now you got me thinking again
<eagles0513875> keep it as my own distro or create it to add to the ubuntu line
<bdrung_> an own distro is lot more work to maintain
<eagles0513875> ya i hear ya on that
<eagles0513875> you think it would catch on with gamers and game developers?
<asac> hi
 * asac goes and gets some coffee
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<asac> seems the network storm at my provider is over ;) ... no reconnect for hours ;)
<eagles0513875> hehe asac there was a netsplit just now
<asac> yeah. but netsplit is better than /me going crazy because my net connection goes up/down all the time ;)
<eagles0513875> bbl gonna grab lunch
<eagles0513875> asac: bdrung_ said something bout dev scripts 0.17 before not sure if u saw it
<asac> yeah. i will talk to him
<asac> have to get some coffe first ;)
<asac> mac_v: intertestingly redhat folks said they think our current wireless icons are the ones that should be used for 3g ... and wifi be something more like what is used on mac for wifi
<asac> from what i understand thats more like the favicon from there: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<asac> but no guarantees on that. .. just guessed that from the verbose description of how it looks on mac ;)
<eagles0513875> i can screen shot what wifi looks on mac since im on one
<asac> eagles0513875: thx!!
<eagles0513875> no problem
<asac> eagles0513875: maybe capture screens for states: connected, disconnected, CONNECTING
<eagles0513875> now to figure out how to screenshot
<asac> haha
<asac> alt + print ;)
<eagles0513875> hehe will have to do it from home then lol
<eagles0513875> in java lecture atm
<asac> eagles0513875: you can take screens in lectures ;)
<asac> shouldnt be bad
<eagles0513875> hehe ya i know
<mac_v> asac: interesting indeed ;) ...
<eagles0513875> but i have to be careful
<eagles0513875> unless mac_v is on  a mac and can do the screens
<eagles0513875> lol
<mac_v> eagles0513875: not using a mac here ;)
<eagles0513875> heheh then whats with the name :P
<mac_v> eagles0513875: it was supposed to be "mach" .. but the nick was taken :(
<av`> asac, is it possible to import history.dat from firefox to epiphany?
<av`> asac, in a sane way
<asac> mac_v: anyway, they seem to spy on us ;) ... dan knew everything about our current artwork and had this discussed with his UX folks etc.
<eagles0513875> well ill try and get the screen shots. if im not mistaken though asac wicd has something similar to what mac has
<asac> which i find cool because i have absolutely no idea what fedora uses atm ;)
<mac_v> \o/
<eagles0513875> i cant install wicd to confirm because all downloads are blocked form here for the love of god and its upsetting
<asac> mac_v: so what he basically said was that they think our current wifi icons are good for 3g + signal strength :)
<asac> eagles0513875: i want mac screens
<asac> ;)
<asac> the genuine ones
<eagles0513875> ok well i forgot i have an hr and a half free after this i can do it in
<mac_v> asac: ah... wait .. i think i had screenies from ...
<asac> if its wicd i will always keep in mind: "wow, mac must suck"
<eagles0513875> heheh no its not wicd
<asac> av`: i dont think there is away for that
<asac> atm
<eagles0513875> but the look is similar to that of wicd if i am not mistaken
<av`> asac, damn it : / anyway is the epiphany-webkit PPA package (webkit team) the latest one?
<av`> asac, I mean the one with those crashes fixed
<asac> av`: also i think firefox uses sqlite ... so the .dat is something youstill have from ffox 2
<asac> av`: no. the latest is the current epiphany-browser source in the archive (it ftbfs)
<mac_v> asac: this seems to be from leopard > http://seanmcgrath.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/sean-leopard-desktop.png
<asac> if you want to check what we can do about the build failure thatw ould be cool ... otherwise is on my list for after lunch
<av`> asac, that's the synced package from debian
<asac> mac_v: yeah. thats what he was talking about ;)
<mac_v> but i dont like using the curves :(  ... the icons wont be crisp
<asac> mac_v: he said its used in multiple places already ... like mac, android, etc.
<av`> asac, it works on debian but ftbfs here
<asac> mac_v: but its obvious why our UX team wants greyscale tray icons :/
<mac_v> yeah , UX loves OSX
<mac_v> :/
<asac> i hate greyscale ... at least thats what i have in mind if i see firefox on mac
<asac> i just looks "sad" ... like grey weather
<mac_v> hehe , i dint like it initially either... /me like color icons everywhere...
<mac_v> asac: but they make some sense'
<asac> cool. lets start a new distro ;)
<asac> i always wanted to make a pink distro for girls ;)
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> i have no idea what makes and what makes not sense
<mac_v> asac: hmm... there was a recent SiDa group for that
<asac> all i know is that its not good to switch to greyscale until we moved 90% of apps there
<asac> so you dont see grey and acolored icon
<mac_v> asac: the UX says , the notification icon are a constant presence , so using color gives the icons undue prominence... but rather if we use color only for errors , then the icons will pop-out when the icons gain color...
<mac_v> notification area icons*
<asac> mac_v: notification icons are a bit different to tray icons ... for me notificafion icons are the ones you see in notify-send ;)
<mac_v> i meant tray icons ;p
<asac> mac_v: yeah. i like the "color" approach for errors
<asac> do we do that for nm-no-connection atm?
<fta2> asac, 3.7 is red
<mac_v> yup , for any errors
<mac_v> warnings > battery low
<eagles0513875> asac: is devscripts .17 in repos now?
<eagles0513875> asac: whats happening with translations for the extensions
<bdrung_> asac: i want to drop lsb-release from m-d and release 0.17 to debian and 0.17ubuntu1 to ubuntu. objections?
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: let me know when its released so i can repush bindwood
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: no, i will ping you, when it's released.
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: does bindwood have problems with 0.16?
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: otherwise you do not have to wait
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: when i installed it from upstream 0.16 and built it and tested it it didnt work. then there was some updates  which allowed it to work to firefox or something not sure which but its working now
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: i also havent implemented everything that is in the wiki checklist
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: can you give me a link to your current version of bindwood?
<eagles0513875> c
<eagles0513875> https://code.launchpad.net/~eagles051387/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<eagles0513875> thats my last push with devscripts 0.16 on firefox on kubuntu
<asac> bdrung_: why do we want to drop lsb-release again?
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: why cant we stay with 0.16 of devscripts for karmic and then push to 17 for 10.04?
<asac> eagles0513875: we dont need to bump all extensions to >= 0.17
<asac> 0.16 should be fine for most and if its not needed we dont need to bump the lower version
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: 0.17 fixes some bugs
<eagles0513875> asac: wouldnt it be better to try keep all extensions at the same version
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: gotcha
<asac> no
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> you dont raise build depends if its not needed
<bdrung_> asac: instead of having one version for Debian and Ubuntu (using lsb-release), i want to have two different versions in Debian and Ubuntu
<asac> that eases work for backporters etc.
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<asac> bdrung_: for now i dont see the benefit of maintaing different branches
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: let me know if you have issues with bindwood
<asac> bdrung_: we can ship some config file
<asac> that contains info about the release
<asac> if we dont want to run lsb-release at runtime
<asac> but even that .... what is the win?
<bdrung_> asac: 1. fix http://qa.debian.org/debcheck.php?dist=unstable&package=mozilla-devscripts
<bdrung_> asac: 2. it will be faster!
<bdrung_> asac: and we do not have to update the debian version, if we change something of the ubuntu magic
<asac> bdrung_: for 1. we can use build-time dependency
<asac> i dont see 2. as an issue
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: isnt that going to create more work in a way for those of you who are upstream maintainers
<asac> bdrung_: well. its well understood that its a win of having packages in sync
<asac> so better make the package that it works everywhere
<asac> so i sbuild-time dependency ok?
<asac> producing a "default" config file or somethign that tells "DISTRO=Debian/Ubuntu" ?
<bdrung_> asac: ok, will make a built time dependency
<asac> yes. just try to not make the xpi.mk a .in ;)
<bdrung_> asac: how about putting the magic into a separate file?
<asac> which magic?
<asac> i think that having a conffile with a key DISTRO=... would be good
<asac> at best so that we can still override it with DISTRO=xxxx
<asac> during make
<asac> like make -f /usr/.../xpi.mk DISTRO=ubuntu
<bdrung_> asac: line 81 till 141
<asac> bdrung_: we can move debian parts to xpi-debian.mk ... and ubuntu parts top xpi-ubuntu.mk ... and then include the right one based on the DISTRO config
<asac> or make a unified xpi-pkg-data.mk
<asac> with the appropriate if/else
<asac> i think we should go that way ... and later make .conf files out of that info
<asac> etc.
<bdrung_> xpi-pkg-data.mk sound good
<bdrung_> and on installation is either xpi-pkg-data-Debian.mk or xpi-pkg-data-Ubuntu.mk copied to /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts
<asac> bdrung_: actually i would also like a DISTRO=all feature ... so i can produce .debs that work everyhwere (if i release them outside the distro)
<asac> bdrung_: for "all" we should ship everything everywhere ... just a different default
<asac> i would prefer if the .deb is identical minus the default conf for the DISTRO value
<bdrung_> asac: ok. so how to implement the DISTRO value?
<eagles0513875> asac: im out for now will get u those screen shots
<eagles0513875> ping me when i get on later
<asac> ship a xpi-defaults.mk.in debian/rules with just DISTRO =? @distro@ for now
<asac> then in xpi.mk include all xpi-data-X.mk if DISTRO = all
<asac> otherwise just xpi-data-$(DISTRO)
<asac> TARGET_DISTRIBUTION is probably mayb a better more meaningful variable name
<asac> or just TARGET=...
<bdrung_> k
<asac> maybe XPI_TARGET
<asac> so we dont conflict
<asac> with eventual other uses of TARGET
<bdrung_> asac: why not TARGET_DISTRIBUTION?
<asac> its quite long and we probably need to prefix it with XPI_ anyway
<asac> and when we prefix it we can use the namespace as we like
<bdrung_> and XPI_TARGET_DISTRO?
<asac> that would work for me. also XPI_DISTRO ;)
<bdrung_> asac: didn't we use MOZ_ as prefix?
<asac> just choose something
<asac> bdrung_: hmm. not sure. i think we mixed it up somewhat
<asac> seems we used MOZ_XPI_
<asac> except for MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG
<asac> so MOZ_XPI_DISTRO = ...
<asac> maybe?
<bdrung_> and MOZ_EXT_NAME
<bdrung_> asac: or do we want to drop MOZ_ for the future?
<bdrung_> asac: then i would choose XPI_DISTRO
<asac> i dont think we should drop MOZ_ ... i think the MOZ_EXT_NAME came in late ;)
<asac> i want to provide a rather stable api than always transitioning ;)
<bdrung_> asac: so rename MOZ_EXT_NAME to MOZ_XPI_EXT_NAME (it is new and not used yet)?
<bdrung_> so MOZ_XPI_DISTRO
<asac> yes. for excersize we should provide backward compatibility (we dont know if its used outside of debian)
<asac> like move MOZ_EXT_NAME to deprecated section etc.
<bdrung_> asac: yes to the rename?
<asac> ack ... and support MOZ_EXT_NAME too (as deprecated)
<bdrung_> arg, supporting MOZ_EXT_NAME?
<bdrung_> that's not simple
<bdrung_> asac: what is with MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_EXTRA_DIRS? there is a "TODO: implement this!"
<asac> ifneq (,$(MOZ_EXT_NAME)) MOZ_XPI_EXT_NAME ?= $(MOZ_EXT_NAME)  ... doesnt that work?
<asac> yes. thats a bug from what i can tell
<bdrung_> k, somethink like that should work
<asac> the difference to MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS is that its ment to be absolute paths
<asac> rather than just the dir name used in MOZILLA_DIRS /usr/lib/$(MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS)/extensions
<bdrung_> asac: but do we need this?
<asac> i think this can come handy for all the stuff we dont have in -data
<asac> again mosly for outside-distro stuff
<asac> mostly
<asac> do you have a laptop with bluetooth?
<asac> (using right now i mean  ;))
<asac> ship 61-gnome-bluetooth-rfkill.rules, which enables access to /dev/rfkill for users (LP: #436694, #441800); also see rh:514798
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+packages
<asac> need someone to verify that before i upload ;)
 * asac gets his lappy
 * asac needs to upgrade 1000M of packages :/
<bdrung_> asac: i have a laptop with bluetooth, but have no device to connect to.
<asac> bdrung_: the important part is to see if the "turn off/on" menu entry appears and _works_ ;)
<bdrung_> asac: how to manage packages that are in debian and ubuntu? prefer the configs of debian?
<asac> no device needed
<bdrung_> asac: can test it later, first is m-d
<asac> bdrung_: sure. i am upgrading system on my own now ... so go for md ;)
<asac> bdrung_: what are the "configs" of debian?
<bdrung_> asac: the _sol and _eol variables
<asac> bdrung_: example?
<asac> which package?
<bdrung_> asac: xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> why would those be different?
<bdrung_> asac: what to do with packages that are not in debian and ubuntu?
<asac> doesnt debian have xulrunner-1.9.1 in experimental?
<bdrung_> asac: if i define them with ?= and include debian first, then ubuntu defines will be ignored
<bdrung_> asac: yes, xulrunner-1.9.1 is available
<asac> i think _sol and _eol should match for most packages. otherwise we need xpi-data-all.mk
<asac> which might be a good idea actually
<asac> ship xpi-data-all ... including all and defining common packages
<bdrung_> asac: you mean a xpi-data-common package?
<asac> not package ... .mk
<asac> bdrung_: i was not talking about different packages ... just different .mk files
<asac> (in case we misunderstood)
<bdrung_> s/package/file
<asac> bdrung_: i would say ship a -all.mk
<asac> in that way we can just include
<asac> xpi-data-$(MOZ_XPI_DISTRO..)
<asac> .mk
<bdrung_> so that we have xpi-data-common.mk xpi-data-Ubuntu.mk xpi-data-Debian.mk and xpi-data-all.mk
<asac> and -all includes all distros we have specific packages for
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. either make -common or put that in -all
<bdrung_> xpi-data-Ubuntu.mk depends on xpi-data-common.mk
<bdrung_> xpi-data-Debian.mk depends on xpi-data-common.mk
<asac> sure
<asac> i understand
<asac> its ok to have -common
<bdrung_> and xpi-data-all.mk depends on xpi-data-Ubuntu.mk xpi-data-Debian.mk
<asac> yep
<bdrung_> k, will implement this
<bdrung_> asac: which id does sunbird have?
<asac> bdrung_: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Talk:Extension_Dependencies
<asac>  <em:id>{718e30fb-e89b-41dd-9da7-e25a45638b28}</em:id>
<asac>  <em:id>{718e30fb-e89b-41dd-9da7-e25a45638b28}</em:id>
<asac> i think that one
<asac> <em:id>{e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}</em:id>
<asac> lightning
<asac> (sunbird === iceowl ... lightning == iceowl-extension
<asac> seems there also is a <rdf:alt>
<asac> :(
<asac> lets ignore that ;)
<bdrung_> ignore  <rdf:alt> or ignore it totally?
<asac> for now
<asac> dont implement that variant atm
<asac> ;)
<asac> bug 444540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444540 in mozilla-devscripts "add support for rdf:alt targetApplications" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444540
<bdrung_> asac: why did you open a bug. now i have a reason to implement it. ;)
<asac> haha
<asac> just so we dont forgert
<asac> and maybe loose the example ;)
<asac> its wishlist and i milestoned it as Ubuntu:later
<asac> so you dont feel its important
<asac> its in fact a real minor corner case imo
<asac> if we dont get a real bug report its just "nice to have"
<bdrung_> asac: a realworld example would be better for testing
<asac> LaPingvino: hi
<LaPingvino> hello
<LaPingvino> It was a long time ago
<LaPingvino> but then I talked with you about language packs
<LaPingvino> for firefox
<asac> sorry, i dont think i remember that :)
<asac> maybe if i know more context
<LaPingvino> for the Esperanto translations to be available for use in linux
<LaPingvino> I guess it won't be updated for Jaunty any more and I have to check Karmic on it?
<bdrung_> asac: should we recommend firefox-3.5 first?
<asac> yes
<asac> bdrung_: imo we shouldnt start to tweak ordering
<asac> but maybe i am wrong ;)
<bdrung_> asac: you are wrong :p
 * LaPingvino returns quickly, off for sanitary reasons
<asac> why does ordering matter?
<asac> the idea of recommends was that you can install it even without a package
<asac> the main use case is to install extensions _after_ installing the target application anyway
<asac> so its fulfilled
<asac> tweaking order is mostly useful for seeding software etc. but those should select the target application explicitly too
<asac> or if our extension is a build depend ;)
<bdrung_> asac: in this case it does not matter. but if you have nothing installed, then the first will be pulled
<asac> yes. but thats really uncommon. and going through the maintenance burden and paying the price that backports are not trivial feels not worth it
 * LaPingvino returned
<asac> i think in the end we might have some priority mechanism. but i think its not completely understood how we want to do that
<LaPingvino> asac: that yes was turned to me?
<asac> LaPingvino: yes ;)
<LaPingvino> ah, I will download the beta then
<LaPingvino> if something is wrong you'll know, but I suppose it's all right then :)
<LaPingvino> thanks a lot
<av`> asac, how it's epi triaging going?
<av`> did you find a fix for the ftbfs?
<asac> not looked
<asac> if you want to look you have 2h time ;)
<av`> gonna have a look at it in a few, then I'm off for 5 hours
<asac> yes so that works ;)
<asac> will be back in 2h if you dont have a fix will take over ;)
<av`> ok, if I find something, gonna leave you a message
<asac> kk
<av`> asac, fixed
<av`> asac, preparing a debdiff for you to apply, so you can upload it
<av`> asac, mail sent to asac@u.c
<av`> asac, with a link to the debdiff
<av`> cya later
<fta2> micahg1, asac: ff 3.7 needs some lobe
<fta2> love
<micahg> fta2: what failed?
<fta2> a patch
<micahg> I don't see it
<fta2> look at yesterday's builds
<micahg> ok, I don't know if I can get to this soon, but I can for sure fix tonight
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<bdrung_> hi
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: bindwood builds with m-d 0.16
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: for me when i first built it with 0.16 it wasnt working for me on kubuntu karmic 64bit
<eagles0513875> now it is i think asac updated something which is now allowing it to work
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: your explanation sound weird. building with 0.16 should be reproducible
<eagles0513875> this was prior to 0.16 getting synced downstream i believe
<eagles0513875> once it was synced downstream i believe thats when it started working
<asac> eagles0513875: get over that incident. all is fine now. done.
<eagles0513875> asac: i am m8 bdrung_ was nice enough to confirm that its working for me and me not going crazy thinking it was a fluke that it randomly started working
<asac> yeah
<eagles0513875> thought i had lost my mind
<av`> asac, did you check my debdiff?
<asac> av`: yes. did you reproduce it in pbuilder and that really fixes it?
<av`> asac, it builds fine here
<asac> yes. but did you confirm that it didnt work without that fix
<asac> for me that felt more like a warning and not the real error
<asac> we have a problem with the girepository thing
<asac> from the log
<asac> av`: maybe upload to a ppa with ~ppa appended so we can see
<av`> asac, no the problem is a missing directory
<bdrung_> asac: pushed m-d. it is ready now for release. if there are no objections, i will release it in some hours, when i am back from brass practice
<av`> asac, GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<av`> aborting...
<av`> it aborts cause of that ;)
<asac> bdrung_: can we do the release tomorrow. its probably fine, but would like to look at the changes for the new debian/ubuntu split stuff
<asac> and wont have time today
<asac> 19:20 < av`> asac, GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error  opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<asac> thats a warning
<av`> no
<asac> the build log definitly failed during gir compilation
<av`> asac, there is one more after
<asac> feels odd
<asac> av`: can you push that to your ppa?
<av`> asac, http://paste.debian.net/48375/
<asac> well. it also built for me
<asac> the problem is it didnt build on builders
<av`> asac, no
<asac> and you didnt say you really reproduced the build failure
<asac> in the same environment
<av`> asac, it didnt build without my patch
<av`> asac, I tried building without / with my patch
<av`> it FTBFS without my patch
<asac> ok
<av`> tested it on my pbuilder
<asac> that sounds like a bug in gvfs then
<av`> latest karmic updates
<av`> asac, if you want me to push it to my PPA, ok
<av`> just a second
<asac> that would be great
<asac> i have to check why it fails that way though
<av`> yes, give me one second to sign the sources
<asac> its too odd to just ingore that and workaround without researching
<asac> av`: use ~ppa1 ;)
<av`> asac, I push the working package?
<asac> yes. push the working package with  a ~ppa1 version
<av`> k
<av`> asac, I found out why it FTBFS for ubuntu
<asac> ?
<av`> asac, it's not a bug definitely
<av`> just a different package layout, debian ships quite all in the gvfs package
<av`> while ubuntu doesnt
<av`> asac, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/gvfs/filelist
<av`> asac, the file we want is not there
<av`> ;)
<asac> and in debian it is?
<av`> yes
<av`> :)
<asac> is there a similar link?
<av`> asac, http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/gvfs/filelist
<av`> asac, /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/hal.monitor
<av`> asac, ubuntu ships those data into gvfs-backends binary
<asac> we dont want hal.monitor
<asac> thats obsoleted
<av`> asac, that's debian anyway
<asac> for its compltely unclear why the build wants that
<asac> it shouldnt have any business with gvfs at all
<asac> at least no runtime business
<asac> "runtime during build business" i mean
<asac> GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<asac> aborting...
<asac> /bin/bash: line 1: 21329 Aborted                 g-ir-compiler Epiphany-2.28.gir -o Epiphany-2.28.typelib
<asac> thats a bug
<asac> for sure
<asac> g-ir-compiler shouldnt bail out
<av`> asac, pushed to PPA
<asac> thx
<av`> let's wait the build success
<asac> i will check a that before going to bed
<av`> asac, please upload the fix
<asac> av`: whats your lp name? bluekuja still?
<av`> I wanna install epiphany
<av`> asac, ~av
<asac> k
<asac> will check that when returning
<asac> ttyl
<av`> asac, k
<av`> damn I didnt push the orig
<av`> I hope it will find it
<fta> kaboom, ff 3.7 crashed
<fta> Sorry, the program "firefox-3.7" closed unexpectedly
<fta> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<fta> lol
<fta> ripps, are you using the ppabot automatically now?
<ripps> fta: not really, I still like doing it manually
<ripps> I like watching it as it makes the packages
<fta> lol, should always be the same though..
<micahg> asac: I'm seeing this with nm-applet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287182/
<micahg> after latest update
<micahg> nm-applet quit
<eagles0513875> and for some reason after the kde nm upgrades im seeing that it wont even pick up my wifi network O_o and i have the card enabled
<BUGabundo> asac: don't hide
<BUGabundo> I know you are here
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> even fta runs :(
<BUGabundo> asac: need an HUGE favor! PLEASE??
<av`> fta2, omg, xulrunner is spamming all PPA build machines
<BUGabundo> a costum FF build extremelly verbose
<BUGabundo> so I can track down what the heck is messing with my addons in 3.7
<BUGabundo> and howdy everyone
<av`> BUGabundo, I'm wondering why all buildd machines are building xulrunner atm
<av`> all i386 machines busy for that
<av`> BUGabundo, oh and someone is building a kernel
<av`> BUGabundo, 3 hours build and not yet finished
<av`> great
<BUGabundo> av`: you should see when its OOo
<BUGabundo> ahahh
<fta> ?
<eagles0513875> fta: hes talking bout openoffice.org
<eagles0513875> av`: O_o 3 hrs on a kernel
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> eagles0513875, ooo takes 43 hours to build on arm(el)
<BUGabundo> lololololol
<eagles0513875> arm???
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> we support arm now
<eagles0513875> fta: im guessing arm = mobile technology
<eagles0513875> never heard of it
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/1:3.1.1-2ubuntu4/+build/1271600
<eagles0513875> ?
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: or low power devices
<BUGabundo> like netbooks
<micahg> wow, that's insane
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: even though those use the intel atom procs they still fall under arm
<BUGabundo> now all
<eagles0513875> ?
<BUGabundo> *not all
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<BUGabundo> in time, eagles0513875 you will learn how to read all my messages with a fuzzy optic
<BUGabundo> adn pervice atth I akme tpoy
<eagles0513875> well with the amount of information i have to learn this yr lol my brain is usually fried
<eagles0513875> ?
<BUGabundo> :9
<av`> asac, built successfully, ping me for linkss
<bdrung_> asac: ok, then let's release it tomorrow
<av`> bdrung_, oh no! we will have to update m-ds to 0.17
<av`> !
<bdrung_> av`: you do not have to increase the b-d
<av`> ah ok :(
<av`> * :)
<bdrung_> av`: it's a bug fix release, it will print better error messages, if it fails
<av`> ah ok perfect
<bdrung_> av`: only notify-extension needs a binmnu
<av`> bdrung_, why?
<bdrung_> av`: because of the xpi:provides (with 0.17 it will not provide notify)
<av`> ah yes
<av`> that needed to be fixed right
<av`> bdrung_, talk to alan about it
<bdrung_> av`: alan = awoodland?
<av`> bdrung_, yes, he's name is alan
<bdrung_> k
<bdrung_> my name memory is non persistent :)
<av`> eheh
<av`> bdrung_, let's hope you remember my name
<av`> ;)
<bdrung_> launchpad.net/~av ? ;)
<av`> bdrung_, lol
<bdrung_> av`: you provide your realname through irc
<av`> yes
<BUGabundo> name or nick?
<bdrung_> av`: otherwise you became motu -> uwn. there are many ways
<bdrung_> ;)
<av`> bdrung_, what's uwn?
<bdrung_> ubuntu weekly newsletter
<av`> bdrung_, I'm a MOTU since 2007
<av`> ;)
<bdrung_> av`: okay, then i mixed it up with someone else
<av`> yes
<av`> seems so
<Gewitterstern> Is it possible to backup and restore Pidgin settings?
<micahg> Gewitterstern: why are you asking in here?
<Gewitterstern> Why not?
<micahg> This channel is for mozilla related stuff
<Gewitterstern> It is a mozilla product, isnt it?
<micahg> nope
<Gewitterstern> Sorry
<micahg> np, Gewitterstern
<micahg> just wondering if we had a pidgin dev hiding in here
<micahg> Gewitterstern: mozilla has chatzilla
<Gewitterstern> true
<micahg> I'd say try #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<micahg> or #pidgin
<Gewitterstern> yes, Thx
<fta> micahg, 3.6/3.7 needs fixing
<micahg> ok, let me set up the patch env locally
<micahg> I already have the 3.7 tarball
<micahg> 3.6 is bad too?
<fta> yes, but i didn't have a look at the logs. just got the ftbfs emails
<micahg> yeah, same patch failing
<fta> someone needs to fix songbird too
<fta> probably upstream
<BUGabundo> Wireless Access Points
<BUGabundo>     >���g3��P����4�^��������Dx�: Ad-Hoc, C6:62:50:A7:B3:55, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 60 Mb/s, Strength 100
<BUGabundo>    pԲ�)TH�
<BUGabundo> ��D�[��-�	B��3��: Ad-Hoc, 22:C2:FD:5E:F8:4D, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 60 Mb/s, Strength 100
<BUGabundo>     DLink-83E3EE:    Infra, 00:22:B0:83:E3:EE, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 21 WPA
<BUGabundo> doesn't this look nice?
<BUGabundo> oh drat
<BUGabundo> asac: something is trying to MOUNT my 3G dongle
<fta> i've lost all my icons in the ff3.7 bm bar :(
<fta> [reed], ^^
<BUGabundo> I've lost icons from bookmarks
<fta> yeah bad
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_0_15_BUILD1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-07
<av`> asac, going to sleep, the build went successful for all archs, feel free to upload it, so I can finally use epiphany :)
<micahg> fta: I'm fixing the dailies now
<micahg> fta: dailies are fixed, just waiting on i386 build before proposing merges
<LLStarks> asac. i have a bug for you but i'm not sure how to best describe.
<LLStarks> let's say i want to use imageshack. when prompted to upload an image, when choosing between two images with a similar name (file1.png and file1.jpg), the thumbnail doesn't change.
<micahg1> asac: fta: just wanted to let you know I finished and proposed the merges
<asac> fta: i think the theming is a gtk theme issue (icons gone)
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<asac> hi
<eagles0513875> asac: question for you how would i know what extension should be on what version of dev scripts
<asac> eagles0513875: 0.16 is our policy
<eagles0513875> ok cuz i got all confused yesterday with bdrung mentioning .17
<asac> 0.17 is a bug fix release. doesnt matter much for extension packages
<eagles0513875> gotcha it is more for the big programs like firefox seamonkey etc
<asac> its a cleanup thing
<asac> no need to bother on extension side
<eagles0513875> ok
<bdrung> eagles0513875: it does not add new features and do not changes the interface
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> kenvandine: gwibber on track?
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: did you sponsor his latest fixes yet?
 * asac checks micahg fixes for ffox 3.7
<fta> FIREFOX_3_5_4_RELEASE
<asac> fta: thx. my bet is that it will take a few weeks ;)
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_15_BUILD1
<bdrung> asac: did you review m-d?
<asac> bdrung: no. pulling it now
<gnomefreak> i have a fucking babysitter for my daughter and now me :(
<eagles0513875> ouchie how u feeling btw gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: fine but dr thinks im a threat to myself or to others, so now i have a babysitter for a while
<eagles0513875> O_O
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you using tbird3 by chance?
<eagles0513875> no im not
<eagles0513875> im fighting with alpha 6 on a vm that im trying to update
<bdrung> asac: and?
<asac> got side tracked obviously. now getting some food then i will really do it :)
<asac> bdrung: one question up front: why is there sol/eol business in -all.mk at all? i would think all that would be in -Ubuntu/-Debian/-common
<bdrung> asac: that is for packages, that are only in PPAs
<asac> yeah. i dont think we should put that into -all though
<bdrung> asac: ok, i can remove it
<asac> bdrung: put that in Ubuntu imo
<asac> or we make a third-party thing ... but as that repo is in theory not really debian it probably belongs to ubuntu
<bdrung> asac: we should only recommend packages, that are in the repos
<asac> bdrung: where is Debian/Ubuntu excluded?
<bdrung> asac: it's only recommends, so we do need to fit all use cases
<asac> based on lsb-release?
<kenvandine> asac: gwibber could really use an upload, there are a ton of bugs fixed since the version in universe
<asac> cant find it ... though ti would have been a ifneq or something in -all
<asac> based on the DISTRO
<asac> oh
<asac>  wait
<asac> let me check for that variable ;)
<asac> bdrung: please dont make xpi.mk.in
<asac> i wanted a tiny config file ;)
<asac> to avoid having main code in an .in
<bdrung> asac: didn't you said that yesterday?
<asac> no. i said make a config.mk.in
<eagles0513875> will finish bind wood honestly and truly today
<asac> and include that ;) ... at least that what i tried to say :)
<eagles0513875> been hell trying to get back into a blasted routine of studying
<asac> bdrung: so yeah. the include in xpi.mk makes sense
<bdrung> asac: so having one additional file for only _one_ line?
<asac> bdrung: for the ppa packages we could do a xpi-data-Ubuntu-suggests.mk or something ... but lets push that back for a a while
<asac> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> asac: isn't that a overkill?
<asac> bdrung: the config is on system so if we use a hard coded global path you can work on xpi.mk in upstream tree
<asac> no
<asac> its overkill to make a great source file a .in just because there is one variable
<bdrung> asac: where is the config file located?
<asac> you can decide. either its a distro config file: /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/config... or a real config file /etc/mozilla-devscripts/...
<asac> i think share is probably right location as its a build-time decision we make
<asac> and users are supposed to override that with passing a parameter
<asac> or setting variable
<bdrung> so /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/config.mk ?
<asac> bdrung: xpi-config.mk ... since we dont have a real dir hierarchy in there
<LaPingvino> hello again
<asac> LaPingvino: hi.
<LaPingvino> I have downloaded and tested Karmic
<asac> you left yesterday ... please just write your real problem . i will check after lunch ;)
<LaPingvino> the version of the eo-packages is still on firefox 3.0 there...
<asac> LaPingvino: go ahead ... i will read when back
<LaPingvino> thus it doesn't work
<LaPingvino> I hope the language-pack will be up-to-date with the translations for the current version of firefox when it goes out of beta
<LaPingvino> otherwise we still won't have an esperanto firefox in ubuntu
<asac> bdrung: so maybe make that config.mk -include optional and set a default with =all
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get around to testing sunbird from my PPA forget the version please that was a screw up here and it wont let me push ubuntu3 since it is lower
<asac> in the xpi.mk
<asac> gnomefreak: i was about to upload it yesterday ... not sure why i forgot ;)
<asac> i mean ... based on the branch
<asac> not on your ppa
<asac> just took the orig i think
<gnomefreak> asac: branch is good to go. thanks :)
<asac> good
<bdrung> asac: why do you want a =all default?
<asac> because you can then just work even without having the template done
<asac> just a safe fallback
<asac> thats possible if we put the config in a template
<asac> no real practical use besides someone working on the tree directly with a lower version installed etc.
<bdrung> asac: do you really insists on having a fallback?
<asac> bdrung: whats the reason not to add it?
<asac> codewise its just a -include /usr/share.../xpi-config.mk and a default before that, right?
<bdrung> asac: it makes the makefile longer
<asac> one line ;)
<bdrung> asac: no, it is more (because MOZ_XPI_DISTRO uses ?=)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287786/
<asac> hmm if its complicated then its not needed.
<asac> sorry that patch was wrong ;) even in theory
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287790/
<bdrung> asac: defining MOZ_XPI_DISTRO ?= all makes the config file superfluid
<asac> so two ?= dont work?
<bdrung> k, the second one will work
<bdrung> asac: the first ?= will define it and the second will be ignored
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the idea
<bdrung> asac: but if we allow a missing config file, we have to define everything twice
<gnomefreak> when im done there are a bunch of debian mails im letting loose from mailing list
<asac> yes. but so far we only have one config variable ;)
<asac> (that does not have a distro agnostic default)
<asac> the rest of the config stuff already has its default set in the xpi.mk
<asac> (if there is a default)
<bdrung> asac: this would be shorter: http://pastebin.com/f7c89e2a8
<asac> pastebin.com is really slow for me
<bdrung> it's pastebinit's default
<asac> bdrung: that wont protect the use case i mentioned
<asac> e.g. lower mozilla-devscripts installed
<bdrung> ok, ok, you win
<asac> err. where is the default set there?
<bdrung> only in the config :p
<asac> yes. but we dont have that config
<asac> because its a template
<asac> hence the ultimate fallback
<asac> anyway i really need food
<asac> ttyl
<LaPingvino> asac: done with lunch? ;)
 * LaPingvino is reachable on ikojba@gmail.com (E-mail/XMPP/MSN) when not here...
<gnomefreak> ill be back later i have some shit to do around here
<asac> LaPingvino: back in 5 minutes ....
<LaPingvino> OK
<LaPingvino> tnx for informing me :)
<asac_> LaPingvino: so whats your problem?
<asac_> eo language is not avail on 3.5?
<asac_> is a language that got translated in launchpad? or is that from upstream .xpis?
<LaPingvino> hi
<LaPingvino> it's from upstream
<LaPingvino> not in launchpad
<LaPingvino> I guess the upstream translations for 3.5 will be merged in yet before launch end this month...
<LaPingvino> but in the Beta it's a translation for 3.0 and that doesn't work...
<bdrung> asac: pushed m-d, now satisfied?
<bdrung> did i miss something?
<asac> bdrung: call now
<asac> bdrung: will check right after call
<bdrung> k
<fta2> installing an ubuntu server..
<fta2> :wq
<fta2> oops
<asac> bdrung: looks good. just wonder if we should make the DISTRO all lower or upper case and adjust how the other data- things are named
<asac> bdrung: besides from that, please run it against a coupld of extensino packages to see that all is fine and upload
<asac> we should put some kind of info in README ... or put test install.rdf files somewhere
<asac> or teset install.rdf and test rules so we can are better sure we dont have regressions
<asac> not now obviously ;)
<asac> let me know when its up so i can get it synched here
<asac> bdrung: for the sync it would be cool to link more bugs from changelog
<asac> so i can more easily sell it as a "bug fix" release
<asac> not sure if it makes sense to open bugs for a few things
<asac> just to document it
<bdrung> asac: some where only discussed on irc
<bdrung> asac: for 0.18 we should use this policy: lower case for internal variables and upper case for external
<asac> bdrung: yes. preferably we will have a bit longer cycle for 0.18 :)
<asac> with new features and refactoring and stuff
<asac> well thought out etc.
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> hey i thought about 0.17, too ;)
<asac> also fixing a few mozclient issues that i have no time to deal with
<asac> i also want to add something simliar to for xulapp.mk
<asac> (i think that name is currently taken by something different for mozclient)
<asac> I didnt say that wasnt the case ;)
<asac> if there are important bugs coming in that needs to be fixed its ok
<asac> we can also say that next major target is 0.20
<asac> :)
<asac> and before that its bug fixing
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway. i think we made a huge difference to extension world this cycle
<asac> so we should get some rest and enjoy it ;)
<asac> and till RC freeze we should finally fix all extensions ;)
<asac> i reserved a half day slot tomorrow
<asac> to just do that
<asac> though reservations can be pretty short lived for me :(
<gnomefreak> asac: as maintainer of a Debian package do you get subscribed to all bugs against that package?
<bdrung> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List needs a refresh then
<bdrung> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> bdrung: yes. that should be done while doing the review. hopefully getting a complete list of extensions out of it
<gnomefreak> bdrung: thanks
<asac> bdrung: last thing we usually do for extensions is updating the .desktop files shipped in appt-install-data
<asac> app-install-data
<bdrung> asac: and we should add a column for maintaince (debian or ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> we need to update XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> in that way you get that in the update-manager-dialog
<asac> bdrung: i think we should make a column "ubuntu only" ... because all other extensions should go to debian sooner or later
<bdrung> gnomefreak: iirc, the template is up-to-date
<asac> we could make a checklist entry in the review page: "already in debian"
<gnomefreak> we dont have desktop files for extensions since they dont end up anywhere in menus/lang...
<gnomefreak> bdrung: it was updated for the rules file?
<bdrung> asac: i like to have a link to the pts for packages in debian
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. you get subscribed. thats why we get all the icedove bug mails in the queu
 * asac remembers to send out a call for help on list moderator
<gnomefreak> i just did list :)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: debian/rules is up-to-date
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok didnt know it was worked on thanks
<bdrung> gnomefreak: we may remove MOZ_XPI_EMID, MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG and point to the xpi.mk for documentation
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: is bug 438868 ubufox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox-3.5 "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438868
<gnomefreak> lol tbird 3.0~hg20091006r4049+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 edit>selectall is broken
<asac> unlikely ubufox
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> why not add bdrung to list mod if he wants asac ?
<bdrung> what?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: he said he was looking for list mods
<gnomefreak> sudo mount -a
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> ok cooking
<bdrung> asac: found one typo. then it passed my regression tests. it's now uploaded
<asac> rock.
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure bdrung also wants to help on list moderation ;)
<asac> i think our team can have more admininstrative postitions ;)
<asac> and list moderation is a good entry ;
<asac> )
<gnomefreak> asac: a couple pf ,more would be great :)
<gnomefreak> s/pf/of
<asac> yep thats what i am thinking
<gnomefreak> i can name 2 but im sure one doesnt want to do it and not sure of the other
<asac> gnomefreak: i think a public call is better. might even get more fresh blood in here ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: agreed only problem is we need to trust the person/people
<asac> sure
<asac> not sure how to best find out ;)
<asac> maybe give them a few minor administrative tasks
<gnomefreak> asac: lets see who answers and we can do it from there
<asac> or probationary period
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> i like it
<gnomefreak> updaing last 2 chroots than i am going to finish cooking and eat
<bdrung> gnomefreak: what does a list moderator have to do?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: go through the emails to the mailing list and decline/accept emails. most are spam but it is high volume
<gnomefreak> out of ~50 i accepted 5 or 6 from debian
<bdrung> sounds doable
<gnomefreak> im ok with it if you and asac are
<gnomefreak> ok im gone. i should be here tomorrow depending if babysitter allows me to :(
<micahg> asac, I was going to fix a packaging problem in 3.0 on karmic, but then I was remembering you were talking about pulling it
<asac> micahg: i pulled it to .5
<asac> 3.5
<asac> err 3.7
<asac> micahg: did you fix 3.0?`
<micahg> no, this is for bug 445060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445060 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 warns about upgrades when only 3.5 is running" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445060
<micahg> asac, were you waiting for me to rebase the 3.6 patch against your changes for badwindow?
<asac> micahg: if you want to, feel free to go for it :)
<asac> i only pulled it into the main distro branch
<asac> wanted to wait for feedback
<micahg> asac, you might want to request landing o mozilla bug 499498 on 3.6 as well
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 499498 in X-remote "BadWindow error upon first run of FF3.5 RC" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499498
<micahg> since I saw that you patched that in the .head revision
<asac> micahg: its already asked for
<asac> mozbugz: approval1.9.2?
<asac> asac: approval1.9.1.5?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> right
<asac> :P
<micahg> :-!
<micahg> asac, about the update notifier issue in 3.0, is it worth fixing for karmic?
<asac> not sure what you mean ... i still wanted to get rid of 3.0 :/
<asac> ETOOMUCHTHINGSTOREMEMBER
<micahg> ok,that's my answer then :)
<asac> is there a bug?
<micahg> I'll fix it for 3.5 though
<micahg> bug 445060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445060 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 warns about upgrades when only 3.5 is running" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445060
<asac> i dont know what the problem is ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> i thought that was fixed
<micahg> update notifier does a pgrep on firefox instead of firefox-3.0
<asac> oh ... ok
<asac> thats the other thing
<asac> i wanted to actually drop that
<asac> preferably if ubufox is installed
<micahg> yeah, I do get 2 notitifcations on updates
<micahg> asac, I was wondering if we can do complex diplay ifs?
<micahg> *DisplayIfs
<asac> or better yet "enabled"
<asac> not sure how to best do it ;)
<micahg> do we have a way to check if an extension is enabled yet?
<asac> not in a sane way
<asac> the approach would be to search all profile dirs for a lock
<asac> file
<micahg> well, we can easily check to see if it's installed as a package
<asac> and then check if the ubufox extension is enabled for that profile
<asac> yes
<asac> i think its worth considering
<asac> but fta for instance wouldnt get any notification because he has it just disabled
<asac> probably a minority though ;)
<micahg> then why would he have it installed?
<micahg> asac: is it possible to do multiple DisplayIfs thoug?
<asac> micahg: we can make a script most likely
<asac> instead of putting raw stuff in there
<micahg> and then DisplayIf the script returns true?
<asac> most likely
<asac> give it a try ;)
<asac> exit 0
<asac> exit 1
<fta> i wanted to do that a while ago
<asac> yes
<asac> ;)
<fta> i wish someone writes a real adblock for chromium
<asac> do extensions live in a separate process too?
<micahg> asac, do I have to uncommit to rebase?
<asac> micahg: not sure what you mean
<micahg> oh, neverming
<micahg> I knwo what I did
<asac> micahg: k
<fta> http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/index.html
<micahg> asac, can you look at bug 441872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441872 in network-manager "network-manager disconnects from wirless network" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441872
<asac> fta: do i need to read all this to get the answer ;)?
<asac> ok
<asac> so i would think yes from what i read
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33243756/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20091007r33630%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> still the same patch !???
<micahg> fta: it was working for me yesterday
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288044/
<fta> there's jsut the changelog, the patch is missing
<fta> nm, stupid bzr & merge
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> fta: it will fail again though...http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/c2e54fc14cd7
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.7.head $ bzr st
<fta> working tree is out of date, run 'bzr update'
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.7.head $ bzr pull bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('file:///data/bot/firefox-3.7.head/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade.
<asac> oops
<asac> my fault. i upgraded to 0.92
<asac> didnt know it would complain
<asac> usually pulling works
<asac> 0.92 is really conservative still ;)
<asac> current default format is 2.0a
<fta> after upgrade & update:
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.7.head $ bzr update
<fta>  M  debian/changelog
<fta>  M  debian/patches/bz460917_att350845_reload_new_plugins.patch
<fta> All changes applied successfully.
<asac> hmm. are you now on 2.0a?
<asac> we dont want to go that far i think
<asac> i did upgrade --pack-0.92
<micahg> asac, can you check my comments here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.6-20091006
<micahg> I have to fix the patch anyways
<micahg> but I wanted to know if the comment was ok
<fta> asac, so when you do that, the bot is stuck
<asac> yes. now i know that
<asac> before i didnt ... i often have different branch formats locally vs. remote and usually dont have problems
<asac> fta: seems that only tag support is kind of the bridge that we needed to pass at some point ... so ... anyway, before i check other branches i will ping you :)
<fta> ok
<asac> ok on first glance it doesnt look like they changed the functions of plugin finder wizard
<asac> just refactored the code
<asac> micahg: my comment would read "adjust patches after landing of "bug title" (bmo:xxxx)"
<asac> so ... probably ok
<asac> though i like mine better ;)
<micahg> ok, do I have to redo it after you landed your revisions?
<micahg> asacL is it more important to gut ff3.0 out of karmic or fix all the FTBFSs before release?
<micahg> asac ^^^
<asac> micahg: what ftbfs?
<asac> in archive?
<micahg> in yeah
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/288051/  ??
<asac> i think priority for mozillateam should be: a) fix blocker bugs in archive, b) fix ftbfs in archive, c) remove ffox 3.0, d) do the rest ;)
<asac> fta: yes. the unnamed ones are really old
<asac> fta: please run upgrade --pack-0.92
<asac> locally and remote
<asac> let me know when done so i can sync my branches
<micahg> asac, I'm referring to all the packages, not just mozilla ones for FTBFS
<asac> fta: i think i upgraded the 3.1 tree at some point
<asac> because i tag archive releases
<fta> all xul are 0.92
<asac> micahg: for mozillateam the other ftbfs are not so important ;) ... if you want to look from the distro point of view  i would think that blocker bugs or ftbfs of mozilla stuff on supported hardware is more important
<asac> and even getting ffox 3.0 out is more or same important
<micahg> yes, I was wondering from a distro point of view
<asac> fta: yes, xul branches are younger
<micahg> ok, so I guess I'll focus on the mozilla stuff then
<asac> the ffox branch still comes from earliest day
<asac> or am i wrong?
<asac> micahg: sparc build failures etc are not important
<asac> if its a main package its important, but most likely someone should already be working on that
<asac> if you spot one that would be good to verify
<asac> micahg: what we want to know for firefox-3.0 is how many packages still rdepend on that
<asac> i mean: rdepend on it in such a way that they coulndt be installed anymore
<asac> i hope thats close to zero
<asac> then we file a removal request ;)
<micahg> ok, I so have to look at each of the rdepends to see if it also depends on firefox | firefox-3.5
<micahg> and same for xul1.9?
<fta> asac, done for 3.2, but i can't for 3.7
<asac> fta: whats the prob for 3.7?
<asac> its already pack-0.92
<asac> at least the upgrade succeeded here
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.7.head $ bzr upgrade  --pack-0.92
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Cannot convert from format <RepositoryFormat2a> to format <RepositoryFormatKnitPack1>.    Does not support rich root data.
<fta> it's 2a
<fta> is the icon bug fixed in 3.7?
<asac> fta: well. you upgraded your local branch
<asac> maybe you upgraded the remote automatically too :/
<asac> if thats the case tell me ... i still have it here, so i can repush
<micahg> fta: was the FTBFS for  3.7 after you fixed it or before?
<fta> i'd say before
<micahg> I just submitted bug 445761 for soyuz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445761 in soyuz "ability to stop or cancel builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445761
<fta> stevel, still no fix for the build issue?
<fta> asac, seems i can't upgrade the 3.7 branch. it never completes.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/288090/ or it's really slow
<asac> fta: why upgrade. the 3.7 branch is already upgraded in launchpad. maybe unbind it first
<asac> let me check if its trashed or something now ;)
 * asac branches fresh
<fta> read my paste, i dropped mine, branched from lp, it's unnamed
<asac> anyone has a jaunty system here?
<LaPingvino> asac: I have
<BUGabundo> boas
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: como vai ;)?
<BUGabundo> bai se bem LaPingvino. e tu?
<LaPingvino> eu tb :)
<LaPingvino> obrigado
<LaPingvino> asac: where do you need it for?
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: acho que d verdade nem falo português sabia? :P mas felizmente normalmente me entende :)
<BUGabundo> claro
<LaPingvino> é similar demais :)
<LaPingvino> até muitíssimas palavras e partes de gramática ;)
<asac> LaPingvino: so you have a auth eth0 connection?
<asac> LaPingvino: and made that a system connection?
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> any thing on that bug of mine ?
<LaPingvino> asac: I'm on wireless...
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: well you do a very strange thing: you write brasilian portuguese as you know how to speak.
<LaPingvino> that's how I chat
<BUGabundo> and brasilian ppl write it a bit differently from the way the speak oraly
<asac> LaPingvino: hmm. do you have a auth eth0 in the connection editor under wired?
<LaPingvino> yes I have
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: when I write bigger pieces, I don't even use the spoken language... but it is difficult...
<LaPingvino> I like it more the brazilian way :)
<BUGabundo> :)
<LaPingvino> asac: what do you want to check/...?
<asac> LaPingvino: edit that connection
<asac> LaPingvino: check if its "available to all userse"
<asac> if not ... flag it so
<asac> exit the edito
<asac> and see that its now in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<LaPingvino> it is available to all users
<asac> then just check the dir
<LaPingvino> one moment
<asac> there should be Auto eth0
<asac> please post that somewhere
<asac> verify that there are no secrets
<asac> but there shouldnt
<LaPingvino> I don't se anything in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<LaPingvino> :S
<LaPingvino> ah wait
<LaPingvino> got it
<micahg> fta: are you planning on respinning the ff3.7 builds?
<fta> micahg, i need to fix my local branch first
<micahg> ok
<LaPingvino> here it comes
<LaPingvino> [connection]
<LaPingvino> id=Auto eth0
<LaPingvino> uuid=4d2572c3-bc46-4188-9553-794af0f22ab0
<LaPingvino> type=802-3-ethernet
<LaPingvino> autoconnect=true
<LaPingvino> timestamp=0
<LaPingvino> [ipv4]
<LaPingvino> method=auto
<LaPingvino> ignore-auto-routes=false
<LaPingvino> ignore-auto-dns=false
<LaPingvino> never-default=false
<LaPingvino> [802-3-ethernet]
<LaPingvino> speed=0
<LaPingvino> duplex=full
<LaPingvino> auto-negotiate=true
<LaPingvino> mac-address=0:13:77:ab:9f:0
<LaPingvino> mtu=0
<LaPingvino> I can get it in a pastebin as well if you prefer ;)
<BUGabundo> !paste > LaPingvino
<ubottu> LaPingvino, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> as you didn't know !!!!
<BUGabundo> :)
<LaPingvino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288125/
<LaPingvino> sorry for the load :(
<LaPingvino> don't get mad please
<LaPingvino> asac: there it is :)
<LaPingvino> asac: is it useful someway?
<asac> LaPingvino: can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<asac> thx
<BUGabundo> asac already is
<LaPingvino> done already
<BUGabundo> (10:25:52 PM) LaPingvino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288125/
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<asac> kk
<asac> sry
<BUGabundo> some one is sleeping
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<LaPingvino> was my fault as well, I just dumped the lot there... :S
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: gosta muito de rir, não é?
<BUGabundo> so e' bom
<BUGabundo> faz bem à saude
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: tem um jeito de ser bem cheio de emoçãos boas... :P
<LaPingvino> é
<LaPingvino> ainda uma vez eu vá tb para portugal, tá?
<LaPingvino> que posso aprender o verdadeiro português aí ;)
<LaPingvino> até então eu fico falando brasileiro ;)
<BUGabundo> try to say that again. didn't make *any* sense :D
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: join #ubuntu-pt
<LaPingvino> eita
<fta> mozilla 460917
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460917 in Plugin Finder Service "New plugins only recognized after restarting Firefox" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460917
<fta> asac, do you plan to update this bug? this patch had to be rebased 10 times already
<micahg> fta: failed again based on my patch from yesterday
<fta> damn
<micahg> should I fix and propose another merge?
<asac> fta: yes. thats a good reason
<micahg> and the fact that m-c has branched twice since the patch was submitted?
<asac> well. the patch needs to be rebased anyway before submission
<asac> i am not sure i actually addressed the problems
<asac> ;)
<fta> grrr
<micahg> asac, should I rebase based on todays changes?
<fta> Committing to: /data/bot/firefox-3.7.head/
<fta> is not compatible with
<fta> CHKInventoryRepository('file:///data/bot/firefox-3.7.head/.bzr/repository/')
<fta> different rich-root support
<micahg> asac: at least rebase our version in bzr?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/288145/
<fta> i'm stuck
<asac> fta: you need to upgrade your merge target branches to --pack-0.92
<asac> fta: what pack version are you running?
<fta> i can't upgrade from unnamed to pack-0.92, i can't downgrade from 2.0a to pack-0.92 either
<asac> fta: did you try to unbind?
<asac> you can only upgrade
<fta> hmm, sounds like a deja vu
<asac> from unnamaned it should work, but you probably need to unbind
<asac> because i alreawdy upgraded the remote location
<asac> which probably confuses bzr
<fta> unbind?
<asac> if you upgrade with bound branch it automatically does that upgrade locally and remote
<asac> fta: bzr info
<asac> paste please
<asac> ;)
<asac> if you use bzr update
<asac> you usually have a bound branch
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288147/
<asac> fta: yes. thats already too late
<asac> why cant you trash that dir and do a fresh branch?
<asac> its just the remote branch, right?
<fta> i did that 5 times, it's unnamed, and i can't upgrade to 0.92
<asac> ok damn i forgot where i branched my test branch:(
<asac> redoing
<asac> ok found it ;)
<asac> just in /tmp ... how easy ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288148/ the last step never ends
<asac> sigh
<asac> thats so shitty ;)
<asac> micahg: still have the branch i merged in today?
<micahg> yes
<asac> lp:~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7-20091006 ?
<micahg> yes, my local copy
 * asac branches that
<micahg> I haven't touched it
<asac> good ... dont touch it ;)
<asac> what a mess ;)
<micahg> that what you told me, create permanent branches for each fix
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> its really broken though
<asac> its the same problem
<asac> upgrading to --pack-0.92 does not work
<fta> it did for all my other ff branches, incl 3.7.head.daily*
<fta> except this one
<asac> so when was -2a introduced
<asac> seems we re not able to upgrade the 3.7 branch for whatever reason to 92
<asac> or we can file a bug
<asac> and keep it the way it is?
<asac> did hardy have 2.0a?
<asac> unlikely
<asac> do we care?
<fta> i don't think so
<micahg> bzr 2.0 was just introcued I thought in 1.17 or something
<asac> why the hell do make it the default
<asac> imo it needs to sink for a year at least
<asac> even 2
<asac> then make it default so everyone has that
<micahg> well, they backport bzr packages for people
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I asked about that myseld
<micahg> *myself
<asac> yes. but you dont get wide spread adoption
<asac> if you get pointed against branches that you cannot use
<asac> you will think its not mature
<asac> ok i think we dont care for 3.7. but lets try to keep the other branches at 0.92
<asac> fta: xulrunner are all 0.92?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok. then upgrade 3.7. is that ok for you?
<asac> to 2.0a :(
<asac> 2a
<fta> well, ok
<asac> or want to file a bug and hope for a quick fix?
<asac> :)
<BUGabundo> asac since I catch you tonigh
<BUGabundo> can you do me a favour?
<asac> BUGabundo: looogg
<BUGabundo> I need a FF 3.7 build
<asac> BUGabundo: i have not much time atm for favours ;)
<asac> but go ahead
<BUGabundo> :((
<BUGabundo> a verbose build
<asac> a debug build?
<BUGabundo> but not as much as strace
<asac> i can give you instructions how to build
<BUGabundo> for some strange reason
<BUGabundo> both 3.5 and 3.7
<asac> whats with those?
<BUGabundo> won't restart to finish addons install
<BUGabundo> even on a clean profile
<BUGabundo> as soon as I had a few of them
<BUGabundo> it won't be able to upgrade or install more
<BUGabundo> I tracked down my past crashs to xmarks
<BUGabundo> and no longer have that one
<fta> asac, created lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head-broken, so feel free to use that in a bug ;)
<asac> thats unnamaned that cannot be upgraded?
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: i will subscribe you too ;)
<fta> yep, ok
<fta> oh my!
<asac> micahg: also subscribed you ;)
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/firefox-3.7.head $ bzr upgrade lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/
<fta> starting upgrade of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/
<fta> making backup of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/.bzr
<fta>   to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/backup.bzr
<fta> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/02/da/9e/backup.bzr'
<asac> bug 445857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445857 in bzr "bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 never finishes" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445857
<asac> fta: yes. lets rename the branch
<asac> and push fresh
<asac> at best push the one micagh had
<asac> its the one before i ran anything
<micahg> thanks asac
<asac> lp:~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7-20091006
<asac> that should be equal
<asac> you can diff it against the sources you have still locally to ensure that we are really up to date
<asac> probably misses last rebase fix
<fta> eh??? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head says it's "lp:firefox"??
<micahg> fta: yeah, it's the main devel branch for firefox
<asac> its annyoing i cannot edit bug description anymore in lp
<asac> micahg: did you notice that?
<micahg> no
<asac> or arent you on "edge"?
 * micahg is on edge
<BUGabundo> asac Need to get 299MB of archives. After unpacking 537MB will be freed.
<BUGabundo> this a joke, right?
<asac> whatever i try to edit in description it always gives me "red"
<asac> BUGabundo: thats probably the langpack removal ;)
<micahg> BUGabundo: it's from the grub update
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not a single lang pack tonight
<asac> i would double check whats going on before pursuing
<micahg> asac: middle click on the edit button
<micahg> same thing happens on descriptions for me
<fta> micahg, i don't see your 3.7 branch in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox
<asac> fta: yes. i thought you started the habit to link the branches ;)
<asac> so i did the same for 3.7 when we created it
<micahg> fta: probably because it's been merged
<fta> oh
<micahg> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7-20091006
<fta> asac, yeah, maybe, i'm just tired
<asac> fta: that happens if you link a branch to a series and mark it as default series
<asac> then you get lp:PROJECTNAME
<asac> for that branch
<asac> "main development focus" series actually
<micahg> asac: bug 331990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in lazr.restful "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990
<asac> lazr.restful ?
<BUGabundo> asac micahg http://paste.ubuntu.com/288160/
<asac> HMM
<micahg> BUGabundo: I told you, it's grub
<micahg> I had this yesterday
<micahg> let me see if I can find the bug
<asac> micahg: grub?
<micahg> bug 44470
<asac> how can grub release twice as much of space as the total size of downloaded archives?
<micahg> oops
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44470 in python-apt "ParseSection(control).get(field, default) raises when default is None" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44470
<micahg> bug 444703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444703 in grub "package grub 0.97-29ubuntu57 failed to install" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444703
<BUGabundo> if it is fixed
<asac> Need to get 299MB of archives. After unpacking 537MB will be freed.
<asac> micahg: ^^
<asac> thats the problem
<BUGabundo> what wrong with my update?
<asac> micahg: did you really have that too?
<micahg> idk, that's the bug that james_w pointed me to
<micahg> yes
<micahg> asac: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/07/%23ubuntu-motu.txt
<micahg> i don't claim to understand it
<asac> micahg: ah ;)
<asac> so version 0.97-29ubuntu57 had a full filesystem in some image
<BUGabundo> $ df
<BUGabundo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda2             289G  161G  114G  59% /
<asac> BUGabundo: so go ahead
<asac> thats good
<BUGabundo> 41% [25 libc6 2758214/4,206kB 65%]                                                                                     44.0kB/s 1h 5min 44s
<BUGabundo> its gonna take a while
<BUGabundo> :(
 * BUGabundo wish NM had an hardcoded speed of gigabit for 3G :)
<asac> hehe i can give you that ;)
<asac> in the applet :)
<asac> notifications that say: "you are on speed ... fasten your seatbelt"
<BUGabundo> heeheh
<BUGabundo> I would be fine
<BUGabundo> if we would get back that speed bar for 3G
<BUGabundo> instead of this stupid antena :(
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. that fell through ... sorry
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> it was dumped?
<asac> is not hard work but the cycle is too short
<BUGabundo> best NM feature in two years?
<asac> BUGabundo: no pushed back
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> it was working
<asac> because not enough folks working on 0.8 upstream
<asac> and now its too late
<asac> BUGabundo: yes, but the code was not clean for a upstream tree
<BUGabundo> shame
<asac> and maintaining that as a patch causes more pain
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> hope it gets back
<BUGabundo> that and SMS support
<micahg> asac: any reports of problems with ath9k and nm0.8?
<asac> it will be back quite soon
<BUGabundo> I read some change log that mentioned that
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> micahg: well. not ath9k + nm0.8
<asac> but ath9k + linux .31
<micahg> ah
<micahg> anyhints
<asac> seems to be in not-so-good state
 * micahg is going crazy
<asac> (again)
<asac> for older ath9k chipsets
<micahg> that's why I can't stay connected at night
<micahg> I have an AR928X
<asac> micahg: so what are your symptoms. if you get disconnected, can you connecte again? or have to reboot?
<micahg> connect again, but it drops every minute or 2
<asac> hm
<asac> so that could be the general background scanning problem
<asac> can you try to use wpasupplicant manually?
<asac> and stop NM?
<micahg> ah seems to be background scanning
<asac> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288172/
<asac> put that in your interfaces ... stop NM
<asac> and run sudo ifup wlan0
<micahg> I'm using WEP
<asac> (if its wlan0 ... adjust accordingly)
<asac> micahg: you shouldnt use web
<asac> ;)
<micahg> I know
<BUGabundo> asac any idea why my 3G modem *always* falls around mid night - 1am , and won't reconnect???
<BUGabundo> very strange
<micahg> that's back from when I couldn't get WPA working with my wireless chipset in linux
<asac> micahg: wpa-wep-key1
<micahg> asac: I'll have to trywhen I get home
<asac> err 0
<asac> use that instead of psk
<asac> and key mgmnt = NONE
<fta> asac, i think i'm done fixing this mess.
<micahg> so, I should't have nm-applet running then?
<asac> fta: 2.0a for 3.7 now?
<fta> no, 0.92
<asac> how?
<fta> i 1st took micahg's branch but when i pushed it on lp, it created a stacked branch on top of his
<fta> so i restarted from a branch of an old rev of 3.2, before i created the 3.7 branch, then pulled from micahg, and pushed to lp
<fta> so 3.7 is properly stacked now
<asac> wow
<asac> so now we cannot rename the 3.2 to 3.5 without breaking the stacking?
<asac> or doesnt that matter
<micahg> what's the code platform called?
<fta> i think we can, lp seems to track the branch renames
<micahg> in LP?
<micahg> the codename
<fta> code platform? what do you mean?
<micahg> I needed to file a bug against it
<fta> use launchpad itself, i'm not sure it's soyouz or something else, they will re-assign if needed
<micahg> no, it's launchpad-code :)
<micahg> and the bug already was filed
<micahg> bug 413026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413026 in launchpad-code "Branch subscription doesn't show results inline (ajax)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413026
<asac> micahg: you can file against launchpad ... i was told everythign gets properly triaged there
<asac> ah ok
<micahg> yes, but someone still has to move it
<micahg> plus if I would have done that, someone would have had to move and dupe it
<micahg> asac BTW the ath9k bug is bug 414560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414560
<micahg> I should dupe the nm bug against it
<micahg> or maybe not
<asac__> reconnect
<fta> asac*, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head.old is the old branch, it should be dropped.. at some point
<fta> gasp, bugs linked to the old branch are still pointing there
<fta> seems there are just 2 though
<micahg> fta: are you fixing the FTBFS?
<fta> micahg, when you fix a problem, please use dch for the changelog commit. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/revision/466
<micahg> fta: I do
<fta> micahg, no, look at the diff of this link, you take owner ship of all the changes
<fta> -" "
<micahg> that's what dch does :)
<micahg> unless there's a flag
<micahg> I use dch -e
<fta> no, it should add my name in brackets
<fta> dch alone should work and it's UNRELEASED
<micahg> ah
<micahg> sorry, didn't know that
<micahg> I'll so that in the future
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-08
<micahg> I was shown dch -e
<micahg> or dch -i
<asac> fta: its alrewady abandoned ... so its fine to keep
<fta> i moved it to abandoned, in case it's needed later. i preferred that over a simple delete
<asac> its the right choice imo
<asac> you could have given it a more meaningful name, like "failed pack-0.92messOct09 ;)
<fta> it's still possible, feel free to rename it
<fta> asac, grrr, they applied 6 patches to browser.js today, it's totally different now
<[reed]> fta: I have another one waiting to land as soon as the tree reopens ;)
<fta> pff, i'm loosing my time then
<micahg> asac, fta, should I bother rebasing the patch or wait till tomorrow?
<[reed]> fta: it's 1.9.2 beta freeze time
<[reed]> mad rush to land patches
<asac> ripps: when is freeze?
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> friday?
<[reed]> supposed to be last night, moved to tonight, now looking like tomorrow or something? see release-drivers@ mail ;)
<asac> good
<fta> [reed], i was talking about trunk, hence 1.9.3, not 1.9.2
<asac> so lets not care about daily breakage till tomorrow ;)
<asac> fta: most stuff probably gets landed on trunk and 1.9.2 in parallel ;)
<fta> 3.7 is in a bad shape right now, no more icons
<asac> during rush
<asac> fta: we had a theme issue that removed the icons from searchplugins
<fta> i have a lot of icon only bookmarks
<asac> that should be fixe though
<asac> i never saw that "no icon thing" ... but read a few bug comment today that said its fixed
<asac> but i guess its a different thing
<fta> also, 3.7 often gives me blank pages, i have to hit reload to get them
<asac> was 3.5
<fta> right, 3.6 also lacks icons
<[reed]> fta: yeah, I see that a lot
<[reed]> [18:26:29] <fta> also, 3.7 often gives me blank pages, i have to hit reload to get them
<[reed]> images also have blank lines in them
<asac> fta: that could be a theme thing. are you up-to-date?
<fta> i need to restart my desktop, new kernel, and i had to kill gnome-settings-daemon
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta>  2297 fta       20   0  452m 141m 4044 R   96  7.0  27:32.68 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<fta>  8893 fta       20   0 1085m 542m  21m R   33 26.9 217:19.24 /usr/lib/firefox-3.7a1pre/firefox-3.7
<fta> 2 pigs
<asac> yes. firefox mem consumption is really bad
<asac> thundebird is even worse
<asac> (3.x)
<asac> fta: you should run nspluginwrapper to see how much flash steals you
<asac> but even without flash ffox is pretty big still
<[reed]> you should complain
<asac> complain?
<asac> about mem consumption=
<[reed]> sure!
<asac> from what i know thats the most frequently raised rant about ffox
<asac> "what a memroy hoax"
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> well, taking so much memory and CPU shouldn't be happening
<asac> point is i have no idea where the mem is lost
<asac> yes, but its normal.
<asac> if you read forums etc. they all complain about huge mem consumption
<asac> for ages
<[reed]>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<[reed]>  4645 reed      20   0  690m 218m  39m S   33 11.1 103:33.56 firefox-bin
<asac> how many tabs do you open at max?`
<[reed]> currently, I only have 15 open, with one of those being a restore session window
<[reed]> s/window/tab/
<asac> ok. so i think most users that have those mem problems often have 100 tabs open or more
<asac> i think fta averages at ~70 ;)
<[reed]> I think something has regressed
<asac> hmm. but your process looks quite healthy
<asac> all i am saying is that i didnt see these memory issues in the past
<asac> but in the recent history i started to use my browser with more tabs ... just to see
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> and i got loads of mem
<fta> i have 52 tabs now, but i have ~30 the last few weeks with 3.7 as it's unbearable with more. a few months ago, i was almost always over 100
<[reed]> you _really_ should file bugs
<asac> in any case. ffox is quite slink if you compare it to tbird 3
<asac> on amd64
<asac> i had a 2gb system where i could run nothing else but tbird ... at least we have a a blocking bug on that atm ;)
<micahg> I've got 302m in RES and 818m in VIRT for ff3.6
<asac> i filed tbird bugs and they are cared of
<asac> no ffox bugs though because i dont see much of a regression
<asac> (but i am using 3.5 here because of my job)
<micahg> a little better than 3.5 was
<[reed]> kinda sucks about:memory doesnt work on Linux
<[reed]> only on Mac and Windows
<[reed]> :(
<fta> asac, micahg: i let you guys fix 3.7 once [reed] lands its evil patches
<micahg> is that why it doesn't work
<asac> [reed]: when will you land it?
<asac> micahg is probably awake a bit longer
<asac> so can still rebase after that landing
<[reed]> asac: tree is currently closed
<asac> fta: good night
<[reed]> can't land right now
<asac> [reed]: ok ;)
<fta> thanks
<fta> u2
<asac> yeah i am about to drop out :/
<[reed]> mozilla bug 520422
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 520422 in IPC "Enable about:memory on Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520422
<micahg> [reed]: any reason why linux@distro.bugs isn't subscribed?
<[reed]> no reason
<micahg> that would be appropriate, right?
<[reed]> if you want
<asac> i think that should be ok
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> wrong alias
<micahg> ok, done
<asac> micahg: i dont see you on CC
<asac> or did you explicitly uncheck it?
<micahg> asac, refresh
<asac> micahg: i see linux@ ... not you ... whats you email at bugzill?
<asac> ah i see ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> quite long :)
<micahg> yeah, I use aliases for filtering
<asac> for me nothing works
<asac> so i now dump everything into two gmail accounts
<asac> ;)
<asac> and only get assigned bugs to inbox and subscribed to some other folder i rarely read :/
<micahg> it seems to work for me, but I'm sure you get more e-mail
<asac> yeah. but i mailny do the gmail thing because i dont trust launchpad finding somethign if i hit search
<asac> so i use tbird/gmail for searching for dupes etc
<asac> but in times like this its the bug folder i watch ;)
<asac> but i canot even keep up with incoming mails
<[reed]> I tried using tbird 3
<[reed]> it couldn't handle my e-mail
<[reed]> I gave up
<[reed]> went back to sylpheed
<asac> how many mails do you have in one folder?
<[reed]> my inbox has close to 100000
<asac> my mozbug folder has "just" 100k
<asac> and its a prob ;)
<asac> yeah
<micahg> mp lp inbox has 6k right now
<micahg> *my
<asac> it took like a day to index everything ;)
<asac> micahg: thats good ;) ... you actually read all that :)
<[reed]> yeah, and then indexing never completed on one of my other folders
<micahg> that's the one I try to read
<[reed]> lots of bugs
<micahg> my lp bulk is almost at 2k
<asac> it completed ... but mem was exorbitant hi ;)
<micahg> I have 400 unread in it
<asac> micahg: thats how it starts ;)
<micahg> yes
<[reed]> like "downloading 154 of 93 messages (140% done)"
<[reed]> (made up numbers, but you get the point)
<asac> hehe yeah.
<asac> i think i even filed a bug about that > 100%
<asac> when stuff comes faster in than indexing ;)
<micahg> maybe tb should move to an embedded mysql db?
<asac> i havent figured what they do atm
<asac> wanted to check if they loose all the mem in the indexer
<asac> but they do something like gload
<asac> but all i found was javascript
<asac> which i hope is not all ... because i think doing everything there would probably cause the mem probs
<micahg> wow flash is really bad in karmic
<asac> but maybe i am just old ;)
<asac> micahg: what?
<micahg> maybe 10.1 will be better
<asac> nspluginwraper?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> VIRT = 3050m
<asac> fix it
<asac> ;)
<micahg> Adobe needs to release 64 bit...
<asac> are you subscribed to flashplugin-nonfree package=
<asac> currently i follow that too, and its like:
<asac> i managed to fix this by 64-bit plugin ... but well, then i get this and that and those issues
<micahg> yes
<micahg> oh
<micahg> no, not yet
<asac> maybe i should start sending infos to the flash contacts i know :) .. .like status updates and making them aware etc.
<micahg> I figured that one would be crazy
<micahg> I'm subscribed to the 2 main bugs though
<asac> didnt think it would help ... but well ;)
<asac> micahg: its not worth subscribing
<asac> i think i get it through the mozillabugs-list
<micahg> well, I have enough trouble triaging the 3 ff pkgs
<asac> usually its a dead end sunk
<[reed]> Mozilla has Adobe contacts for flash bugs if you need to talk to somebody
<asac> once you move bugs there they are gone forever ;)
<[reed]> if you can find a reproducible testcase, file a bug on bmo
<[reed]> with the detail
<[reed]> s
<asac> [reed]: i will check with what i have.
<asac> in case that doesnt work i will try the moz road ;)
<asac> but its not really about bugs ... just keeping them up-to-date
<asac> so they get the feeling they know what to test and what is important
<asac> [reed]: anyway. back to tbird ... now that it works, it works quite ok. the UI is a bit inconsitence ... like you get this web-like search result page
<asac> but the old style treeview web folder view
<asac> so for me (being a minority for sure) its quite good to search on my mailboxes ... which is why i have it
<asac> ok off. ttysoon
<gnomefreak> my damn search still doesnt work in 3.5
<gnomefreak> asac: fta 3.5.4~hg20091005r26450+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  search engine doesnt work still
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see the bug where search engine doesnt do anything?
<gnomefreak> asac: i see a shit load of bugs on search engine but right now i have people yelling at me there is no GUI to change GDM theme and i know you can do this cant recall how :(
<gnomefreak> asac: just for the record firefox spell checker doesnt work either. << interject from -desktop convo
<|eagles0513875|> morning
<asac> gnomefreak: there are two search engine bugs: a) no icons ... b) not working
<asac> i hope b) is less frequent
<asac> i think a) should be fixed in latest theme
<|eagles0513875|> asac: what do i need to do to join the mozilla team?
<asac> contribute contribute contribute
<gnomefreak> do you have the link to b
<asac> in general, we only add folks that need regular write access to the branches
<gnomefreak> i just looked through my bugs but found nothing relevant
<asac> eagles0513875: you can feel yourself as part of the team even if not launchpad wise in the team
<asac> its a different thing
<asac> you basically are part of the team if you contribute in this channel
<|eagles0513875|> gotcha
<|eagles0513875|> whats the advantage of being on a team?
<[reed]> by "contribute", asac means "contribute" large amounts of $$$ into his bank account
<[reed]> :)
<|eagles0513875|> hehe
<gnomefreak> :)
<|eagles0513875|> how you  doing gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> mine too wouldnt hurt
<asac> eagles0513875: you get more responsibility and more work ;)
<asac> if you are a team member
<asac> and you get a badge in launchpad ;)
<|eagles0513875|> hehe well mine as well hehe im a broke bastard and student lol
<|eagles0513875|> hehe
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: im ok and yourself
<|eagles0513875|> in a lecture atm about databases talking about ERD
<|eagles0513875|> entity relationship diagrams lol
<gnomefreak> OK EVERYONE except reed please dont use non letters infront of your nick :(
<|eagles0513875|> gnomefreak: sry im connected from home as well lol
<asac> right. the benefit of mozillateam is that its far more important then the lectures ;)
<|eagles0513875|> which i cant afford to be in then at the moment
<gnomefreak> \its ok i was playing but i only nomrally see reed only
<|eagles0513875|> well im to lazy to kick myself off irc remotly right now
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<gnomefreak> ok damnit ill be right back while i think a bit on this search engine problem, i have a feeling this is upstream but i will disable ubufox when i get back just to make sure
<gnomefreak> asac: can med-xpi make a patch for install.rdf (i know not now) but is it possible for it to?
 * gnomefreak thinks no
<|eagles0513875|> im literally about to go nuts withboredom here
<|eagles0513875|> cant even work on bindwood :( they blocked all downloads here
 * gnomefreak though bindwood was done. and i think i just found the problem 
<gnomefreak> yep found it, now i need to know what is causing it
<gnomefreak> asac: extension is the problem now to find out what one
<gnomefreak> context menu if i had to guess
<gnomefreak> thats the one
<gnomefreak> its not broke but if you choose "light settings" it doesnt work. it even says some features will not work
 * gnomefreak be back
<gnomefreak> asac: does debian/rules accept * as a wild card in the clean section?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what you mean
<asac> need examp.
<gnomefreak> asac:  i would have to look at the rules file but something like *FireGPGCall  to generalize the dirs. its in
 * gnomefreak thinking of getting this done before 10.04 so we can sync from sid
<gnomefreak> dtchen: when you are around can you ping me about pulseaudio. it keeps muting after upgrades.
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5 jaunty
<|eagles0513875|> bots broken :P
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.2 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<gnomefreak> nope :)
<gnomefreak> thunderbird however is broke
 * asac upgrades last jaunty machine i found somewhere http://identi.ca/notice/11589053
<|eagles0513875|> canadian website lol
<|eagles0513875|> asac: didnt know you were from canada
<asac> identica
<asac> canadians are great ;)
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: hes not
<|eagles0513875|> O_O
<|eagles0513875|> they whats up with the canadian website
<gnomefreak> dont know but it is busy at times
<|eagles0513875|> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 369693 im starting to think it only happens with ubuntu remix. In the past (not sure if still open) alot of remix bugs that non-remix users dont see
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369693 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox problems in Ubuntu 9.04 UNR" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369693
<asac> the title reads "UNR" ;)
<gnomefreak> im thinking either upstream doesnt support something or we dont
<gnomefreak> asac: but a firefox bug
<gnomefreak> that is where we come in
<asac> i made a more specific bug out of it
<asac> its a msising gnome-support in the seed from what i can tell
<asac> please ask if installing firefox-gnome-support and restarting system helps
<asac> afaik it should be fixed already
<gnomefreak> asked. should we do this with all UNR firefox/tbird bugs?
<asac> no
<asac> unless they are -gnome-support related
<asac> as i said i think its fixed alreawdy
<asac> so every bug should be a valid bug if its UNR
<asac> identica is down
<asac> that sucks
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> Lp giving me issues ;)
<gnomefreak> my script still has ~2hours to go
<gnomefreak> just that one bug seems to be giving me issues
<gnomefreak> asac: how important are exit code status' on the xulrunner failure to install/upgrade?
<asac> gnomefreak: failure to install/upgrades should not happen
<asac> we should fix it
<asac> and exit codes might be involved. yes.
<gnomefreak> i have a 127 a 135 and looking at others
<gnomefreak> one atleast is alternatives but IIRC we fixed that since july
<asac> are all those related to "alternatives" ß
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> at least that one anyway
<asac> search for "alternat"
<asac> in the logs
<gnomefreak> not sure yet
<asac> look for that
<asac> thats a known dupe and i thought we fixed that already
<asac> have to check that again if its still broken
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like bug 390664 is related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390664 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "package xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390664
<asac> yes thats it
<gnomefreak> these are old
<asac> update-alternatives: Fehler oder EOF beim Lesen von /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner
<asac> thats it
<asac> so yes. but that should be fixed
<gnomefreak> the one i have that im looking for dupes is new bug 441098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441098 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "package xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441098
<asac> gnomefreak: that one is a crash
<asac> Setting up xulrunner-1.9.1 (1.9.1.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.2) ...
<asac> Bus error
<gnomefreak> i just saw that
<asac> Bus error is really rare on i386 and amd64 systems
<asac> more like sparc and arm that have alignment
<asac> gnomefreak: its most likely a hardware error
<asac> like mem etc. if you get a bus error on intel CPUs
<asac> (exceptions proof the rule obviously)
<asac> so this guy might get over by triying again
<asac> to upgrade
<asac> if its a mem broken he is doomed anyway ;)
<fta> asac, Mark wants me to split the umd ppa per package
<fta> he said "The Mozilla Daily PPA is *awesome* :-)"
<asac> yep
<fta> apparently, he wants tb3 alone
<gnomefreak> tb3 is broken :(
<|eagles0513875|> :(
<asac> tb3 works for me
<asac> too much mem
<asac> but thats it basically
<gnomefreak> a tbird only PPA is kind of wasteful IMHO
<fta> noone complained to me about broken tb3
<gnomefreak> asac: too much mem and edit >select > all doesnt work
<gnomefreak> fta: i did a couple of days but you were not here at the time
<asac> gnomefreak: file a bug upstream if its reproducible for anyone else
<asac> i dont write mails with it ... just read
<fta> as for memory, it's somewhat the same xul-is-a-pig effect as with firefox
<asac> no
<asac> its worse
<asac> tbird indexer is a huge memory eater
<asac> right after firing up it indexes stuff etc. and then consumes 1g of res mem
<gnomefreak> asac: i use that menu for deleting emails. with 800+ emails it comes in handy
<asac> firefox doesnt get anywhere close even after using it for a few days
<gnomefreak> i agree with asac its tbird releated mem problems. no other app does this for me at least
<gnomefreak> i dont have 1 gig of mem but same applies
<asac> fta: i think we should discuss the whole layoutfor all webtech ppas in the next week and also fix the daily split in that turn
<asac> gnomefreak: we have a upstream blocker bug on the mem
<asac> i am supposed to follow up but failed as usual :/
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have link so i can subscribe?
<asac> ask me tonight again
<asac> i am finishing something and then travelling
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i know you are traveling but try to get sunbird into karmic before freeze since it doesnt qulify for security release only arm fixes im not sure if they would or not
<gnomefreak> this damn download is taking forever
<asac> gnomefreak: i saw that you didnt start on top of current one in sunbird
<asac> thats kind of a merge mess i have to admit
<bdrung> gnomefreak: why did you mark bug 436600 as invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436600 in adblock-plus "adblock plus does no longer work in firefox 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436600
<gnomefreak> asac: huh? i started on ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> bdrung: its not firefox its adblock-plus
<bdrung> ok, didn't saw that
<gnomefreak> more than likely its another extension helping in the failure
<asac> no
<asac> you didnt start on ubuntu2
<asac> you started on ubuntu2 UNRELEASED
<asac> and made ubuntu3 out of it
<gnomefreak> asac: ubuntu2 was released already
<asac> yes. but your branch doesnt start on top of that
<gnomefreak> someone didnt change to jaunty when they pushed
<asac> the release is rev 124
<gnomefreak> * fix LP: #210534 - bad swedish translation in sunbird.desktop; we
<gnomefreak>     apply improved translation by Daniel Nylander
<gnomefreak>     - update debian/sunbird.desktop
<gnomefreak> should have been the latest before ubuntu3
<|eagles0513875|> ill b back on from home
<gnomefreak> search doesnt work again :(
<asac> gnomefreak: thats what i fixed now http://paste.ubuntu.com/288588/
<asac> gnomefreak: no that was not th elatest
<asac> 124 was the latest
 * gnomefreak looking
<asac> anyway. i think thats fine how
<asac> now
<asac> you also had a typo in changelog and and empty * line
<gnomefreak> oh crap i see now
<asac> ok i pushing the merge now
<asac> please check on the main branch
<gnomefreak> forgot to remove the * line when i used dch
<asac> gnomefreak: that and the debianpathces: series updatd
<asac> anyway i hope all is fixed
<asac> plesae verify on release branch
<gnomefreak> asac: ok doing
<asac> gnomefreak: you used CXX=g++-4.4 now
<asac> we should just drop it
<asac> e.g. we are back to "normal" version
<asac> so no need to set CXX and CC
<asac> anyway. thats _fater_ this upload
<asac> also i think we should break the build-depends in multiple lines
<asac> also for lucis
<asac> lucid
<gnomefreak> asac: ok simple enough. i would love to get 1.0 in Lucid but that is unllikely from what i can tell at this time anyway
<asac> yeah
<asac> first fine tune packaging a bit
<asac> the points i mentioned are good
<asac> then we can check whats up with 1.0
<gnomefreak> missed * Fixes (LP: #178785) as first line
<asac> no
<asac> gnomefreak: that was already fixed in last upload
<asac> see the changelog entry before
<asac> thats what i meant
<gnomefreak> asac: not fully it wasnt
<asac> well. it was
<asac> i can see that the rest might also be there
<gnomefreak> i had to adjust rules a bit to fix it
<asac> but that wasnt clear to me
<asac> ok
<asac> i thihnk we will survive with out it?
<asac> or want me to add it?
<asac> was the bug reopened?
<gnomefreak> everything looks good i will close that bug by hand
<asac> ok let me coomit that right changelog entry
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ~40 more minutes for download. i want to do updates :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. recommitted it with proper credits and all
<asac> i am firing off a testbuild now and will upload when that finishes
<asac> gnomefreak: mark the 9.10 branch merged now ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: will do. it would be great if there was a bzr update lp...... to update a branch to latest rev if not your branch
<gnomefreak> i when i get back from smoke and phone
<gnomefreak> opps wrong button. fixed now
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/firefox-trunk-rss-mem.png
<asac> fta: yeah. is that 32-bit?
<fta> yes
<asac> thats bad then ;)
<asac> but depends on the tab count of course ;)
<fta> the box was idle
<asac> fta: so according to [reed] we should file these bugs
<fta> freshly rebooted
<asac> i always thought they knew they were considered mem hungry
<asac> but seems they dont even recognize it (dont ask me how that can happen)
<asac> fta: ok but thats with flash in-process?
<asac> would be interesting to see how that changes if you use nspluginwrapper
<asac> i would expect half the mem go out to the flash process
<fta> the tabs were from my session but didn't change during the period
<fta> yes, regular flash install, not nsp
<asac> yeh. for a upstreawm bug i think it would make sense to split that and do the same testing
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is telling me my printer is out of paper but my printer does not agree
<fta> asac, this i don't understand: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/firefox-trunk-cpu-mem.png
<fta> asac, cpu seems to cool off while idle
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 14382 fta       20   0 2398m 1.2g 4452 R   99 60.4   1:30.74 evolution
<fta> i just tried to open an attachment :(
<asac> gnomefreak: uploaded sunbird
<asac> fta: good. so evolution is not better ;)
<asac> (than tbird)
<asac> gnomefreak: in case it fails to build or something let me know. please try to watch sunbird bugs for the next few days so we can still do something in case hell breaks loose now
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> asac: ok will check. on 386 64 and what ever else PPA builds they all built
<gnomefreak> eveolution sucks tbird much better ;)
<gnomefreak> omg cpu at %99
<fta> evo is usually pretty good for me
<fta> fta      16760  2.3  5.0 264912 104180 ?       Sl   15:33   0:56 evolution --component=mail
<fta> except when it turns crazy
<fta> asac, was the 3.7 patch rebased since yesterday?
<fta> asac, 14min before the next respin
<asac> fta: check if micahg submitted a branch for merging
<asac> probably he waited for reed to confirm his commit
<asac> i think we agreed to not fix it before reed committed it
<asac> then we re in freeze and things should stop to come in
<asac> when we are in RC freeze i will pursue the upstreaming again
<fta> asac, rc freeze for 3.6, i'm talking about 3.7
<asac> fta: yes. but that rc freeze led to the frequent landings
<asac> because folks have to put their rush first in central
<asac> and reed couldnt committ there because it was closed
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Chromium-peacekeeper.png
<asac> interesting
<fta> ff scores ~1300 :(
<asac> there is more than speed ;)
<fta> memory? lol, ff is bad
<fta> cpu, lol too, 30%, it's even worse
<asac> please do the nspluginwrapper split ;)
<asac> to get any valid data
<asac> for me flash really spikes the CPU frequently
<asac> ffox stays ok
<asac> it has some hangs ... for some operations but besides from that its not really CPU hungry
<fta> http://www.google.org/flutrends/
<fta> asac, bad for uds: http://www.google.org/flutrends/us/
<fta> Mook_sb, stevel: still no news for the fix?
<Mook_sb> fta: sorry, been busy for a bit - is there a bug number on this?
<fta> Mook_sb, i didn't file any, stevel said he needed to talk to someone about this, last week
<stevel> ah yeah, preed. but he's still pretty swamped with kanye work.
<stevel> fta: do you have the pastebin URL still?
<stevel> or wherever the build failure was pasted?
<Mook_sb> stevel: https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+build/902277/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.songbird_1.1.1-0ubuntu1~fta2~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<fta> no
<Mook_sb> err, wait, wrong branch
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33252980/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.songbird_1.5.0~a~svn20091007r15244-0ubuntu1~usd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288708/
<fta> i build with --enable-system-sqlite
 * Mook_sb suspects killing the $LIB_SUFFIX on http://src.songbirdnest.com/source/xref/client/components/dbengine/src/Makefile.in#69 will help
<Mook_sb> also, we don't seem to have a --enable-system-sqlite (at least, not that configure.ac is aware of)
<fta> i build your xul with --enable-system-sqlite
<fta> so i don't have the .a
<Mook_sb> right, but that's in vendor-deps, not in xulrunner
<fta> even less a "libsqlite3.a.a"
<Mook_sb> (there's, like, way too many copies of sqlite involved)
<Mook_sb> /build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091007r15244/build-tree/songbird/compiled//build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091007r15244/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-i686/sqlite/release/lib/libsqlite3.a.a
<Mook_sb> meaning what's really missing is /build/buildd/songbird-1.5.0~a~svn20091007r15244/build-tree/songbird/dependencies/linux-i686/sqlite/release/lib/libsqlite3.a
<Mook_sb> (and then the build system tried to be smart and totally fell flat on its face)
<fta> well, i don't really want to build another libsqlite3.a, i'm happy enough with the system shared lib
<fta> ok, disabling the ppa until it's sorted out, no need to waste builder resources on that
<Mook_sb> okay; it sounds like the bug you want to file is "have a --enable-system-sqlite option"?
<jcastro> fta: around?
<fta> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> fta: kenvandine was telling me that gwibber is all ready to go, just needs an upload?
<fta> Mook_sb, sort of, the ".a.a" is also a bug in itself
<fta> jcastro, yep, i told him i'll do it then we found a last minute packaging theme bug, it's ok now, i will do it shortly
<Mook_sb> fta: yeah, that's just it trying to be smart, and assuming it was a short name relative to $objdir
<Mook_sb> (it also added the .../songbird/compiled/ to the front)
<jcastro> fta: ok cool I was just wondering, he had to step out today so I just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost. You rock. \m/
<fta> asac, uh? Rejected: xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.4~hg20091008r26463+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.9.1.4~hg20091008r26463+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1 <= 1.9.1.5~hg20091007r26461+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1
<asac> sigh
<asac> i am wsting my time with flight booking
<asac> took me about 2 hours already with call centers and stuff
<asac> and still no flight :/
<asac> fta: thats again the same bug as before?
<asac> umd doesnt like us bumping to ubuntu2?
<asac> e.g. releasing stuff _higher_ than what we have in daily
<fta> no, it seems upstream downgraded 1.9.1.5 to 1.9.1.4
<fta> same for 3.5.5 to 3.5.4
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> maybe
<asac> could also be wrong way to find the head
<asac> did you fix it to not use "tip" ?
<asac> but "defautl" ?
<asac> so ... i will kill someone
<asac> at some point
<fta> uh?
<fta> jcastro, done
<jcastro> hero
<micahg> asac: would it be bad for me to comment about linux distro issues in moz.dev.planning?
<LLStarks> sup asac
<asac> micahg: if you want to raise specific points on behalf of the mozillateam we should look at that together i think
<asac> otherwise you are a free man ;)
<micahg> asac: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/6c8f06fbdf745d72#
<LLStarks> asac, for the autocomplete bug, right-clicking clears up the symptoms. it's still a bug that needs fixing.
<asac> let me check with someone
<LLStarks> you said that you wanted me to do a xulrunner build, right?
<asac> LLStarks: yes. apt-get source xulrunner-1.9.1; sudo apt-get build-dep xulrunner-1.9.1; sudo apt-get install devscripts; cd xulrunner-1.9.1*/
<asac> then edit debian/rules and remove all --enable-system-sqlite stuff from it
<asac> and build using debuild -b
<asac> install the packages and check
<LLStarks> will do.
<LLStarks> asac, how about this: ifneq (1,$(USE_SYSTEM_SQLITE))
<LLStarks> 	dh_link $(DEBIAN_XUL_DIR)/libsqlite3.so $(DEBIAN_XUL_DIR)/libsqlite3.so.0
<LLStarks> here's the file so far: http://pastebin.com/m473fe674
<LLStarks> what needs to be removed still and how should i remove?
<asac> LLStarks: there is no metnion of system-sqlite ... if oyu only removed that it should be fine
<LLStarks> #
<LLStarks> ifneq (1,$(USE_SYSTEM_SQLITE))
<LLStarks> that's fine?
<LLStarks> whatever, compiling.
<micahg> asac: BTW, manually using WEP didn't work for me
<asac> micahg: config problems? or worked once but was not stable?
<asac> LLStarks: i dont know. i need to see diffs
<micahg> it wouldn't connect
<asac> LLStarks: dont know exactly how USE_SYSTEM_SQLITE is set etc.
<asac> we already have features to be smart about that
<asac> so no need to improve in general
<micahg> I also tried the regular backports which stayed connected by had packet loss
<micahg> and a custom backport with the same issue
<asac> micahg: you could verify that your manual setup works with the backports
<asac> if it never worked at all its probably not properly set up
<LLStarks> asac, what's the correlation between using system-wide sqlite and the error? is data not being stored properly?
<asac> its a test
<asac> nothing more
<asac> i want to know if its because we have a slightly different sqlite or maybe compiled differently etc.
<fta> micahg, i don't see what you should complain about, if upstream wants to branch or release, it's their choice, packaging will have to follow. ihmo, less branches is better, it means less work
<micahg> fta: well, if we have 3.5 as a default with no chance of updates within the first 6 months, I think that's a problem
<micahg> it might not be a major factor, but it should at least be considered
<fta> depends when 3.5 becomes EOL
<micahg> fta: well, that's the issue :)
<fta> but even so, asac used to maintain 1.5.* until recently
<fta> ;)
<micahg> yes, but that's a lot of work I would think
<micahg> after the next ubuntu release, I don't think it matters as much if 3.5 is supported
<micahg> but until Lucid, I would think that we should be able to providde updates to the default browser
<asac> :(
<asac> we have to think about it
<asac> i dont want to go through the matyrium of backports again for 2.5 years
<asac> for 3 different releases
<asac> and so on
<micahg> indeed
<asac> i am sure we could employ a full team just for that
<asac> micahg: so did [reed] land his patches so we can rebase?
<micahg> I didn't see them land yet...trying to remember if I subscribed...
<micahg> no, he hasn't landed anything yet
<micahg> on m-c
<asac> micahg: he doesnt do the patches on his own ... just commits for others usually
<micahg> oh...
<asac> micahg: so you wont see him as author as he explicitly gives credits to woever made the patch
<asac> next time we should ask him for a bug id ;)
<micahg> there are some new patches landed
<micahg> right :)
<asac> well. i think there is not a single day where not at least 20 patche land ;)
<micahg> but I don't see anything about plugins
<asac> on central :)
<micahg> I"m looking at that one file
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> browser/content/browser.js ?
<micahg> yes
<asac> browser/base...
<micahg> well, browser/base/content/
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/log/7d0c4369c0d1/browser/base/content/browser.js
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/6c8f06fbdf745d72?pli=1
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448669
<asac> that one ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448669 in General "browser.js code review and cleanup" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> i would expect something out of that to be waiting
<asac> nope. all are closed and the ones not are not ready
<asac> shrug
<asac> i think we should just rebase then
<asac> dont wait
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll do it this evening
<[reed]> [13:42:40] <asac> micahg: he doesnt do the patches on his own ... just commits for others usually
<[reed]> that's entirely not true!
<[reed]> I do patches for myself all the time, especially over the last year or so
<[reed]> I committed two patches myself yesterday that I wrote
<micahg> so, [reed], is the onslaught of changes to that file done?
<asac> [reed]: sorry
<asac> i just generalized
<asac> [reed]: i didnt want to make the point that you dont do patches, but that you are usually one of th few good guys
<asac> that commits stuff for others
<[reed]> ;)
<LLStarks> asac, finished compiling. ready to test.
<asac> LLStarks: check that you have a libsqlite.so in the xulrunner package after doing this
<asac> libsqlite3.so
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for the push got lots of email from it :)
<asac> gnomefreak: feedback? or launchpad?
<gnomefreak> asac: launchpad closing bugs
<gnomefreak> havent gotten too far into email
<gnomefreak> asac: would OO.o build the same way as any other package? AFAIK its concidered a script
<LLStarks> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so.0
<LLStarks> that what you're looking for?
<micahg> gnomefreak: OO.o is a nightmare to build
<gnomefreak> micahg: oh/
<gnomefreak> micahg: whats wrong with it?
<micahg> took 9 hours, 25 minutes, 27.2 seconds
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/1:3.1.1-2ubuntu4/+build/1271601
<gnomefreak> micahg: you building it for hardy?
<micahg> no
<micahg> that's for karmic
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> [reed], are you done with your patches?
<gnomefreak> im going to spin it for hardy at least start on it today or tomorrow
<micahg> last hardy build: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1269617
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you check the backports team?
<gnomefreak> micahg: this is about the bug for backports
<gnomefreak> micahg: i do some backports work
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> i knew OO.o is huge and wish they would make it smaller but i dont dare ask them to :)
<LLStarks> oo.o and go-oo are lumbering dinosaurs
<micahg> yeah, but for the size, it's a good product
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit
<gnomefreak> ok stop fixing gwibber please well 1 more time
<gnomefreak> it gets fixed mine breaks
<gnomefreak> and no errors in the errors window
<gnomefreak> fta: asac tbird edit > select >all works again with latest upload
<LLStarks> asac, what's next?
<gnomefreak> ok where did he go
<gnomefreak> ok found him now smoke than bug :)
<asac> LLStarks: all installed? paste output of dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.1
<gnomefreak> asac: are you using daily gwibber or Karmic version?
<asac> gnomefreak: neither. i wanted to try again after next upload because it was too broken
<gnomefreak> asac: gwibber isnt the problem i dont think
<gnomefreak> WARNING:root:desktopcouch is not available. .  falling back to gconf
<gnomefreak> gconf was broken yesterday
<gnomefreak> but would be great to use desktopcouch
<asac> kenvandine: ^^
<gnomefreak> asac: kenvandine http://paste.ubuntu.com/288812/
<gnomefreak> thats output
 * gnomefreak smoke
<kenvandine> the desktopcouch code is all disabled in gwibber
<kenvandine> it was too new and experimental before feature freeze so we disabled it until after karmic
<asac> kenvandine: meaning? next upload will make this go away?
<asac> hmm. so gnomefreak is running dailies? ok
<kenvandine> no... it has been outputting that for months
<gnomefreak> yep i am
<asac> ah ok. so the crash is unrelated
<kenvandine> that just means it isn't using desktopcouch
<kenvandine> yeah
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0~bzr465-0ubuntu2~daily1
<gnomefreak> so i should drop to karmic version?
<kenvandine> karmic version should match that actually
<gnomefreak> same version for most part
<kenvandine> r465 should including the proper theme stuff
<gnomefreak> ubuntu1 > ubuntu2
<asac> i have 449
<kenvandine> dpkg -L gwibber |grep theme
<asac> kenvandine: hmm. that backtrace has "theme" related stuff ;)
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> ah ok. you are on it ;)
<kenvandine> which is what is weird
 * gnomefreak shows alot of themese
<gnomefreak> themes
<kenvandine> there was a bug, when another theme bug was fixed it uncovered the package wasn't installing the themes
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, should be 3
<kenvandine> gilouche, default and compact
<kenvandine> and they each should have a theme.version file
<gnomefreak> ok i will try update again but i never got a 3
<kenvandine> pastebin that list please
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288817/
<gnomefreak> i have all 3
 * gnomefreak thinks this is asking alot but a standalone profile would be great
<fta> gnomefreak, karmic version is the same as the daily one, i just pushed it on behalf of kenvandine earlier today
 * gnomefreak also thinks liferea should include a option to post a blog not just read it
<gnomefreak> i still dont have ubuntu3
<kenvandine> gnomefreak,  gconftool-2 --get /apps/gwibber/preferences/theme
<gnomefreak> fta: karmic version == ubuntu1 daily == ubuntu2
<fta> it's the same trust me
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: it outputs "shine"
<fta> the daily bot has its way to number stuff
<gnomefreak> fta: ah ok
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, change it to default
<kenvandine> if that fixes it
<kenvandine> let me know asap
<kenvandine> :)
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: if it lets me i will change it from UI
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: thats odd
<gnomefreak> it was default and now the accounts page opens lets see if i can use it
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: editor never displays
<fta> kenvandine, any darkroom friendly theme planed for gwibber anytime soon?
<gnomefreak> ah i found it
<gnomefreak> asac: i just repllied to your post about sunbird
<kenvandine> fta, not sure, i think ryan is working on it
<kenvandine> i know nothing about the theme stuff, sorry
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: ok back to same bug as before the crashing. cant clear window/stream
<asac> gnomefreak: i posted something about sunbird?
<kenvandine> ok, traceback please
<asac> oh ... dent
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288822/
<gnomefreak> asac: yes dent
<asac> k. saw it now
 * asac  wants a usable gwibber
<gnomefreak> me too :)
<kenvandine> AttributeError: 'GwibberClient' object has no attribute 'tabs'
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, please file a bug... i need ryan to look at that
<gnomefreak> mine works for the most part so yours should asac
<kenvandine> can't see why that is happening
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> sorry
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: np
<kenvandine> asac, 449 was pretty broken
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: thanks for getting me this far it is usable
<kenvandine> well, we have fixed a ton of bugs since then :)
 * gnomefreak not so fond of the new UI
 * gnomefreak hates ubuntu-bug now
<fta> mine is ok, a bit ugly but ok
<gnomefreak> its too big i liked the small UI
<fta> a few errors in the console though
<fta> asac, try the karmic one (465)
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, you can hide the account tree again if you like
<kenvandine> it is fixed now
<asac> fta: getting it now in upgrade
<asac> fta: but you are runnig tree mode? or the "old" mode?
<asac> (i prefer the old mode)
<asac> "Republicans are hateful" (rms)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/11619481
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Gwibber.png
<asac> today it was me hating the world i thought ;)
<asac> fta: yeah thats the tree view
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: bug 446692 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446692 in gwibber "Gwibber will not clear any posts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446692
<gnomefreak> old mode? it looks nothing like the old version <2.0
<gnomefreak> mine locked me up while trying to refresh
<gnomefreak> fta: can you clear your window/stream
<asac> gnomefreak: in view -> account tree ... if you uncheck that its "old" mode in my speak
<fta> asac, old mode works for me, but i don't like it
<gnomefreak> asac: ah old to me was before it got a really big window
<fta> gnomefreak, why would you want to clear a stream?
<asac> gnomefreak: without account view its not really much bigger imo
<gnomefreak> fta: well its an option and it cleans up the window
<fta> i tried, it crashed
<gnomefreak> mine wont crash but gives a traceback
<gnomefreak> window stays open just doesnt do anything
<fta>    File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/client.py", line 943, in on_clear
<fta>      for tab in self.tabs.get_children():
<fta>  AttributeError: 'GwibberClient' object has no attribute 'tabs'
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<gnomefreak> fta: its same as mine by looks of it
<gnomefreak> fta: bug 446692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446692 in gwibber "Gwibber will not clear any posts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446692
<fta> you can't close a search tab either
<fta> at least not by clicking the icon
<gnomefreak> mine closed
<gnomefreak> used search box on top and than closed
<gnomefreak> 3 hours to download source :( ill play with OO.o tomorrow
 * gnomefreak didnt know you can dent from gmail. wonders if identca is able to be an account in tbird under feed readers
<fta> i meant a user tab
<fta> or group
<gnomefreak> http://www.tmz.com/2009/10/07/lawsuit-dr-phil-trapped-me-touched-my-boob/
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> he was an asshole before the above link and IMHO still
<gnomefreak> seems 3.5 is lagging really bad
<asac> ok i think gwibber is up-to-date
 * asac hopes and kicks it
<asac> kick-started ... there it is ;)
<asac> good -> the input field is visible without any interaction ;)
<asac> i think the non-tree view can be improved
<asac> definitly makes not much sense with all those nested elements
<asac> hmm. the "user subscription" is also hidden
<asac> that should be below search directly. though it was there at some point
<fta> asac, a bit late in this cycle though
<asac> sure
<asac> i think its ok for this cycle
<asac> as it is
<asac> i just want to think about it in general ;)
<asac> kenvandine: so mako is the jsp for webkit/python?
<fta> [reed] ?
<asac> for a in self.accounts: data += a
<asac> the beauty of python ;)
<asac> "yield a" ... wth is yield? ... thought that was giving threads some time to rest ;)
<asac> http://docs.python.org/reference/simple_stmts.html#the-yield-statement
<asac> ok its coroutine
<[reed]> fta: ?
<asac> ?
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> [16:58:24] <fta> [16:52:01] [reed] ?
<fta> [reed], u done landing your patches?
<[reed]> yes
<micahg> fta: I'll rebase later tonight
<micahg> asac can merge in the morning
<fta> micahg, ok, great
<micahg> I guess I need to do 3.7 and 3.6
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-09
<fta> yes
<LLStarks> hey asac. sup.
<LLStarks> did you want to me to do anything after compiling and dpkg'ing?
<asac> LLStarks: test
<asac> if the search works again
<LLStarks> i can't force the bug to manifest
<LLStarks> before or now
<LLStarks> it just happens.
<LLStarks> haven't seen it happen since installing the packages
<LLStarks> asac, it seems fixed though.
<asac> hmm
<asac> LLStarks: can you push that build to a ppa ;)?
<LLStarks> how?
<asac> if you have a gpg key ... go to changelog... append ~ppa1 to the version (after ...ubuntuX)
<asac> run debuild -S
<asac> and then follow instruction son your personal ppa page
<asac> thats just one command
<asac> err use
<LLStarks> append ppa1 to what?
<asac> debuild -S -kYOURGPGKEYID
<asac> LLStarks: in changelog there is a version on top
<asac> that ends with -0ubuntuX or something
<asac> just append "~ppa1" (with the tilde)
<LLStarks> changelog in debian?
<asac> yes
<asac> debian/changelog
<asac> sorry
<asac> LLStarks: actually if you are using a karmic build you can just append ".ppa1" ;)
<LLStarks> what files are appended with ppa1?
<LLStarks> asac, do i need the orig file for dput?
<LLStarks> nevermind
<LLStarks> https://edge.launchpad.net/~llstarks/+archive/ppa
<asac> good
<asac> i will ask someone to test with that tomorrow. thanks
<LLStarks> asac, build is done.
<asac> LLStarks: dpkg -L | grep sqlite
<asac> has a libsqlite3.so hit in xulrunner dir, right?
<LLStarks> dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<asac> dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.1 ...
<LLStarks> ge name argument
<LLStarks> <asac> dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.1 ...
<LLStarks> oops
<LLStarks> eric@kingfisher:~$ dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.1 | grep sqlite
<LLStarks> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so
<LLStarks> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so.0
<asac> ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so*
<LLStarks> eric@kingfisher:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so*
<LLStarks> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 487440 2009-10-08 15:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so
<LLStarks> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 2009-10-08 15:05 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so.0 -> libsqlite3.so
<asac> LLStarks: ok.
<asac> strace -f -eopen firefox 2>&1 | grep libsqlite ;)
<asac> without ;)
<LLStarks> -3-
<asac> actually it hsould be fine
<asac> thx :)
<asac> you should see that it opens the libsqlite from above
<asac> and not the one in /usr/lib/
<LLStarks> open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/libsqlite3.so", O_RDONLY) = 4
<asac> yep
<asac> ok thx
<asac> i will get some tests on that
<asac> what was the bug id again?
<LLStarks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/438868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox-3.5 "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Medium,Triaged]
<asac> LLStarks: ok. maybe try if its reawlly better. as you said that it didnt happen 100% of time
<asac> i will see if it helps for someone else who reported something else wierd
<asac> good night
<LLStarks> night
<LLStarks> asac. damn, the bug isn't fixed.
<|eagles0513875|> morning yall
<asac> LLStarks: ok great. thanks for confirming. that makes me feel better
<|eagles0513875|> how goes it asac
<asac> it could be better ;)
 * asac still didnt have any coffee yet.
 * asac goes and brews some
 * |eagles0513875| makes asac a pot of coffee
<|eagles0513875|> hey asac i have a question not realted to mozilla and you dont have to answer if it will bring the channel offtopic
<|eagles0513875|> but how do i change what default programs come wiht live cd
<asac> not sure what you mean. users can configure it for the session
<asac> on livecd its probably some package ;)
<asac> i can check that for you at some point ... but not now ;)
<|eagles0513875|> ok i cant right now im just gathering a list of sites to where i can get the source code for relevant programs
<av`> asac, is fine to have max_version 3.5.*
<av`> for an extension now?
<av`> or do you want more?
<asac> av`: if the upstream extension says 3.5 as max we dont want to open it up for newer firefox versions
<asac> unless we know pretty damn well what we are doing
<asac> (we usually dont know that much about random extensions)
<av`> asac, about speeddial, there is a new release (0.9.1) and we are pretty outdated with it
<av`> asac, do you think is sane to hack max version in a package that had 3.0?
<gnomefreak> asac: you didnt do everything to bindwood? it looks like apparmor is the only fix you did
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry?
<asac> gnomefreak: i only uploaded the bug fix
<asac> want to the extension review independent from that
<asac> av`: are you asking if we can get a new upstream into ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah the work for m-d and stuff you didnt do
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<av`> asac, nope, we are on FF, so it's hard for it
<asac> av`: if the current has maxversion 3.0 and the new upstream is compatible with 3.5, we can get that in
<asac> av`: no. its fine
<asac> i can grant ffe for extensions
<av`> asac, great then
<av`> asac, gonna give you bug report in a sec
<asac> so if speeddial doesnt work with 3.5 its a safe bet. just open a bug and i will sign it off
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> simple patch for that. but new version should wait. or push to sid than sync it for Lucid?
<asac> gnomefreak: right. want to do all in one batch
<asac> like yeseterday ;)
<asac> so most likely during weekend
<asac> have to do something to ubufox today still ;)
 * gnomefreak didnt know what you did with extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get around to firegpg just the clean rules for FireGPGCall or should i have bdrung_ look at it so i can do everything else include update it and push to sid
<av`> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speeddial/+bug/430155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430155 in speeddial "[FFe] update speeddial to latest release 0.9.0.8" [Low,Incomplete]
<av`> asac, it's assigned to my student, I dunno if he gonna make it : /
<av`> asac, it's too hard for him at this time
<gnomefreak> we have a wiki that explains how to do it. fairly simple but i had run into a couple of issues with it, so i need to try another to figure out if its me or wiki :(
<asac> av`: confirmed. asked you to helpout in case he doesnt get it dnoe till sunday
<av`> asac, ok
<av`> thanks :)
<asac> av`: these kind of occassions are always good to check if our documentation is good enough
<asac> e.g. is it easy to undersatnd how to do a new upstream release
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging?action=show&redirect=MozillaTeam%2FFirefox3Extensions%2FPackaging
<av`> asac, true, but I told him to check the wiki then do the update and he missed quite everything : /
<asac> so if he has questions take notes so we can check if those questions/issues came up because of poor docs
<asac> hmm. i only see a debdiff
<asac> the page clearly speaks abuot bzr branches
<asac> Preparing an update
<asac> thx
<av`> asac, I have done the update already ;)
<av`> just want him to do it
<av`> if he is unable, I gonna upload everything myself
<asac> kk
<asac> thx
<asac> av`: good to know that you have a student now ;)
<av`> asac, eheh
<av`> I hope he will be a fast-learner
<|eagles0513875|> heheh whose student am i urs asac or anyones lol
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: extension work is fairly simple depending on what packag eyou are working on
<av`> |eagles0513875|, the students are registered into the mentoring database
<|eagles0513875|> ahhhh
<gnomefreak> asac: can we do fun things with med-xpi? ;)
<|eagles0513875|> hahah gnomefreak bug fixing isnt fun enough as is
 * gnomefreak has a few ideaas
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: crashes are the hardest thing to do IMHO im still having issues reading them
<|eagles0513875|> if you need someone to test or try and make stuff crash let me know
 * gnomefreak really hates removing files from extensions.
 * gnomefreak wonders if i should get |eagles0513875| to send emails to a couple of extensions :)
<|eagles0513875|> gnomefreak: i cant right now
<|eagles0513875|> im in lecutres but i mean ill do it when i get home
<gnomefreak> ive been putting it off for a while so let me know when you are free and if i havent sent them i will give you an idea on what to write.
<|eagles0513875|> ok
<|eagles0513875|> hehe going to be multitasking which i think will = fail here
<|eagles0513875|> gnomefreak: still need to finish up bindwood
<|eagles0513875|> this afternoon lol
<av`> asac, would you mind poking someone from -release to make ephy through NEW?
<av`> asac, it's been 3-4 days now
<av`> asac, anyway latest speeddial works fine on ffox3.5 ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: we really need to work this updating extensions bullshit out. im getting real tired of bzr errors during push or merge
<gnomefreak> asac: i will get with bdrung_ about it when he gets here and ready to work
<asac> av`: oh ... sure
<asac> av`: you should have told me 4 days ago ;)
<asac> jdstrand: can you poke that please?
<asac> jdstrand: ephy in bin NEW
<asac> my preferred helper seb is not online ;)
<|eagles0513875|> bbl guys
<gnomefreak> we really need to add the paths to any extra license's that we remove
<gnomefreak> asac: do you recall new version of compat?
<asac> gnomefreak: i am a compat disbeliever ;)
<asac> ask anyone except me
<asac> i regularly dont update it
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> bdrung certainly is a fan of it ;)
 * gnomefreak can leave it alone for all i care too but i saw someone do it before but dont recall package nor version so im happy with 5
<asac> i think its 7
<asac> but that might be compoletely misleaded by debhelper version
<gnomefreak> i was thinking that same thing thats why i asked :)
<gnomefreak> but it has to be reviewded beofre it can get uploaded to Sid
<gnomefreak> not sure why this is important add "Provides: ${xpi:Provides}" and "Enhances: ${xpi:Enhances}"
<av`> asac, yea, just noticed it was NEW :)
<av`> asac, let's hope it will be done somewhen today
 * gnomefreak starting to get pissed now i dont want to re-add a header file. be back
<asac> jdstrand: apparmor troubles ;) ... ubufox cannot access /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug
<asac> maybe we can allow everyone to call ubuntu-bug?
<asac> in apport package rather than making a firefox specific rule?
<gnomefreak> it is during indexing but looks like a new feature
<gnomefreak> i think i found the bug on it too
<gnomefreak> asac: on tbird 3 did you try to turn off indexing? options>advanced>general
<gnomefreak> i cant find an options menu
<asac> good question
<asac> i guess only in "Config editor ..." if at all
<gnomefreak> asac: i asked on bug report
 * gnomefreak gave up working for the day. i see why dr. said take time away :(
<gnomefreak> updating my 2 ISO's and checking email and thats it for me
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys im back
<|eagles0513875|> asac: im back going to finish up bind wood this afternoon :)
<|eagles0513875|> once i get my rump back upstairs
<eagles0513875> asac:  im back if you need me for any testing
<fta> asac, could you please merge micahg's work? (1h left)
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> awefully busy, but doing that now
<eagles0513875> asac: going to work on finishing up bindwood to get that merged so that i can begin work on next thing
<eagles0513875> next extensions
<eagles0513875> asac: has anythign changed on the wiki extension?
<asac> darn. my local branch is still broken
<asac> firefox-3.7.head
<jdstrand> asac: re: ubuntu bug. for now just add to the profile:
<jdstrand>   /usr/bin/apport-bug Ux,
<jdstrand> asac: I'm on vacation until next Wednesday. I'll discuss putting it in an abstraction with the security team
<asac> jdstrand: do firefox profile?
<jdstrand> asac: yes please
<asac> jdstrand: enjoy your vacation
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<asac> jdstrand: ill file a bug
<asac> against ubuntu-bug and firefox-3.5/ubufox
<asac> thx
<jdstrand> asac: feel free to put it under the '# should maybe be in abstractions' comment
<jdstrand> asac: well, actually, it should be against firefox-3.5 since it ships the profile, and apparmor so we can track getting it into an abstraction
<asac> i will subscribe you and paste this converstaion
<asac> now go away ;)
<jdstrand> hehe
 * jdstrand goes *poof*
<asac> Nafallo: i you are not nice :/
<asac> where is my food?
<asac> mailnews.database.global.indexer.enabled
<asac> fta: both should be merged and so on
<asac> just firefox ... not xulrunner
<asac> fdont th9ink there were xul changes thopugh
<eagles0513875> im back
<fta> back too
<fta> i'm sick
<fta> a virus, but not the flu, fortunately :P
<[reed]> everybody is sick
<[reed]> tons of people sick at school here
<[reed]> I was sick earlier this week
<fta> [reed], http://www.google.org/flutrends/intl/en_us/us/
<[reed]> yeah, my state is "High"
<fta> http://www.google.org/flutrends/intl/en_us/fr/
<fta> mine is moderate
<fta> asac, thx, let's see if it builds today
<asac> i had the swine flue already
<eagles0513875> im sick but its mostly sinuses
<asac> nothing can kill me anymore ;)
<fta> swine?
<asac> at least the flue i had right after travelling was hard and i embargoed myself
<asac> not sure. i like to believe that ;)
<[reed]> didn't even let the gf visit you?
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> she refused to come :/
<asac> thought i must die alone :(
<fta> lol
<asac> now its funny
<asac> back then it wasnt ;)
<mac_v> asac: so hadness committed the bluetooth-active fix? when can we expect the fix in Ubuntu? /me has to do some renaming ;)
 * eagles0513875 starts walking to the looney bin
<LLStarks> asac. using a built sqlite didn't fix the bug.
<asac> kk
<[reed]> ubuntu's system sqlite meets the min requirements?
<LLStarks> doesn't matter. bug is present with either configuration.
<[reed]> what's the bug?
<asac> [reed]: yes
<asac> we meet it
<[reed]> asac: really? I'm very surprised
<asac> we dont unpatch that
<[reed]> k
<asac> the comment about that in the bug was about rolling that into a stable release in a way that doesnt allow us to go other ways
<[reed]> cause you would be very stupid to take any older sqlite version than what we require
<[reed]> :)
<asac> but i didnt want to put more time in discussing that because next time the same misunderstanding will be there again
<asac> so basically patching configure in isnt the right way. thats a build time requirement
<asac> and not a runtime requirment
<asac> so its the wrong approach to begin with to force us using that
<asac> the right approach and what everyone else does is to tell  us that there are serious bugs in the current sqlite
<asac> so we can roll that as a well tested stable release update
<asac> rather than rushing that through security
<asac> and if mozilla tells us that its needed we would obviously check that ;)
<asac> in this case it didnt matter, because we had no 3.5 browser anywhere
<[reed]> we've found lots of bad sqlite bugs since we started using it
<asac> sure
<asac> thats not the point. my point was just: dont bump the build time requirement if you want to have a certain runtime
<asac> anyway. that lead to my final decision to stop using xulrunner and system libs altogether from next cycle
<[reed]> going to be some fat packages :)
<asac> as its really putting gun right at our face to bump configure.in and then asking us for a trademark exception process to unpatch that
<[reed]> sometimes there is a build-time requirement, though
<asac> yeah. but we fought for system libs etc. for years. at some point its time to give up on that front
<asac> [reed]: sometimes. but not in this case for sure
<asac> so basically we ship nss/nspr because those maintainer properly talk to us long time before
<asac> and the rest is in-source
<asac> i think in the end its better for all sides ;)
<[reed]> very well
<asac> also we have to change our whole approach
<[reed]> note that the next release needs new NSPR and new NSS
<asac> going for major version upgrades as security updates etc.
<[reed]> 3.5.4
 * mconnor reads scrollback
<LLStarks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/438868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox-3.5 "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Medium,Triaged]
<mconnor> asac: what's this about? sqlite upgrades?
<asac> mconnor: not really. it was more like a process ... and that was the final trigger
<[reed]> sad that just when Mozilla starts using xulrunner stubs for Fennec, ubuntu will stop doing it
<[reed]> :(
<asac> also we were asking for a stable sub API for mozjs
<asac> and got good feedback from the js devs
<asac> so basically we cannot let anything into our main archive now that uses mozjs
<asac> but thats a different story ;)
<[reed]> hah
<asac> but the bug comments very well show whats up
<asac> let me see if i can find it
<[reed]> brb, changing locations
<asac> i tried to get that done not because canonical wants that, but because it breaks my heart seeing innovative stuff that needs js
<asac> not being able to get promoted
<fta> asac, [reed], can't play any flash video /w trunk lately, the ui is there, but when i press play, nothing happens, not even the download
<mconnor> asac: why wouldn't we change configure to require the new baseline we support?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New]
<asac> mconnor: thats a build requirement and you want runtime requirement
<asac> mconnor: its a matter of how we distribute stuff
<asac> so we can perfectly build the firefox against the current sqlite and ship the new sqlite as a well tested stable release update for instance
<asac> instead of rushing that out through the security update channel
<mconnor> unless it's a security-related upgrade
<asac> obviously
<asac> but even then the more distro-friendly approach would be to tell us that there is a security issue in sqlite
<asac> so we can fix that individually in security ... and also tell us that you want us to ship the full new upstream version ... so we can put that through a stable release update
<mconnor> I would hope you're finding out about that on your own
<asac> sure
<asac> but that only supports the idea of not bumping the minimum version in configure
<asac> i see that its good to use that to communicate to us: hey, this is what we want
<mconnor> the "full new upstream version" vs. cherry picking just the security fixes?
<asac> but that could also be a mail or  a bug or some other regular mail exchange etc.
<asac> mconnor: yes. to get the instant security vulnerability fixed. then also roll the full update you need through stable ... which needs longer testing as firefox is not the only consumer of that lib in the distro
<asac> but security is a special case
<asac> liek a real exploit security casee i mean
<asac> if its a crash its a perfect example of what we ship through the stable release update process
<mconnor> IMO, cherry-picking upstream patches is a fool's game, but we've had this argument before
<mconnor> in, like, 2004
<mconnor> :)
<asac> we know the different approaches. all i am trying to say is that there are various ways to solve the problem. and bumping configure.in is not the best approach to achieve what we want.
<asac> but even that is the specific case
<mconnor> asac: so if we had a runtime check, but not a build time check, how does that differ, exactly?
<mconnor> the sqlite upgrade would block the firefox release anyway
<[reed]> runtime check wouldn't work when sdwilsh adds something that actually uses sqlite headers
<asac> mconnor: that doesnt differ. i am saying that build time check isnt really what you want. and runtime check would even be worse. we need other ways to ensure that we distribute what is best
<mconnor> how is not what we want?
<mconnor> if we think a branch should have x.y.z as a minreq, that's what we want
<mconnor> however we enforce that
<mconnor> on stable branches, as far as I'm aware, we take upgrades for dataloss/crash/sec issues
<mconnor> for sqlite, at least
<[reed]> sdwilsh makes good decisions concerning upgrades
<asac> nobody questions that
<mconnor> but you want to be able to have a window where Ubuntu's builds still have issues that our release notes claim to be fixed
<mconnor> so that you can do a "proper" sqlite upgrade
<asac> there are just two ways. one is to talk ... one is to point a gun ;) requiring us to distribute a full sqlite update at the same time we upgrade firefox either means: a) we will rush sqlite in and risk regressions across the distro ... or b) firefox security update comes later
<mconnor> or you have to stop using system sqlite
<mconnor> for us
<asac> right. and thats why i give up on all system libs effort now
<asac> which is all i said
<asac> in a bit bitter tone, but also noting that i think its what you want and its much easier for us
<mconnor> it's a byproduct of what we want
<mconnor> we don't really care how you ship quality builds that don't compromise on our stuff
<mconnor> ;)
<asac> yes. thats the attitude
<mconnor> where our stuff == stability and security and perf
<[reed]> we also have to deal with three very different platforms
<kaddi> Hi I'm having a problem with thunderbird and was wondering if you could help. About 3 weeks ago thunderbird stopped opening links in mails. I have set thunderbird to the default mail-client and did add the network.app-handler.http to firefox, but that didn't help. Any other suggestions how to get my links to open again?
<[reed]> which makes priorities different
<[reed]> though, I constantly fight for Linux!
<mconnor> it's nothing to do with priorities on that level
<[reed]> sure, more talking about the multi-platforms
<asac> right. but your attitude is mostly shaped for win and mac ... e.g. a world without distributors
<mconnor> I don't actually think that's relevant here
<asac> we all tried to work on that for years. but its never going to work. distributors are not perceived as someone shipping your stuff
<mconnor> I really don't
<asac> but leeching and wanting to freeride
<asac> thats what i read https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New]
<mconnor> asac: you mean Brendan's comments, I'm sure?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890#c10
<asac> shaver
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New]
<asac> but not only that comment. the whole bug. my intentions were just: help lots of innovate webbased technologies
<asac> by getting a reduced stable API that we can ship
<mconnor> sure, and the response was "if you want to do this, great, but we don't have the time or resources to do this"
<[reed]> fta: http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/10/sneak_peek_ai_fl_dw_canvas.html
<[reed]> scroll the page
<[reed]> using the scrollbar
<[reed]> does the flash object do weird things?
<[reed]> does for me
<[reed]> using latest nightly
<mconnor> asac: your intentions are fine, and there's nothing really preventing you from doing the work yourself, but Mozilla's JS team is basically running flat out to compete against V8/Squirrelfish/etc
<asac> right i udnerstand the situation
<asac> on the browser front you are fighting it
<asac> but there is more than speed on other fronts.
<mconnor> sure
<asac> for instance: if you have a libmoz.js that is on CD
<asac> because it rocks and is stable
<asac> then it will be harder for other stuff to replace you
<asac> same was for stable embedding api
<mconnor> I don't think that matters
<asac> where you had a monopoly
<asac> and ran away screeming
<mconnor> sure
<asac> so now there is webkit which is good
<[reed]> and now nobody uses our embedding api because it sucks ;)
<mconnor> bully for them
<asac> it might not be a paying off thing to have to deal with embedders issues
<asac> but it gives you more than direct competition of speed
<asac> and so on
<mconnor> if we believed that the resource cost of having a fantastic embedding experience was beneficial to our goals, we'd do it
<asac> its not really that i dont see the reasons and i agree
<asac> to some degree
<asac> just think there are better ways  :)
<asac> not for firefox, but for the long term strategy of mozilla :)
<fta> [reed], works fine (and the video works too, but it's slow as hell, 2 sec of video, 5 secs of dl)
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> but it's not the latest daily, lastest 2 or 3 were broken
<mconnor> asac: do you really think embedding would move the needle enough to matter for the future of the Internet?
<asac> mconnor:  yes. but it would have been relatively easy for you to keep the monopoly. so in case at some point you find out that its needed for your goals (which i think its likely) you have to do real competition from the grounds etrc.
<asac> mconnor: i am not sure how the distribution model of the future will look like
<mconnor> I honestly have zero belief that embedding matters
<asac> but its likely enough imo to consider it important
<asac> that it will be beneficial
<mconnor> at least in the timeframe I can forecast
<asac> sure. but in computer you cannot forcast even 2 years
<mconnor> I disagree
<mconnor> but
<mconnor> even in the next 18 months
<mconnor> I don't think mozjs helps us fight Chrome/Safari/IE9
<asac> for ubuntu having some reasons to stay on CD besides firefox being the current most important app would definitly help
<mconnor> CD?
<asac> the default install
<mconnor> well
<mconnor> I think that's a strange value prop
<mconnor> and I think a very distro-centric viewpoint
<asac> well. thats obvious.
<mconnor> if Firefox is the most important app for the next 18 months, embedding still doesn't matter ;)
<asac> yes. but there will be times where its not clearly black and white
<mconnor> maybe
<mconnor> if that day comes, we'll deal with it then
<[reed]> Chromium worries me
<asac> thats a plan, but not really a strategy
<mconnor> we're working on articulating the high-level strategy through 2010
<mconnor> will be public once it's worth talking about
<mconnor> bbiab
<asac> ttyl
<asac> have to finish this release thing anyway :/
<mac_v> asac: the bluetooth icon? when will the upstream commit trickle into Ubuntu?
<asac> mac_v: is it committed at all?
<mac_v> yes
<mac_v> asac: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596564
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596564 in applet "Uses application icon in system tray" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> mac_v: so they committed the full thing?
<mac_v> seems so
<asac> not just the code patch?
<asac> odd
<mac_v> asac: lol , i though you convinced hadness ;)
<mac_v> thought*
<asac> mac_v: its bad to cherry pick the icons too
<asac> i will see. maybe just taking the code changes
<asac> verifying the it really falls back
<asac> and then suggesting to backout the icon landings
<bdrung_> i am back and can review later some extensions, if required
<av`> asac, ephy accepted?
<av`> yes, seems so
<av`> I see the binaries now
<asac> EDONTKNOW
<asac> sems like it
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<av`> asac, yep, it's in
<asac> !ia64
<av`> asac, you know what? I hate buggers :)
<asac> buggers?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia64
<av`> asac, I did the amule update and a guy that has an amule PPA told me to apply some of his changes to the official package
<av`> asac, saying that one of the patches coming from debian wasnt right coz the code is no more there
<av`> asac, and I pop up saying 'hey, if the code is no more there, why it applies fine?'
<av`> this ppl is what I cal buggers
<asac> hmm. ok
<av`> makes developers losing their time with useless questions
<asac> maybe he meant: "that code isnt used anymore" ?
<asac> well
<asac> he runs a ppa
<asac> so he is on his road
<asac> to become a developer ... be nice
<av`> This text should be updated or removed because there is no longer these
<av`> lines:
<asac> at least as nice as you would have liked others to be when you started ;)
<av`> this is what he said
<asac> sure
<asac> shit happens
<asac> ;)
<av`> yeah, but he argued and said me: 'And you can't see the changes in debian folder? (diff.gz file).... O_o'
<av`> talking about his PPA
<av`> you're learning? ok...but don't argue with me
<asac> see. arguing is the best way to to learn. sometimes on the cost of others time
<av`> asac, I try to be alwais nice to starters, that's why I have a student now
<asac> often actually. but thats what a teacher opts in ;)
<asac> good
<av`> but I really love to have someone who wanna learn
<av`> not argue with me
<asac> really appreciated you helping fresh blood ...
<av`> asac, have you ever heard me saying something to you like that 2-3 years ago?
<av`> asac, never, alwais yes, you're right, let me fix
<av`> asac, I just wanna sit here and relax when I do my works, not having someone who keeps bothering for something I did wrong on his eyes
<av`> asac, he even set the bug back to incomplete :)
<av`> asac, anyway let's pass through it, it may happen :)
<asac> micahg: there?
<micahg> yes
<asac> micahg: so about ubufox not installed on livecd
<asac> micahg: what were the symptoms?
<asac> why do you think its not installed?
<micahg> extension would not show up in browser
<asac> hmm
<micahg> I didn't check karmic beta
<asac> you say it was not in tools -> addons -> extensions listed?
<micahg> last one I checked was alpha 6
<micahg> right, not listed in addons
<asac> hmm.
<asac> i have a usb-livecd running and its there
<asac> working good
<micahg> beta?
<asac> minus plugin finder not finding anything ... but thats just database not good
<asac> no .. the latest daily
<asac> whatever that is
<micahg> ok
<asac> grabbed and iso ... used usb-creator-gtk
<micahg> I'll d/l the beta over the weekend and see if I have the same issue
<asac> that would be precious
<asac> at best the same way you ddid before
<asac> or wait .. let me check someone from qa team again
<[reed]> fta / asac: does going to http://www.npr.org/digitalthinkin/stream.html make your memory usage and cpu load jump way up for firefox 3.7?
<[reed]> asac: how do I update this flash?
<[reed]>     File: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<[reed]>     Version:
<[reed]>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<[reed]> that's old
<fta> [reed], jumped from 27%/27% to 61%/30%
<[reed]> awesome
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> apparently, that is the latest flash version
<[reed]> You have version 10,0,32,18 installed
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<fta> it's the latest
<fta> 30-Jul-2009
<asac> [reed]: i would think whatever is in that partner archive is the latest released
<asac> would be kind of grave if not and i instantly want to know that ;) (though its not my direct responsibility to run that )
<asac> micahg: you ran i386 or amd64?
<fta> [reed], mozilla 273310 is an old bug.. 2004
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 273310 in General "after firefox is running for many hours, it uses 100% cpu for a few seconds before it loads ANY page (calling gettimeofday() thousands of times)" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273310
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> but I definitely just ran into that
<[reed]> lots of gettimeofday()
<[reed]> but it could just be a flash bug
<[reed]> :(
<[reed]> I hate Flash
 * [reed] installs flashblock
<micahg> asac: i386
<[reed]> this is so much better already
<[reed]> I'll begin to wonder how I ever lived without flashblock
<asac> ok i am taking a break ;)
<asac> micahg1: so no need to verify again. i have now 4 confirms about 32-bit
<asac> none about amd64
<asac> but only you saw it on 32-bit
<asac> i hope thats enough
<asac> i will let someone verify amd64 if possible
<micahg> If I enable 64 bit vm's my computer slows down too much
<asac> all fine
<asac> got a amd64 confirm
<asac> actually one was 64
<asac> from the beginning
<asac> i invalidated the bug
<micahg> asac: confirm it's ok or not?
<asac> i would think your time is better spend on other things ;)
<asac> in case you do a general livecd test the next days maybe check again
<micahg> ok
<av`> asac, I'm updating libgnome-bluetooth for debian
<av`> asac, I noticed the soname change
<av`> asac, I guess I need to add some new symbols
<micahg> asac: http://beltzner.ca/mike/2009/10/09/firefox-next-moving-faster/
<fta> asac, still no icon in ff. didn't you say it was a theme bug fixed a few days ago?
<asac> yes
<av`> asac, how can I auto-generate a .symbols file?
<av`> asac, I got a warning: debian/libgnome-bluetooth7/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libgnome-bluetooth7.symbols
<av`> and it fails
<av`> asac, http://paste.debian.net/48654/
<av`> asac, I'm leaving, leave me a message please :)
<fta> [reed], what good does the old gettimeofday bug do if it's unconfirmed and obviously ignored by everyone?
<fta> [reed], btw, even with flashblock,  ff jumps between 2% and 11% cpu every few seconds even when idle
<av`> asac, found out, ty anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-10
<LLStarks> asac, what's next?
<eagles0513875> morning
<mac_v> asac: around?
<mac_v> i can see this Bug #439172 with gnome 3 also , only the nm-applet blurrs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439172 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet icon blurry on 25+ pixel panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439172
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-11
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> ola fta
<BUGabundo> how was your weekend?
<fta> good, considering i had a cold
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> fta: wasn't chromium meant to enter karmic archive?
<fta> no, it was supposed to enter when it's ready
<fta> which doesn't mean anythign
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> knowning google that's will be NEVER :)
<fta> we need to do a close license review, and pray it's good enough for the archive admins
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> asac, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.18/gtk-migrating-ClientSideWindows.html+
<fta> asac, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.18/gtk-migrating-ClientSideWindows.html (oops)
 * BUGabundo is back
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-11
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you update the pfs for Maverick for ubufox?
<fta2> question about translations exports. i want a different branch from the one used for the daily imports, how should i create that export branch? should it be a "branch" of the imported branch? or could it be unrelated?
<fta2> hmm, wrong channel
<kancerman> lovely -- when the menu for RequestPolicy pops up ... the whole desktop freezes on me :|
<kancerman> sorry previous post is now a general fault
<fta> Bug 657389
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657389 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium web browser (and google-chrome-stable) seg faults with libmoon installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657389
<fta> who's the moon maintainer?
<fta> micahg, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not entirely sure, but try Laney or directhex
<chrisccoulson> (i think the mono guys look after it)
<fta> chrisccoulson, just merged all the bugs
<chrisccoulson> fta - cool, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon   how come it's linked to chromium trunk??
<chrisccoulson> fta - no idea, i just removed those now
<micahg> fta: someone goofed it seems when adding an upstream task
<fta> i see conflicting reports in there
<chrisccoulson> fta - http://tinyurl.com/3xtv8u4
<chrisccoulson> i looked at a few of those, and all the ones i looked at are from people with moonlight installed
<chrisccoulson> (that's the trace i see with moonlight installed)
<chrisccoulson> and that's only over a single week....
<fta> hmm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, I think for the November update of Thunderbird we should move to 3.1.x
<micahg> in Lucid that is
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i saw the mail today
<chrisccoulson> we should try and get that ready before UDS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll try to fix up the wrapper script this week so we can upload to the stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> we can test the lightning and enigmail backports in there as well
<fta> who did the integration with breakpad?
<micahg> fta: chrisccoulson did
<fta> maybe i should try to do the same for chromium. noone cares about our crashes either, and i don't really have time myself
<fta> do we also submit crashes for the daily builds?
<fta> ff
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, we submit crashes for daily builds, but currently only for maverick
<chrisccoulson> the symbols are far too bug to upload from 5 different builds
<fta> big?
<fta> for who is it too big? moz or the uploader?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta - for mozilla
<chrisccoulson> they only have a limited amount of space ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok. i'll try to ping google shortly. do you have a spec somewhere explaining how it works?
<chrisccoulson> fta - do they already have a server-side implementation for chrome builds? (ie, are they already receiving crash reports?)
<chrisccoulson> all we do is switch on the crash reporter, and then we have some server space to push our symbols to
<fta> they use breakpad
<micahg> chrisccoulson: speaking of the FF4 test suite, can we just run it on Maverick and Lucid
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it eats an extra 2.5 hrs on each arch/distro version
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be that long :/
<chrisccoulson> it only takes about 30 minutes extra locally
<micahg> 3.5 hrs/build vs < 1hr for xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> is that 3.5 hours a good build?
<chrisccoulson> i've just noticed the recent ones are all killed because they hang
<micahg> I think it was that long when it was green as well
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be that long for a good build
<chrisccoulson> i can do it in around 1.5 hours on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how to debug these hangs in the buildd's. even the PGO builds hang in my PPA, and i can't recreate it locally :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you're right, 1.3 to 2.5 hrs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds better
<chrisccoulson> ok, i will disable those new failing tests
<chrisccoulson> i asked lamont how to debug these, and he basically said it's not possible in PPA'
<chrisccoulson> it might be possible to debug these in the main archive, but i'd like to actually resolve them before we get to that stage
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, are you using sbuild locally?
<chrisccoulson> i'm using either pbuilder or just doing debuild -B
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could try sbuild ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, maybe try setting up sbuild, each build system has quirks (had a package fail in pbuilder that worked fine in PPA/archive)
<chrisccoulson> i disabled some tests which need network access, as those cause the build to hang
<micahg> yeah, no way to fix that
<chrisccoulson> but the ones which fail now don't need network access
<chrisccoulson> and running firefox in the buildd's hangs too (which means no profile data)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, no chance for PGO?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - well, hopefully these are all issues that we can resolve
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, k, should we try to get xulrunner-2.0 in the archive before UDS?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind, but i wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to get it in before UDS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that's fine, I probably won't have time anyways
<BUGabundo> fta: wth hell
<BUGabundo> youtube intercepts alt+NUM
<BUGabundo> can't change tabs, instead it changes time frames
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-12
<BUGabundo> ahhh my pillow called... she wants me back. see you tomorrow µfriends
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, Firefox/xulrunner will be respun
<micahg> chrisccoulson: upstream I mean
<BUGabundo> oias
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-13
<jbrouault> hi, is it me or setting firefox to remove cookies when it quits doesn't work with latests 4.0b builds ?
<chrisccoulson> jbrouault, i'm not sure, i've not tried that before
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> how can i fix the url open.. so that they open in firefox not konqueror?.. have set network.protocol-handler.app.http;/usr/bin/firefox and network.protocol-handler.app.https;/usr/bin/firefox but urls will open in konq..
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the active code reviews for mozillateam (songbird, I have to see if I can get to one day, firefox 4 KDE, if you have time, go for it)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll review the FF4 KDE one later on
<bbordwell> hello, Does anyone know why this bug is marked as wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/320266
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 320266 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "Firefox spellchecker is not honoring the native language support specified in the Firefox configuration (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * micahg thinks that's a dupe at this point
<bbordwell> micahg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/333799
<bbordwell> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 333799 in ubufox (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Default dictionary is unspecified (was Firefox uses en-GB by default instead of en-US) (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 44)" [Low,Triaged]
<micahg> bbordwell: yeah
<bbordwell> alright i marked it as a dup
<micahg> bbordwell: k, thanks
<micahg> fta: does chromium support the sync features of Google Chrome?/
<fta> micahg, never tried it, but it's in the menu
<micahg> ah, ok, cool
<fta> oh, they dropped the prefs box, now they are in a web page
<fta> i assume it's best for small screens
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-14
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi nxvl
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: which package provides abrowser binary? as in the command line command abrowser
<nxvl> in hardy
<chrisccoulson> nxvl, firefox (i think)
<nxvl> it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> hmm :/
<nxvl> maybe it's not creating it at all?
<nxvl> and if not, the .desktop is wrong
<chrisccoulson> i suppose that's possible
<nxvl> running firefox i get abrowser, as in unbranded firefox
<nxvl> so i assume there is something weird there
<fta> BUGabundo, the samsung galaxy tab looks nice
<BUGabundo> fta: yes it does
<BUGabundo> I read yesterday one of the LONGEST reviews to it
<BUGabundo> want the link?
<BUGabundo> I'm reading this now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b3xGm8p3RE&feature=player_embedded
<BUGabundo> desireDH
<BUGabundo> in stock on Monday
<BUGabundo> its my Bday
<BUGabundo> speaking of which
<BUGa_bday> fta: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/sep/02/tablet-computers-sweet-spot-screen-battery
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-15
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: do you have a link to the ubuntu crashes forwarded to mozilla?
<micahg> fta: about:crashes should show it
<fta> micahg, i mean, not mine, all
<micahg> fta: I don't think so
<chrisccoulson> fta - not at the moment
<chrisccoulson> we currently send distributor information with the crash reports, but they aren't exposed from the server
<fta> oh, i see. too bad. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i've already bought this up though, so we should be able to search for our own (as in, ubuntu) crash reports soon
<fta> chrisccoulson, ok; spread the idea to upstream chromium, to see if it's doable/wanted
<BUGa_29plus1> fta: http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jun/in-no-time/article_view?b_start:int=0&-C=
<micahg> bdrung: do you have the ubuntu eclipse in git or can I just merge?
 * micahg just saw the note about 3.5.2-8,  won't merge until I hear more about it
<micahg> nm, it'll be a sync again \o/
<fta> jdstrand, fyi, 7.0.517.41 expected soon (critical security update)
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> what would be the best way for somebody to install FF2 and FF3 in parallel (for website testing, etc.)?
<dholbach> micahg, fta: ^ :)
<JanC> dholbach: people are still using unpatched(?) FF2 ?  :-/
<dholbach> JanC, man, there's even people using IE6
<JanC> at least IE6 still gets some security fixes
<JanC> (or got until recently, duno)
<dholbach> I was just asking for a web developer who wants to make sure for their projects that stuff works on FF2 too
<dholbach> but it seems to be very hard to set it up
<JanC> isn't it possible to use upstream builds just by unpacking them in your $HOME somewhere?  (or maybe old mozilla/seamonkey builds, to avoid profile conflicts)
<dholbach> JanC, I have no idea - that's why I asked :)
<JanC> it works, but if you want to run it next to an existing firefox, you need to start it with a separate profile and the '-no-remote' option
<JanC> dholbach: ^^^
<JanC> next to = at the same time (but the separate profile is probably needed anyway)
<dholbach> JanC, thanks for the suggestion
<JanC> so: ./firefox -no-remote -P profilename
<fta> dpm, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations.png
<dpm> fta, awesome!!! It will take me a few minutes to look at it in detail, but that looks great. Btw, what did you use to create the diagram?
<fta> dpm, http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<dpm> ah, cool, I knew pencil for mockups, but I didn't know it could create nice diagrams like that
<dpm> fta, with the dotted line on foo.grd I understand that you need the original template for converting back to .xtb translation files, don't you?
<fta> dpm, not really, but by the time i get the translations from lp, the upstream template may have changed, so i feed it to the converter so it only adds the translations expected by the package into the final patches
<dpm> ok
<fta> dpm, it could also allow me to create lang packs for the other builds (beta, stable) which most certainly have an older template, using a single set to string translations
<dpm> I see...
<dpm> fta, and another question on the diagram: I see that the path for translations is to end up in the Ubuntu packaging branch. I don't see a path for the translations to be committed upstream. Is it me missing something on the diagram, or has that path not yet been contemplated/accepted?
<fta> dpm, i'm currently discussing that with upstream. landing the xtb patches in the upstream tree won't help, the strings need to be fed to their internal translations console which is creating those xtb files initially
<fta> for completely new xtb files (for empty templates), landing the patches could work as they are not managed by their console
<dpm> fta, interesting, thanks. Do you know what their translations console does? I cannot quite understand what it takes as a source to create xtb files
<fta> dpm, that's called grit. in the chromium source tree, we only have the client part of grit, able to read grd+xtb and output a langpack. their console takes grd as input and spit xtb on the other side
<dpm> fta, I've seen grit mentioned before, but I wasn't sure what it was. Is that only used for translations?
<fta> yes
<dpm> fta, and what's the format of a langpack. Is that an archive file containing the grd+xtb files?
<dpm> or is there more to it?
<fta> dpm, some binary .pak files
<fta> dpm, some contain translations, some contain various resources
<fta> oh, grit also generates some C++ header files
<dpm> fta, ok, thanks.
<dpm> fta, if there is anything I can help with in the discussion about submitting the translations upstream, please let me know. I think that's would be an important part of the new chromium translations infrastructure
<dpm> s/that's/that/
<fta> dpm, i 1st need to polish my converter to make sure the strings are unchanged after an export->import. then, once i have some new strings from lp, we'll see how to integrate them upstream
<dpm> fta, cool, thanks for keeping me up to date!
<dpm> fta, I've already had several people asking me about the chromium translations, the last ones just a couple of minutes ago. People are already getting excited. When all this is in place, translators are gonna love you :)
<fta> good :)
<dpm> fta, and here is some praise on doing the extra effort to display the comments on the POT template :)
<dpm> <artnay> I must add that all the strings seem to be very well commented
<dpm>  here goes nothing, I'm translating :-)
<fta> dpm, please don't let him start. i'm thinking about simplifying the strings (hiding the unnecessary xml tags & encoding)
<dpm> fta, I know, I know, I told everyone on the channel they shouldn't start until there is an announcement
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you planning to upload the mozilla builds to natty or should I do that over the weekend?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'm planning to. but if i don't get around to it, then feel free to do that at the weekend
<chrisccoulson> not sure how well that's going to go with gcc 4.5 though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, if it breaks, I'll try to fix it
<chrisccoulson> these PPA build hangs are really frustrating me now
<chrisccoulson> i just can't recreate them locally
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to upload a build today that runs the hanging parts through strace i think
<chrisccoulson> not sure how much disk space the builders have though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, just saw doko's email about gcc4.5, now I'm worried too :-/
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson; i just extended the dailies to natty
<fta> ..but now that i think of it, i'm not sure the ppas are open for natty
<micahg> fta: yeah, I"m not sure if they're open either
<fta> micahg, now they are
<micahg> fta: cool
<micahg> fta: that'll let me know if I'll be able to upload the latest version to natty and have it complete :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you maintain nspluginwrapper?
<chrisccoulson> fta - no way ;)
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<fta> i'd like to land the patch from bug 487141
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487141 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Patch included] NPN_GetStringIdentifiers implementation is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487141
<micahg> I think that's one of the things fixed in 1.3
<fta> oh? the bug says upstream is unresponsive
<micahg> fta: have you read the upstream comments?  Seems all is fine with a 1.3.0 patched version
<micahg> fta: oh, wait, upstream is dead :)
<fta> yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's just been added to fedora's version of 1.3. it's definately dead otherwise
<chrisccoulson> fta - feel free to just upload it
<fta> not sure i can upload to multiverse
<chrisccoulson> fta - -yeah, you can
<chrisccoulson> (as long as you're a MOTU)
<fta> ok, will do in natty, too bad for maverick
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> I'll give merging 1.3.0 another go later in teh cycle
<chrisccoulson> right, hopefully strace will tell me why the firefox builds hang in the PPA now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> heh, i don't think this is working: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds/+build/1996029
<chrisccoulson> "Started 2010-10-13"
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-16
<fta> chrisccoulson, ??
<asac> jdstrand_: hey sir
<asac> jdstrand_: is [    0.325499] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled) from apparmor? what does that mean?
<magcius> Is there an easy way to install a newer flash player?
<magcius> Like, where is the plugins directory?
<chrisccoulson> magcius, you can install plugins in to your firefox user profile
<chrisccoulson> support questions really belong in #ubuntu though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you around?  I was about to generate a new tarball for Thunderbird 3.1.5 since build2 was spun
<micahg> actually build3
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i didn't do build 2 because it only had a single change for the mac version, and i'd already delayed the opening of natty with the firefox build
<chrisccoulson> i didn't look at what build 3 changed though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: build2 actually added a listing of shipped-locales
<micahg> as well as the mac change
<micahg> build3 seems to just be the version bump
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does this look like it needs to be fixed in cairo or thunderbird: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/514787/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - is that on natty?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have the whole build log?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sure, give me a few minutes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: email ok?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, that's a thunderbird bug
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I need to patch the build system to add -lpixman-1, or should we be getting it from the .pc file?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it needs to come from the pkg-config file
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I need to add somewhere pkg-config --libs pixman-1?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> i guess we'd need to add a PIXMAN_LIBS to the build system and populate it when the toolkit is cairo-gtk2
<chrisccoulson> nsWindow.cpp uses that symbol directly
<bdrung> micahg: we have eclipse in git - we take care of the merge
<micahg> bdrung: it should be a straight sync once 3.5.2-8 gets uploaded I think
<bdrung> micahg: it will :)
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've recreated the firefox build hang issue now btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> still not sure what's happening though, firefox hangs long before it enters main()
<chrisccoulson> it hangs in the first call to malloc(), by the libselinux constructor
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it trying to allocate too much memory?
<chrisccoulson> 300-odd bytes ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's recursively locking a mutex
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm not sure that's strictly true. it looks like the mutex is pointing to a load of garbage in memory before it tries to lock it
<micahg> sounds like it'
<micahg> s trying to use an uninitialized pointer
<chrisccoulson> (gdb) print arena->lock.__data.__owner
<chrisccoulson> $25 = -207291728
<chrisccoulson> looks suspicious to me ;)
<chrisccoulson> (gdb) print arena->lock.__data.__nusers
<chrisccoulson> $26 = 4294960128
<chrisccoulson> should be zero ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I patched the build system for pixman, running a test build now
<BUGabundo> fta:
<BUGabundo>   PID MINFLT MAJFLT      VSTEXT  VSIZE  RSIZE  VGROW  RGROW  MEM CMD     1/4
<BUGabundo> 25926     38      6      48656K   1.1G 373.1M     0K   160K   9% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 30302      0      0        500K 589.5M 317.9M     0K    -8K   8% eog
<BUGabundo>  2927   4841      3      48656K   1.0G 286.4M     0K  1268K   7% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 10956    145     11      48656K   1.1G 264.7M     0K   440K   7% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  1525    389     18         35K 864.1M 213.8M     0K  1232K   5% java
<fta> BUGabundo, bad
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta>  1517 fta       20   0  134m  31m  19m S    3  1.0   0:44.65 chromium-browse
<fta> 20496 fta       20   0  132m  24m 8296 S    2  0.7   1:41.11 chromium-browse
<fta> 20499 fta       20   0  128m  22m 7800 S    2  0.7   1:31.58 chromium-browse
<fta>  1152 fta       25   5  167m  39m  14m S    2  1.2   0:51.16 chromium-browse
<fta>  1589 fta       20   0  132m  30m  15m S    2  0.9   0:02.69 chromium-browse
<fta>   992 root      20   0  206m  97m  16m S    1  3.0 393:51.22 Xorg
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> you wine
<BUGabundo> *win
<BUGabundo> MEM | tot    3.9G | free  100.5M | cache 398.7M | buff    0.1M | slab   74.1M |
<BUGabundo> I'm out of RAM
<BUGabundo> no swap
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug in natty
<micahg> ?
<BUGabundo> fta: could the extra RAM usage be coming from running in gdb?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm uploading oer 1GB of photos *IN* the browser
<fta> BUGabundo, well, why run it in gdb in the long run?
<BUGabundo> fta: cause it crashes daily
<BUGabundo> so I can capture the crash and report
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-10
<causticsand> Hello, is there a plugin or extension or something that will, after I do a search, right click to prevent that site from showing up again in my search engine?
<causticsand> For instance, I'm looking for an owner's manual
<causticsand> I search for it and the top I-don't-know-how-many sites say they have it, but are shopping sites to buy it
<causticsand> I'm looking for something that allows me to just avoid certain sites that I've discovered aren't free
<causticsand> or just aren't relavant to my search
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, there?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, are you aware of http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/08/11/strengthening-user-control-of-add-ons/ , and the implications for packaged extensions?
<bdrung> no
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, ah. so, basically, firefox disables system-wide extensions by default after upgrading to 8.0
<chrisccoulson> and you need to opt in to new ones that are installed
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: is there a way to tell firefox that the extension comes from the distribution?
<chrisccoulson> well - "system" -> "third party"
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yes
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, distribution, or bundled extensions installed in to $libdir (/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions on ubuntu) are exempted from the new check
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, firefox only considers extensions installed in /usr/share/mozilla and /usr/lib/mozilla as third-party (ie, dropped in there by some evil third party application, like skype)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure i see the point of the change tbh ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i need to deal with it for our extensions for the next security update
<bdrung> so, all our extensions are considered as third-party
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yes, they are atm
<bdrung> should m-d put the link into /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions instead of /usr/share/mozilla for firefox?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i've already uploaded a fixed ubufox to the firefox-next PPA, but in order to make this work, i've had to use my own version of install-xpi from mozilla-devscripts
<bdrung> how will thunderbird behave?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, thunderbird will do the same
<chrisccoulson> i've done this for now - http://paste.ubuntu.com/705449/
<bdrung> will iceweasel look into /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what iceweasel will do
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i am happy to apply your patch if you can make sure (= ask mike hommey) that it will work on debian too
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i don't think that will work on debian. we'd probably want to abstract that out to separate debian/ubuntu configs
<chrisccoulson> (like what is already done with xul-app-data.csv.*)
<chrisccoulson> i guess it would just be /usr/lib/iceweasel/extensions on debian
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: so another row in xul-app-data.csv?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yeah, that would probably work
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i ended up doing it this way - http://paste.ubuntu.com/705554/
<chrisccoulson> i'll need to push this out to oneiric and natty with the next firefox update (and rebuild extensions against it)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: get_symlink_overrides is hacky
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: we import the csv files already
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - where?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: in dh_xul-ext -> get_xul_apps
<bdrung> we should move that into a library
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yeah, i thought about that, but the existing stuff is a lot more complicated than i needed :)
<chrisccoulson> and this is just so i can fix all the extensions today
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind doing it another way longer term though
<bdrung> okay
<FernandoMiguel> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=91962#c27
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: ^^^^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-11
<micahg> joelesko: unfortunately, I'm out of time to do a proper review for your branch and iterate, but I will give you credit for whatever you've done for the upload, I"ll also comment on what changes I made
<micahg> joelesko: we'll get into a routine for P, it's this initial huge merge that's been why I've pushed it off, future merges should be much simpler to review
<micahg> joelesko: I"m even happy to have you track the beta channel if you like until we get close to the end
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, I just pushed up a new seamonkey head branch to be the new lp:seamonkey
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i'm around now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I just want to confirm about seamonkey, we're switching to a single binary package with upstream defaults for bundled libs
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, makes sense
<micahg> ok, lintian's unhappy, but not fatally so with the package, I guess we can fix that for P
<micahg> I pulled in the 4 patches from thunderbird for various build failures, I hope I got them all
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does your new tarball build system use /tmp?  I had that when creating the seamonkey tarball
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, it doesn't use that
<micahg> hmm...why did the seamonkey tarball use /tmp then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, does the new seamonkey drop the patch which renamed the binary to seamonkey2?
<micahg> we never had such a patch in the distro
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we did. i'm not sure why we did though
<micahg> you mean the upstream binary? yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey.head/view/246/debian/patches/seamonkey-fsh.patch
<chrisccoulson> that patch has gone now, which is good (it shouldn't really have ever been there)
<chrisccoulson> but it means that the profile location moves
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a quick fix? (I can get the upload rejected)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, you just need to check if ~/.mozilla/seamonkey-2.0 exists, and move it to ~/.mozilla/seamonkey if it does
<chrisccoulson> (and if ~/.mozilla/seamonkey already exists, just move it to ~/.mozilla/seamonkey.old or something)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we still need LD_LIBRARY_PATH hacks with this version?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not sure if seamonkey has been updated to use the glue to load libxul
<chrisccoulson> if it has, then you don't need it. if it hasn't, then you do
<micahg> ok, will leave it for now
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird needs it still
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, the old version seems to be using the seamonkey dir as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, the old version seems to be using the seamonkey dir as well
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm a bit surprised about that
<micahg> me too, I thought that's why we changed that in the first place
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what about lucid -> natty?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: don't know
<chrisccoulson> i know we have some releases where it's been renamed to seamonkey-2.0, as i keep seeing it in bug reports
<micahg> yeah, I can check that later
<micahg> the binary is renamed, but uses the seamonkey profile dir in oneiric
<micahg> I guess if there's an upgrade issue, I can push out an SRU
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, yeah, i see now
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's a bit weird
<chrisccoulson> firefox uses the app name as the profile folder name too
<chrisccoulson> so we're ok there
<chrisccoulson> sorry about the noise ;)
<micahg> heh, ok, will ask for review/acceptance then...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wasn't planning on sleeping before sunrise anyways I guess :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, when I was generating the tarball, it couldn't find the tag for 2.4.1 in the l10n repos
<chrisccoulson> for any specific locales?
<micahg> all
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i just grabbed en-GB, and it's there
<micahg> :(, maybe I should have the tarball rejected and try to regenerate?
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<chrisccoulson> also, debian/config/branch.mk should be fixed to set CHANNEL to "release", and drop "NO_AUTO_REFRESH_LOCALES = 1"
<chrisccoulson> the latter is used on nightlies to prevent the list of shipped translations being auto refreshed
<chrisccoulson> if you remove that, you should get a warning about the list of translations being out-of-date
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just ran ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=SEAMONKEY_2_4_1_RELEASE and I got no warning
<chrisccoulson> ah, you get it when you try to build the source package (as it checks in the clean target)
<micahg> ah, ok, so I need to build the source first?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i'm just trying it here as well
<micahg> No description for be at debian/build/refresh-supported-locales line 145, <$file> line 1.
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, this is because it doesn't yet have a list of languages :)
<chrisccoulson> it will helpfully get locale decriptions from langpack-o-matic though :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, you're right about only having the nightly branding
<chrisccoulson> i never knew that before ;)
<micahg> yeah, that's one reason I didn't care so much about non-bundled libs before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still not sure how to regenerate the locale list
<chrisccoulson> micahg, debian/rules refresh-supported-locales TARBALL=/path/to/tarball LANGPACK_O_MATIC=/path/to/langpack-o-matic should do it
<chrisccoulson> which you can get from lp:langpack-o-matic
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i just found another issue with the tarball though
<chrisccoulson> create-tarball needs this - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/revision/457?remember=455&compare_revid=455
<chrisccoulson> i wish i had time to review this too :)
<micahg> hmm, well, it seemed to build the mail files as well, but I can regenerate and see what happens
<micahg> ah, but it might have pulled the tip instead of the tag of the branch...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what it's doing here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I need to redo the tarball before redoing the locales?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i think so. what does suite/config/version.txt contain in your tarball?
<chrisccoulson> if it's 2.4.1, then it's ok
<chrisccoulson> but i've got 2.4 here, which is the current tip
<chrisccoulson> micahg, actually
<micahg> it's 2.4.1
<chrisccoulson> it has updated to the correct version here now
<chrisccoulson> perhaps --comm-rev isn't actually needed?
<chrisccoulson> i got the impression that client.py just did a "hg update" without that
<micahg> I think it's the default maybe?
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's ok for now, but we should pass --comm-rev in future builds, just to make sure we really do get the right version :)
<micahg> ok, I'll include that change in the upload
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think it might have been a stroke of luck that we got the right version :)
<chrisccoulson> it does just do "hg update -r default"
<chrisccoulson> micahg, ok i managed to create a tarball here with all the translations in it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I need a new tarball?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, if they're not in the current one
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we can leave this until the next version though
<chrisccoulson> seeing as it's already accepted anyway
<micahg> yeah, they seem to be there, so I think we're ok
<micahg> I'm testing a build now to make sure that the langpack binaries aren't empty, then I'll upload
<chrisccoulson> did you manage to generate everything ok?
<micahg> yeah
 * micahg adds a README.Source note
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i also changed this in firefox recently to make it all a single step - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1002
<micahg> I'll have to fix that later
<chrisccoulson> so now, running debian/rules refresh-supported-locales will update the control file too
 * micahg wishes Firefox 4+ supported -jX
<micahg> chrisccoulson: build failed :( *** No rule to make target `/run/shm/seamonkey-2.4.1/build-tree/mozilla/l10n/be/suite/installer/unix/README
<chrisccoulson> micahg, ah, you'll need to leave that off for now then
<micahg> which?
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that the EXCLUDE list in create-tarball hasn't been updated for seamonkey
<chrisccoulson> so it's missing the suite/ folder for each locale
<micahg> ah, ok, well, we'll fix for P
 * micahg -> zzz
<micahg> BTW, thunderbird isn't happy moving 20k messages between IMAP folders...
<micahg> 23006 micah     20   0 9337m 4.6g  15m S    0 29.6 182:01.85 thunderbird-bin
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<FernandoMiguel> anyone reproduces this https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=99835&thanks=99835&ts=1318339615
<joelesko> micahg: that's great news and I understand about the merge.
<joelesko> micahg: what do you mean 'track the beta channel'. I would like to learn and help.
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko
<chrisccoulson> thanks for helping out with seamonkey :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  How was your weekend?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> and you?
<joelesko> your welcome. Thanks for the advice and providing the initial package.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it was good!  Thanksgiving in Canada - so lots of feasting.  Ate way too much.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Just wanted to let you know that I've got a newer version of my EDS contacts add-on ready:  0.3.7a
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: fixes an annoying authentication loop problem
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent. does it work with 8.0? :)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ping you about that
<chrisccoulson> i need to update it in our beta PPA :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yes, it should - I'll need to bump compatibility though, hang on...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k, compatibility bumped.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<TheOpenSourcerer> So, am atrting to test my TB extension on TB8 Beta1. But the linux builds from Mozilla don't seem to work with libnotify. Are these built differently to the PPA? If so is there a comm-aurora, beta and central PPA anywhere? Am specifically interested in TB not FF
<TheOpenSourcerer> s/atrting/starting
<micahg> joelesko: each upstream beta release (like 2.5.0 beta 2), we could upload to the next release once it opens if you like
 * micahg wonders why people don't stick around long enough to get an answer...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-12
<joelesko> micahg:  doing the upstream beta releases sound like a great idea. I will need help understanding where the beta area is. Is like a ppa?
<micahg> joelesko: no, take a look at where the lp:thunderbird/beta branch is pulling from, I suggest branching from lp:seamonkey and creating a beta branch
<micahg> I've got a few more commits locally, but they're not ready ATM, it FTBFSs
<joelesko> micahg: ok I will give it a go.
<joelesko> Is there a beta branch for seamonkey?
<joelesko> also, I saw the build failure for armtel. I didn't know it was building for all those different archs
<joelesko> I know, dumb question, but do the developers use the newest distro release for their daily systems or do you use a virtialized system?
<micahg> joelesko: no, you can propose a merge into lp:seamonkey and just add a comment to create a beta branch
<micahg> joelesko: the primary archive builds for i386/amd64/armel/powerpc ATm
<micahg> ATM
<micahg> for lucid, we also had sparc and ia64
<micahg> we try to keep everything working on all archs
<joelesko> So the beta branch starts off just like the current one? Then I can make the changes for 2.5.0b2?
<micahg> right, also, all changelog entries should be UNRELEASED until right before it's uploaded
<micahg> so, the first new commit would be something like * New upstream release from the beta channel (SEAMONKEY_2_5_0_BETA2)
<micahg> archive for precise should open early next week, we can upload the beta then
<micahg> or whenever you're ready
<micahg> next release is Nov 8
<micahg> then for each change you need to make it build (drop patches, add patches), add a relavent changelog entry in the same UNRELEASED changelog and do bzr commit, it'll use the changelog entry as the commit comment
<micahg> if dropping multiple patches due to being accepted upstream, you can do that all in one commmit
 * micahg is getting nostalgic...
<joelesko> I think I'm getting it. After some sleep I'm sure it will make more sense
<joelesko> micahg: you must be running on fumes as well.
<micahg> joelesko: eh, got a late start today, but am reaching the end of my useful consciousness
<joelesko> So the next step is to download the package that was built and test it to make sure it working properly. Right?
<micahg> joelesko: I'm pushing up a seamonkey.oneiric branch, that can be used to prepare the 2.5.0 security update, also, I'd like to clean up the lp:seamonkey a little more before we SRU for lucid/maverick/natty 2.5 (probably), that way, all the massive build changes can go in in one shot and then updating for each release should be relatively eady
<micahg> *easy
<micahg> joelesko: well, if you're running oneiric, by all means, with the security updates, I upload them to a staging PPA, then they can be tested before they're released
<joelesko> that sounds great. Thanks.
<micahg> joelesko: if you're available to help prepare/test seamonkey 2.5, we can release it to oneiric on release day
<micahg> same goes for the other releases once we catch them up
<micahg> I can point you to our regression test suite later (or give you the list of basic functionality to test)
<joelesko> micahg: sure. that sounds perfect.
<micahg> lp:~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey.oneiric pushed
<micahg> joelesko: thanks, we really do appreciate the help, as I'm sure our users do as well
 * micahg hugs memshrink effort for Firefox
 * micahg revokes the memshrink comment, 8 beta 2 uses more memory
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<micahg> hi FernandoMiguel, thanks for the tip earlier in the week, I haven't had time to investigate yet
<FernandoMiguel> which one ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you set up the chromium PPAs to autobuild again?  I'll take care of the build failures as best I can
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: the one about the NSS path
<FernandoMiguel> np
<FernandoMiguel> so you can keep an eye when the upda is out
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i'll do that tomorrow (or later tonight)
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: please let me know if you see anything else, I'm going to try to get the PPAs going again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm off starting in a few hours until Sat night, so no rush
<FernandoMiguel> how many bugs can you handle?
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> I have 8 open
<FernandoMiguel> gonna file one more in a few minutes
<FernandoMiguel> search is borked
<FernandoMiguel> it uses the latest url instead of go to search
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, if there's a firedrill (unlikely), if you could help jdstrand over the next two days, that would be great
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: if it affects the distro, please file in launchpad and link upstream if you can (I'm subscribed to chromium), otherwise, you can send me an e-mail with the links
<FernandoMiguel> okay
<FernandoMiguel> I started seeing video artifacts since yesterday
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: which version?
<FernandoMiguel> 15.0.865.0 (Developer Build 98568) Ubuntu 11.10
<micahg> ugh, ok
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: what type of videos?
<FernandoMiguel> nvidia with nouveua
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: ah, I'm running the binary driver, I think there might have been an update recently to the nvidia drivers, maybe something regressed?
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: if it was, started yesterdat
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: the binary drivers were uploaded monday
<FernandoMiguel> makes sense :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-13
<FernandoMiguel> here are the results of Android browsers vs iPhone 4/4S https://plus.google.com/110410748911890496777/posts my 1yo device is FASTER :D
<chrisccoulson> hah, i just *had* to do this on the online tour - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Recursion!.png
<m_conley> congrats everyone on a great release!  :)
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour <-- pretty cool
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i thought that too :)
<chrisccoulson> did you see my reply to your tweet?
<chrisccoulson> you can have a lot of fun with it ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, saw that.  Hilarious! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, how hard would it be to add support to thunderbird to allow it use oauth to authenticate with gmail?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm - you might want to ask bienvenu that in #maildev
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks. i might send him an e-mail actually
<m_conley> cd ..
 * m_conley sighs, then focuses the right window
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> good job it wasn't a password ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've seen people do that before
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so have I - bwinton did that a few months ago. :D
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-14
<joelesko> micahg: I hope this is what you were requesting. I created lp:~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey.oneiric.beta
<joelesko> Modified for the beta repo and pulled 2.5~b3. I'm sending it to my ppa to build and will test tomorrow.
<joelesko> micahg: Just show me how you want the various repos to look and I will match them.
<joelesko> micahg: thanks for helping to keep this moving along.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: thanks for getting this started and your valuable input in getting the new package in the correct state
<joelesko> It was so cool to update to oneiric today and have a current seamonkey version working without adding ppa's
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey, how are you this morning?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm all right - not too jazzed about bug 872639 though.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872639 in thunderbird-eds-extension ""Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872639
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a pain.
<chrisccoulson> i hate desktopcouch
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I just noticed that the user that reported the bug is running an older version of the EDS add-on - is it possible that they need to upgrade some of their software, including EDS and the desktopcouch backend?
<chrisccoulson> which version is the latest now?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: 0.3.7a
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i need to update it :)
<m_conley> gah, yikes
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: 0.3.7a will suppress the alert, but I don't think it'll solve the DesktopCouch problem - I think that's the backend being a bit screwy.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, rodrigo seems to have a better understanding about the problem
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes, i only added the latest version to the nightly branch so far
<chrisccoulson> these extensions are probably all going to get disabled by default on upgrade to 8.0 anyway :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: 0.3.7a should be good until TB 9.0
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, enigmail keeps producing broken signatures in e-mails that i send :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, i remember why i never updated it now
<chrisccoulson> xpidl ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah - is there anything I need to do to help drive this forward?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'll fix it so that it can build with both xpidl and typelib.py
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k - let me know if you need anything from me.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/thunderbird-eds-extension/support-xpidl
<chrisccoulson> it also fixes a couple of other small issues too (such as shipping the idl files in the xpi)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks! Inspecting / merging...
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll merge the latest version in to our branch then :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok, pushed to lp:thunderbird-eds-extension/0.3 - thanks so much!
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> heh, that was quick - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-October/034256.html !
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-15
<knome> any way to revert the thunderbird buttons back to non-white?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-16
<zacarias> My Firefox 3.6.23  is crashing. Any help?
<zacarias> Firefox 3.6.23 crashing. Any help?
<knome> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zacarias> sorry
<zacarias> although, even for doing that, I had to install SeaMonkey to have a browser working...
<micahg> joelesko: I'll try to take a look at your branch this weekend, I was thinking something more along the lines seamonkey-beta.head, but branch renames are easy enough, thanks for working on the current beta, maybe we can get an upload to precise soon :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, I thought the conflicts/replaces would've taken care of that but I guess not, thanks for the bug :)
 * micahg forgot provides, but even then, I don't think it would have DTRT
<joelesko> micahg_:  not sure if this is what you wanted, but I change my branch to seamonkey-beta.head. You are right in that will make it easier for me to understand.
<joelesko> micahg_: Is that correct? Did you need me to propose that branch as a beta?
<joelesko> I was looking at some of the bugs. Bug #837557 is addressed with the new release. Not sure if you want me to do anything.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 837557 in seamonkey "fraudulent DigiNotar certificate issuance" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837557
<joelesko> I need some help with bug #865036. It looks like /etc/gnome/defaults.list needs to be updated. Not sure if that is done in the postinst script
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865036 in seamonkey "Seamonkey installed but not available in list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865036
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko
<joelesko> Hi chris. I've been trying to figure out how to fix the default application since natty
<joelesko> It looks like the /etc/gnome/defaults.list file needs to get updated.
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes, it just needs the protocols adding to the desktop file
<chrisccoulson> no, we shouldn't need to touch that. that's only for setting the default handler
<chrisccoulson> (which should be currently set to firefox)
<joelesko> Is there an example that shows how it is added to the protocol desktop file?
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, you can take a look at the firefox desktop file
<chrisccoulson> it should just be a case of appending ";x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler;https" to the end of the MimeTypes field
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> ";x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https"
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<joelesko> really! That's it. I'll try it out today.
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<joelesko> Thank you. I knew it must not have been too bad. Thanks for explaining.
<joelesko> Should I add a change to the 2.4.1 and propose a new code merge or wait till 2.5 is released?
<micahg> joelesko: add it to the beta branch, we'll upload the change with one of the next betas (add it as a single commit), then we can merge it into the oneiric branch
<joelesko> micahg: will do
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-08
<jenic> I apologize if this is a stupid question but is MozillaTeam no longer doing the "firefox-stable" PPA for lucid?
<jenic> I only ask because "apt-get update" has recently starting spitting this out: http://pastebin.com/whXYZWCu
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/ Seems the newer version is in the default repo anyway.  It looks to me that the PPA firefox-stable may not exist anymore?
<jenic> Unit193: Seems that way to me too, though I worry about Ubuntu's ability to stay current which is why I started using the PPA to begin with. Suppose I can give it a shot though. Thanks!
<Unit193> jenic: 12.04 has .1 now, so you could upgrade?
<jenic> Unit193: nty. Once lucid is eol I am moving to crunchbang, just lazy.
<Unit193> Hah, alrighty.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-09
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, happy release day :)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: :)
<bhearsum> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-10
<LLStarks> how do i set firefox to en_us?
<LLStarks> it seems to be stuck on en_gb
<LLStarks> nvm i fixed it
<LLStarks> dict was set to uk
<bootlfdhfrsa> Hi there ,, What is the keystroke/s for using the back button on firefox       ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-11
<bozhkov> hello
<bozhkov> does anyone have an idea what is the deal with the security flaw in firefox 16 and what I as an ubuntu firefox user should do
<bozhkov> i was automatically updated to 16.0 and i dont see a way to downgrade to 15.0.1 as propsed by mozilla security team
<bootlfdhfrsa> I have serious difficulty this channel is a 'community' answer service at all.
<bootlfdhfrsa> **that
<jdstrand> if people ask a question, they should really stay in the channel for an answer
<jdstrand> not having read all backscroll, 16.0.1 is undergoing QA
<jdstrand> it should be published for all Ubuntu users in a few hours
<jdstrand> if you want it sooner, you can download the packages directly from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+packages
<bootljhfdsds> http://goo.gl/yFOzQ
<micahg> bootljhfdsds: if you would've stuck around another 30 minutes until someone was awake, you would've got your answer
<micahg> if you're the same person that was here 6 hours ago
<bootljhfdsds> micahg, My question was ...  What is the keystroke/s for using the back button on firefox       ? .. you had an answer ?
<micahg> oh, sorry, wrong person (I'm apparently not awake yet)
<bootljhfdsds> Ok I've found it http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/keyboard-shortcuts-perform-firefox-tasks-quickly
<micahg> alt+left arrow
<bootljhfdsds> So are you a member/user/or admin ?
<micahg> all of the above?
<bootljhfdsds> Cool. What do you think it would take to produce an Icecat version that could run-along-side firefox on the same system using ubuntu ?
<micahg> not hard, just need to adjust the paths for install
<bootljhfdsds> But can you use them at the same time, on different screens ? Not that I'm aware of...
<bootljhfdsds> BRBack [cuppa required] .....
<bootljhfdsds> he doesn't know..
<micahg> that depends on whether or not they are using the same profile
<bootljhfdsds> not sure what you mean by profile ? Dpo you mean in the programming or something that you actually log into ?
<micahg> stuff in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<chrisccoulson> sigh, i don't think people realize it's a non-trivial amount of work for us to pull an update :/
<micahg> right
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: tell me about it
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum :)
<bhearsum> hi :)
<Unit193> You mean you can't just "update_firefox && package_firefox" ??
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-12
 * micahg will push lightning to lucid-backports for the people that were getting it from thunderbird-stable
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-13
<Unit193> Hi, is there something you want to have in the !moztest factoid?  Otherwise I think it'd just be updated to point to the PPAs and bug page.
<Unit193> !moztest
<ubot2> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Already asked for moztest.
<IdleOne> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-14
<micahg> Unit193: that page is severely out of date
<Unit193> Yes, that's the main point.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-10-11
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: So there was some discussion surrounding performance of Firefox on Linux
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: some folks at Mozilla discussed the possibility of blacklisting the Unity Add-On's that are currently shipped with Firefox in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: did you have thoughts on this?
<Unit193> Blacklisting wouldn't be the way to go, they should talk to downstream about fixing, removing, making it optional, or something else.  But what do I know? :P
<bkerensa> Unit193: The folks working on performance said one reason they do not look at performance data from Ubuntu is because of the baked in stuff that make Firefox non-vanilla (not what upstream ships)
<bkerensa> they said Fedora/Red Hat and others do a much better job of shipping vanilla Firefox but Ubuntu not so much
<micahg> I thought the unity addon was upstream now
<mdeslaur> bkerensa: what unity addons?
<mdeslaur> bkerensa: can't they just continue using performance data from fedora/red hat%
<mdeslaur> ?
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, why the unity addons, what performance issues would they solve?
<chrisccoulson> and i don't particularly care much anymore tbh, as i don't work on it anymore. i guess you'd have to talk to the desktop team about that ;)
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: I'm unsure tbh but generally there was some objection to shipping add-ons by default in FF
<bkerensa> I'm not sure it will actually develop to a black list but it was mentioned
<bkerensa> there was some suggestions that Firefox users should not be prompted by default with the Unity WebApps bit too that it could be considered invasive and since its integrated with Firefox.... users might believe it was a feature that was supported by Mozilla
<bkerensa> mdeslaur: they can and thats the only distro they do even look at right now but even with RH/Fedora the weight it holds overall is minimal
<bkerensa> There was interest in having Firefox be more vanilla in Ubuntu like it is in Fedora
<bkerensa> but not any decision making fwiw
<chrisccoulson> it's hardly vanilla in fedora. it's built using a separate xulrunner for starters, and uses system libraries rather than the mozilla's libraries
<bkerensa> the only thing upstream can do to force this in Ubuntu would be to blacklist the add-ons
<chrisccoulson> if anything, we're more vanilla than them ;)
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: well I think in regards to the WebApps add-ons and such
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: is that something shipped even in the FF package or is it installed by another package?
<chrisccoulson> but anyway, it's not really my problem anymore. if there are issues with the webapps addons, that should be taken up with the desktop team now
<chrisccoulson> it's a separate package
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> ok
<chrisccoulson> i've got it uninstalled ;)
<bkerensa> as do I
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: also looking at the add-on guidelines and blocklist policy it seems the unity-firefox-extension would meet the criteria for blocklisting
<bkerensa> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-ons/Add-on_guidelines?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=Addons%2FAdd-on_guidelines
<chrisccoulson> why?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: "Add-ons must either be installed using the add-on web install system, or be approved by the user using the install opt-in dialog. "
<bkerensa> also "Add-ons should clearly communicate their intended purpose and active features, including features introduced through updates. "
<bkerensa> the Unity and WebApps Add-On both have no descriptions
<Unit193> They sure don't have much of one, but Ubufox only has one in the package description, and is also installed by default
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, well, install opt-in is disabled for addons in system directories. that's nothing to do with the addon
<chrisccoulson> we got permission from mozilla to do that
<bkerensa> for the Ubuntu Improvements Add-On right?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: RoboChris is cute btw
<bkerensa> ;)
<mdeslaur> bkerensa: mozilla are partners. If they have an issue with the plugin, they can communicate with us through the regular channels.
<bkerensa> mdeslaur: The Blocklist Process is an official channel thanks though :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-10-11
<hans109h> I had a scrollbar problem in firefox and found the solution was to create a ~/.mozilla/firefox/<your profile>/chrome/userChrome.css file with the line: hbox#browser { margin-right: -1px !important; }  Now I'm having the same problem in Thunderbird.  Does anyone know how I can apply this fix to thunderbird?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-10-16
<alejandro> Hello friends, someone can help me with thunderbird in lm? It does not start normally, just like sudo console or gksdo
